# مفاهيم اساسية عن الله غير المحدود



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع واسمحوا لي ان اقدم مفاهيم اساسية عن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]غير [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]



*أولاً : محدودية العقل البشري *



*س 1 : هل يستطيع العقل [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]أن يحوي [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الغير محدود ؟* 
*ج* : كان هناك ملكاً لا يؤمن بوجود [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، وطلب من أحد الأساقفة أن يريه الله، فصعد به الأسقف وقت الظهيرة على جبل عال ، وطلب منه أن ينظر إلى قرص الشمس، فلم يقدر الملك النظر إلى قرص الشمس وقال للأسقف : هل تريدني أن أفقد بصري لكيما أرى [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، فقال له الأسقف : إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تحتمل بهاء أحدى مصنوعاته ، فكيف تحتمل النظر إلى بهائه ومجده . 
وبينما كان الفيلسوف أغسطينوس مشغولاً بمحاولة إدراك ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، وقد أجهد عقله كثيراً ، وعندمـا استسلم للنـوم نظر في حلم طفلاً يلهو على شط البحر.. لقد صنع حفرة صغيرة ، وبدأ يأخذ بجردل صغير من ماء البحر ويضع في الحفرة حتى أمتلأت وفاضت ، والطفل لا يكف عن محاولاته ، وعندما سأله أغسطينوس : ماذا تفعل ياإبني ؟ أجابه الطفل : هل تساعدني يا سيدي في نقل كل ماء البحر إلى حفرتي هذه ؟ أغسطينوس : لكن هذا من المستحيل ياإبني .
حينئذ سمع صوت يقول له : وهكذا ياأغسطينوس عقل الإنسان [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]يستحيل عليه أن يدرك ويحوي [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الغير محدود. 
فقال القديس أغسطينوس إن عقل الإنسان [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]لا يستطيع أن يحيط بغير [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]أو يستوعبه ، ولكن مع ذلك فإن الروح القدس الساكن فينا يمكنه وحده أن ينير بصائرنا ويجعلنا ندرك حقيقة هذا السر . وقال القديس باسيليوس الكبير " إن عقلنا المفكر ضعيف ، ولساننا أضعف ، فمن الأسهل قياس البحر كله بقدح صغير عن أن ندرك عظمة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]غير المدركة بالعقل البشري ". 
قال صوفر النعماتي " أإلى عمق [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]تتصل أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي ؟ هو أعلى من السموات فماذا عساك أن تفعل ؟ أعمق من الهاوية فماذا تدري ؟ أطول من الأرض طوله وأعرض من البحر " (أي 11 : 7 – 9 ) فكيف يحوي العقل [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL][URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الغير محدود ؟ !! 
وإن كنا كثيراً ما نقف عاجزين عن إدراك بعض فروع المعرفة مثل كيفية عمل الكهرباء ، وإمكانات الكمبيوتر العميقة ، ووسائل الاتصال الحديثة ، مع أن هذه الأمور مادية محسوسة وهي من صنع الإنسان ، فكيف يستطيع الإنسان أن يدرك الأمور الخاصة بالذات الإلهية ؟ ! إنها أسرار تستعصى على العقل البشري ، ولايمكن أن ندرك منها إلا بمقدار ما أعلنه [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]عنها ، والأمر العجيب أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أعلن لنا هذه الأمور الإلهية بواسطة أناس معظمهم من البسطاء الذين ليسوا من أصحاب الثقافات والفلسفات والمعارف العالمية ، وقد أيدهم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]بعمل المعجزات العظيمة شهادة لصحة إعلاناتهم .
ولذلك نحن نؤمن ونصدق هذه الإعلانات دون إقحام العقل أكثر مما ينبغي، ودون عناء البحث عن الأدلة المادية ، فيقول الفيلسوف ديكارت " إن مسألة الإيمان بالله هي مسألة وعي لدى الإنسان قبل أن تكون مسألة دليل ، وعي يقيني بالوجود الأعظم والحقيقة الكونية ، وعي متصل بهذا الوجود بل وقائم عليه" ولا يمكن أن نُخضع الطبيعة الإلهية للمقاييس البشرية العقلانية التي أضاعت سابليوس وأريوس ومقدونيوس .. حقا ياأحبائي من الخطورة أن نجعل مقاييس الطبيعة المخلوقة قياساً للطبيعة الخالقة . إنما يعلن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]ذاته للمتواضعين والعطاش المشتاقين لمعرفته . 
والحقيقة أن المقولة " ربنا عرفوه بالعقل " لا تمثل الحقيقة المطلقة ، وذلك لأن العقل يخبرنا عن وجود خالق عظيم للكون ، ولكنه يعجز عن إدراك عظم محبته وأبوته وعدله وقداسته مالم يعلن لنا [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]ذاته لنا مثل هذه الأمور .
وإن كان الإنسان يستطيع أن يفهم أعمال [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]من خلال الخليقة ، ولكن جوهر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]سيظل فوق مستوى العقل والتصوُّر ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]خارج كل شئ بحسب جوهره ، لكنه في كل شئ بأعمال قدرته " ويقول الكاتب جورج بتريل " بالتأكيد فإن الطفل حديث الولادة يعرف من الكون وطرقه قدر ما يعرف أحكمنا عن سبل [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، الذي تمتد سيطرته فوق السموات والأرض ، وفوق الزمان والأبدية . 
والحقيقة أن اللغة البشرية عاجزة عن التعبير عن الأمور الإلهية ، فيقول القديس أغسطينوس " إننا عندما نتكلم عن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، فإن اللغة البشرية توجد عاجزة عن التكلم عن الإلهيات " وقال القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص " في أي موضع نتكلم عن اللاهوت فإننا نجرحه . أي نجرح [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لأنه لا يوجد في اللغة البشرية ما يصف [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]نفسه أو يعبر عنه . فاللغة البشرية المحدودة لا يمكن أن تفي بحق عن المدلولات الكاملة الإلهية التي لله غير [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]، ولذا فهي إزاء الكمالات الإلهية ليست إلاَّ تعبير عما يستطيع البشر فهمه وإدراكه " . 

وهذا دعى البعض للقول بأن البحث في ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]هو نوع من الجهل والشرك ، فقال الخليفة أبو بكر " سبحان من الجهل بذاته ( يقصد ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]) فهو عين العلم " كما قال أن " البحث في ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إشراك والجهل بذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إدراك " وقال الإمام الغزالي " إذا استحال أن تُعرّف نفسك بكيف وأين فكيف يليق بعبوديتك أن تصف الربوبية بأن أو كيف ، وهو مقدس عن الأين والكيف " وقال أحمد أمين " إذا عجزنا في أنفسنا عن " مـا " دائماً وعن " كيف " كثيراً فكيف نستطيع أن نجيب عن " ما " و " كيف " في ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وصفاته ؟!! وقال المشير أحمد عزت " العجـز عـن إدراك سر الروح إدراك ، والبحث عن كنه ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إشراك " . وقال الشيخ محي الدين " أعلم أن الحق تعالى لا يُدرك بالنظر الفكري أبداً ، وليس عندنا أكبر من ذنب الخائضين في ذات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]بفكرهم ، فانهم قد أتوا بأقصى درجات الجهل " ( الباب ص 373 ) بل أن جوهر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]سيظل مخفياً عنا حتى في الملكوت ، فيقول الأسقف كاليستوس " لأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]سر يفوق إدراكنا ، فلم نعرف أبداً جوهره أو كيانه الداخلي ، لا في هذه الحياة ولا الدهر الآتي . فلو نحن عرفنا الجوهر الإلهي لتبع ذلك أننا نكون قد عرفنا [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]بنفس الطريقة التي يعرف بها ذاته ، وهذا مستحيل بالمرة ، طالما أنه هو الخالق ونحن مخلوقين . لكن وبينما الجوهر الداخلي لله يظل إلى الأبد فوق إدراكنا ، فإن طاقاته ونعمته وحياته وقوته تملآ الكون كله " 


*س 2 : هل عدم إدراك الحقائق العلمية بالعقل يعني عدم حقيقتها ؟*

*ج** :* هناك أمور مادية كثيرة لا ندركها ، وبالطبع فإن جهلنا لا ينفي حقيقتها ، فمثلاً هناك أصوات خافتة تعجز آذاننا عن إلتقاطها بينما تلتقطها آذان الكلاب ، ونحن نستطيع الاستماع إليها عن طريق أجهزة التصنت ، وهناك كائنات دقيقة لا نبصرها بأعيننا المجردة ولكنها موجودة ونراها بالمجهر ، وهناك الموجات الصوتية والضوئية التي تنتشر حولنا ونحن لا نشعر بها ولكن أجهزة التليفاز تُجسّدها لنا . بل أكثر من هذا أن العين البشرية قد تخدعنا كما يحدث في ظاهرة السراب ، فالإنسان التائه في الصحراء يتهيأ له أنه يرى بيوتاً وأشجاراً ويسير فإذ بالكل سراب ، وعندما نضع ملعقة في كوب ماء نبصرها فإذ هي تبدو مكسورة والحقيقة غير ذلك . فهل نطمع أن ندرك [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]بمثل هذه الحواس الضعيفة ؟ ! ونحن لا نرى العقل ولكننا نؤمن بوجوده ونلمس آثاره ، فإن رأينا بيتاً جميلاً منظماً مهيئاً للسكنى فلا بد أن يكون هناك الإنسان الذي بنى البيت وأكمله ووضع فيه الأثاث الفاخر ... إلخ . لقد أشاع أحد جنود نابليون بأنه لا يؤمن بالله لأنه لا يراه ، فاستدعاه نابليون وسأله : هل عندك عقل ؟ فقال : نعم ياسيدي .
فقال له نابليون : أرني عقلك وإلا عاقبتك . 
فأجابه الجندي : إسألني عن المدافع الحربية ، ومن اجابتي السليمة ، وعن طريق الاستدلال تعلم أنني أملك عقلاً . 
فقال نابيلون : فكيف تنكر وجود [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]جل شأنه ، وهذا الكون العظيم أكبر دليل على وجوده ( أورده الدكتور القس سامي غبريال في كتابه الجواب ص 81 ) فعدم إدراك الأمور الإلهية ياأخوتي لايعتبر حجة لرفضها ، لأننا نستخدم تكنولوجيا العصر ونستفيد منها رغم أننا لا ندرك كيفية عملها ، وإذا رفضنا الحقائق الإيمانية بحجة عدم إدراكها فإننا سنشبه المريض الذي يرفض تناول الدواء بحجة أنه لا يدرك كيفية تأثيره في الجسم ، فيقوى عليه المرض ويسلمه للموت . 




*س 3 : هل الحقائق الإيمانية ضد العقل ؟*

*ج* : الحقائق الإيمانية ليست ضد العقل ولكنها فوق مستوى العقل ، فمثلاً لو قلنا أن الثالوث القدوس عبارة عن 1 + 1 + 1 = 1 فهذا ضد العقل ، ولكن عندما نقول أن الثالوث القدوس في المسيحية هو عبارة عن 1 × 1 × 1 = 1 فهذا يتمشى مع العقل ، وإن كانت كيفية ذلك فوق مستوى العقل ، ومثال آخر أننا لو قلنا أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]يحب الشر فهذا ضد العقل ، ولكن عندما نقول أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]يحب الأشرار مهما عظمت شرورهم ويود رجوعهم فإن هذا يتمشى مع العقل ولو أنه فوق مستوى العقل .
والحقائق الإيمانية للعقلانيين تبدو مستحيلة ولكن بالنسبة للبسطاء فإنهم يقبلونها .. بالنسبة للعقلانيين عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد معضلة مرفوضة ، والتجسد غير مقبول ، والوهية المسيح بدعة ، والصليب عثرة ، والإنجيل لا بد أن يكون محرفاً .. مساكين هؤلاء العقلانيون . أما نحن البسطاء فإنه يتحقق فينا قول الرب يسوع *" أحمدك أيها الآب ربُّ السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال "* ( مت 11 : 25 ) ونشكر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أن روح [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الساكن فينا يعرفنا على ذاته *" لأن مَنْ من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه . هكذا أيضاً أمور [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لا يعرفها أحد إلاّ روح [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]"* ( 1 كو 2 : 11 ) . 



*س 4 : هل نتعامل مع الحقائق الإيمانية كما نتعامل مع الحقائق العلمية ؟*

*ج* : هناك فرق بين التعامل مع الحقائق العلمية ، والتعامل مع الحقائق الإيمانية يتمثل في الآتي:

أ - الحقائق العلمية تبدأ بالشك في صحتها ، أما الحقائق الإيمانية فإننا نؤمن بصحتها ونقبلها. 

ب - الحقائق العلمية نُخضِعها للفحص والتمحيص حتى تثبت صحتها . أما الحقائق الإيمانية فإننا نحاول تفهمها بالإيمان والثقة مع الدراسة والبحث . 
ج - الحقاق العلمية نقبلها بعد الاقتناع بصحتها . أما الحقائق الإيمانية فإننا نقبلها حتى لو كانت فوق مستوى عقولنا.
د - الحقائق العلمية محدودة لأنها تخص البشر والكون [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]أما الحقائق الإلهية فهي غير محدودة لأنها تخص [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الغير محدود .. الحقائق العلمية في متناول اليد فهي قابلة للبحث أما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فهو فوق العقل . 
هـ- الحقائق الإيمانية تعتمد على إعلانات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، فعندما إعترف بطرس بأن السيد المسيح إبن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لم يكن هذا الاعتراف وليد عقله إنما كان بإعلان سمائي *"طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا . إنَّ لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات " *( مت 16 : 17 ) وقال الرب يسوع *"وليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاَّّ الآب . ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الإبن . ومن أراد الإبن أن يعلن له "*( مت 11 : 27 ) ويقول معلمنـا بولس الرســول *" ليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلاَّ بالروح القدس "* ( 1 كو 12 : 3 ) .
إذاً الشك يكون مفيداً في الحقائق العلمية ، ولكن الشك في الحقائق الإيمانية فإنه خطير ويغلق باب القلب في وجه الإيمان ، وإن كان دخول الشك للقلب سهلاً فالتخلص منه صعباً للغاية . 



*ثانيا : صفات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الواحد*

*س 5 : ما هي الصفات التي يتميز بها [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]دون سواه ؟*
*ج *: لكيما نتعرف على [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]يجب أن نتعرف على صفاته التي يختص بها ، وما أكثر وأعظم هذه الصفات .. نذكر منها الآتي : 
أ - *الله روح* : قال الرب يسوع للسامرية *" [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا "* ( يو 4 : 24 ) وهو خالق جميع الأرواح *" أفلا نخضع بالأولى لأبي الأرواح فنحيا " *( عب 12 : 19 ).
الله روح بسيط لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ .. 
الله روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه ، فالشئ المركب ليس أزلياً لأنه رُكّب من أشياء قد سبقته في الوجود ، فمثلاً المـاء مُركَّب من الأكسجين والهيدروجين وهما سابقان في الوجود عـن الماء. أما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فهو الأزلي الذي لم يسبقه شئ قط إنما هو جابل كل شئ ، والشئ المركَّب محدود بقدر الأشياء التي رُكّب منها . أما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فهو غير محدود ، وقال القديس أغسطينوس " [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]جوهر مجرد لا تركيب فيه " ويقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " فالله بسيط في طبيعته وغير مركب بينما نحن نملك طبيعة مركَّبة ، والله كامل في ذاته ولا ينقصه شئ ، بينما كل طبيعة بشرية مكوَّنة من أجزاء متعددة " [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]روح بسيط لا أثر للمادة فيه ، وبالتالي فإنه منزه عن صفات المادة مثل المحدودية والتحيز والتجزئة .. [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]روح بسيط لا جسم له ، ولذلك فهو لا يدخل تحت نطاق الجنس ذكراً أو أنثى ..

*س : السيد المسيح هو [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]المتأنس له جسد بشري من لحم وعظم وليس جسداً خيالياً كما قال أوطيخا .. فكيف نوفق بين هذه الحقيقة أن لله جسد وبين حقيقة أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]روح لا جسم له؟*
*ج :* لا يوجد تعارض على الإطلاق بين الحقيقتين لأن جوهر اللاهوت هو روح بسيط لا جسم فيه ، وفي زمن معين إتخذ اللاهوت جسداً حقيقياً وأتحد به لكيما يتم خلاصنا ، وحتى بعد أن تمم خلاصنا فإن جسد المسيح لم يتلاشئ ولكنه تحول إلى جسد القيامة الممجد، وبهذا الجسد سيظهر في مجيئه الثاني وتراه كل عين . 

ب - *الله غير محدود* : *" هكذا قال الرب السموات كرسي والأرض موطئ قدمىّ "* ( أش 66 : 1 ) *" إذا إختبأ إنسان في أماكن مستترة أفما أراه يقول الرب .. أما أملأ أنا السموات والأرض يقول الرب " *( ار 23 : 24 ) *" الذي يمـلأ الكل في الكل "* ( أف 1 : 23 ).
الله مالئ السموات والأرض .. يملأ كل مكان ولا يخلو منه زمان .. هو حاضر في كل مكان وزمان . هو كائن بالكامل في كل مكان ، ومثال تقريبي على هذا أن الشمس تدخل إلى بيتي وبيتك ، وتشرق في مدينتي ومدينتك ، وفي كل مكان تشرق بفاعليتها وقوتها فتطرد الظلمة وتحمل الدفء وتطهر المكان من الجراثيم والميكروبات ، ومع هذا فإنها شمس واحدة قائمة في العلاء ، والتشبيه مع الفارق لأن الشمس تغرب لكن إلهنا إشراقة دائماً ، وكما أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]غير محدود فصفاته وفضائله أيضاً غير محدودة ، فقدرته غير محدودة، وعلمه غير محدود ، وطول أناته غير محدودة وهلم جرا ... 
ويقول البعض أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]موجود بجوهره في السماء ، ولكن في الأماكن الأخرى فله وجود بصفاته فقط ، وهذا القول يجانبه الصواب ، لأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]موجود بجوهر لاهوته في كل مكان وزمان .. [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]له وجود عام في كل مكان ، وأحياناً يعلن عن وجوده بطريقة محسوسة كما رآه موسى متجلياً على جبل سيناء بينما في ذات الوقت لم يخلو منه مكان قط ، ويتساءل البعض الآخر قائلاً : هل يوجد [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]في أماكن الشر والنجاسة وجهنم النار ؟ .. [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لا يخلو منه مكان قط ، فهو يوجد في أماكن الشر والنجاسة ولا يتأثر بالشر ولا بالنجاسة .. إن كانت الشمس عندما تشرق على الأماكن النجسة لا تتأثر إنما تطهر تلك الأماكن من التلوث فكم وكم بخالق الشمس؟! وأيضاً فـي جهنم النار يستعلن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]عدله ، ولا يتأثر هو بنار جهنم .
ج - *الله سرمدي* : [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]سرمدي أي أزلي أبدي ، فهو أزلي ليس له بداية ، وأبدي ليس له نهاية .. لا بداية لأزليته ، ولا نهاية لأبديته *" من قبل أن تولد الجبال وابدأت الأرض والمسكونة منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]"* ( مز 90 : 2 ) *" أنا الأول وأنا الآخر " *( أش 48 : 12 ) *" أنا هو الألف والياء *_"_ ( رؤ 1 : 8 ) .. 
الله أزلي *" مسالك الأزل له "* ( حب 3 : 6 ) *" قبلي لم يصوَّر إله وبعدي لا يكون "* ( أش 43 : 10 ) *" مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل "* ( مي 5 : 2 ) .. 
الله أبدي *" ملك الدهور الذي لا يَفُنَى ولا يُرَى "* ( 1 تي 1 : 17 ) *" أنت هو وسنوك لن تنتهي "* ( مز 102 : 26 ) .. 
وإن تساءل أحد : متى وُجِد [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]؟ نقول له إسمح لنا أن نقول لك أن سؤالك خاطئ ، لأن القول بأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وُجد يعني أن آخر أوجده ، وهذا خطأ .. إننا نقول أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كائن *" الكائن والذي كان والذي سيأتي "* ( رؤ 1 : 4 ) .. [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واجب الوجود قبل كل الدهور ، ومعنى واجب الوجود أي أنه لم يعتمد في وجوده على أي قوة خارجة عنه . بل هو مُوجد كل الموجودات و *" به نحيا وَنتَحرَّكُ ونوجَد "* ( أع 17 : 28 ) .. هو العلة الأولى والمُحرِك الأول ، فإن كانت كل علة لها معلول ، وكل حركة لها محرك ، وبالتسلسل إلى أعلى نصل إلى [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]العلة الأولى واجب الوجود ، وبذلك لا يكون هناك مجال للتساؤل : من أين آتى الله؟ ومن أوجد [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]؟ ومتى وُجِد؟ 
ويتساءل البعض : هل [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أوجد ذاته ؟ 
هذا تعبير خاطئ لأن معناه أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أقدم من ذاته . 
ويتساءل البعض أيضاً قائلاً : أن الروح البشرية والملائكة خالدون إلى الأبد، فهل تتساوى أبديتنا وأبدية الملائكة بأبدية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]؟ .. كلاَّ ، فإننا حصلنا على نعمة الأبدية والخلود كهبة من [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]. أما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فهو أبدي بذاته .. صفة الأبدية بالنسبة لنا مكتسبة ، أما بالنسبة لله فهي صفة ذاتية .
د - *الله غير متغير* : هل معرفة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]زادت في هذه الأزمنة عما كانت عليه قبل الخليقة ؟ .. كلاَّ .. هل قوة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]تتعرض للضعف بمرور السنين والأيام ؟ .. كلاَّ .. هل جمال [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]يزداد أو يقل مع مرور الزمن ؟ .. كلاَّ ، فمعرفة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وقوته وجماله وجميع صفاته هي صفات ثابتة لا تتغير ، فلا تتغير للأفضل لأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كمال مطلق دائماً وأبداً ، ولا تتعرض للنقصان لأنه عديم التغير *" ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظلُّ دوران "* (يع 1 : 17) [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كامل في ذاته متكامل في صفاته أعلن ذاته لموسى " أهيه الذي أهيه " أي "أكون الذي أكون " أي " الكائن بذاته .. الكامل في ذاته .. هو يهوه الدائم الكينونة الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد " ( رو 8 : 5 ) .

ويقول القديس كيرلس عمود الدين " نحن من التراب فيما يخص الجسد ، وهذا يعني أننا معرضون للفساد والزوال مثل الأعشاب . بينما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فوق كل ذلك ، والنفس الإنسانية عرضة لتقلبات كثيرة من الصالح إلى الطالح ، ومن الطالح إلى الصالح ، ولكن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]هو هو دائماً صالح إلى الأبد ، لا يتحوَّل ولا يتغير من حال إلى حال "
وقال القديس أغسطينوس " كما نعرف أنك أنت الموجود الحقيقي وحدك كذلك نعـرف أنـك أنت وحـدك الموجود بلا تغيّر والمريد بلا تغيّر . 

ويتساءل البعض عندما ندم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]على الشر *" فلما رآى [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الذي تكلم أن يصنعه فلم يصنعه "* (يون 3 : 10 ) أليس يعتبر هذا نوعاً من التغير ؟ الحقيقة أن الشعب هو الذي تغيرت حالته وليس [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL].. الشعب هو الذي غير سلوكه واستجاب لنداءات التوبة التي وجهها له الرب إلهه فلم تسرى عليه الأحكام الإلهية .. 
ولماذا قال الكتاب *" ندم "* ؟ ليعبر أن هدف [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واشتياقات قلبه أساساً هو خلاص الإنسان وليس فناءه، فعندما يأمر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]بعقاب الإنسان فهذه ليست هي القاعدة العامة إنما هو الاستثناء .. أما [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]فلا يتغير *" ليس [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إنساناً فيكذب ولا إبن آدم فيندم . هل يقول ولا يفعل أو يتكلم ولا يفي "* (عد 23 : 19 ) *"وأيضاً نص**ي**ح إسرائيـل لا يكذب ولا يندم لأنه ليس إنساناً فيندم "* (1 صم 15 : 29 ) *" لأني أنا الرب لا أتغير "* ( 1 مل 3 : 6 ) ولأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]عديم التغير فكلامه ثابـت *" السمـاء والأرض تزولان ولكـن كلامي لا يـزول"* ( مر 10 : 31 ).
هـ - *الله خالق كل شئ* : *" هكذا قال الرب خالق السموات هو [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]. مصوّر الأرض وصانعها " *( أش 45 : 18 ) *" هكـذا يقول فاديك وجابلك من البطن. أنا الرب صانع كل شئ ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الأرض من معي "* ( أش 44 : 24 ) . 

وصفة الخلقـة خاصة بالله وحـده لا يعطيهــا لأي كائــن آخر ، فلا خالق غيره، ولذلك عندما يقف الإنسان الغير مؤمن أمام المسيح وهو يخلق ، فلا بد أن يعترف أنه هو [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]المتأنس ، وإلاَّ فانه يقف أمام مشكلة وجود أكثر من خالق وبالتالي وجود أكثر من إله ويدخل في مشكلة الشرك بالله .
و - *الله ضابط الكل* : [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]مدبـر كل شئ في السمــاء وعلى الأرض *" هو يفعل كل ما يشاء في جند السمـاء وسكان الأرض ولا يوجد من يمنع يده أو يقول ماذا تفعل ؟ " *( دا 4 : 35 ) *" كل ما شاء الرب صنع في السموات وفي الأرض في البحار وفي كل الجج " *(مز 135 : 6 ) ويهتم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]حتى بشعور رؤوسنا *" وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة"* (مت 10 : 30 ) 
الله ضابط الكل فمـن المستحيـل أن يحدث أمر صغير أو كبير إلاَّ بأمره أو بإذنـه ، وقد يتساءل البعض عن الشر والكوارث والجرائم التي تحدث على الأرض .. هل تحدث بإرادتـه أو بدون إرادته ؟ والحقيقة أن هنـاك فارق بين إرادة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وسماحه أو إذنـه ، فكل الخير الذي يحدث هو يعبـر عن إرادة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الخيرّة فخيره خيراً مطلقاً ، فالله صانع الخيرات. أما الشـر الذي يحدث فهـو يحدث بسماح منه ، ومرجعه إلى الشيطان عدو كل خير ، ولكن الشيطان ليس مطلق الحرية يرسل لنا شروره كيفما أراد . إنما هو داخل دائرة الضبط الإلهي ومثال على هذا قصة تجربة الشيطان لأيوب البار ، فإن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]سمح له في المرة الأولى بأن يمد يده على ممتلكات أيوب وكل ماله من أبناء وبنات ، ولكن إليه لا يمد يده ، وفي المرة الثانية سمح له بأن يمد يده إلى جسد أيوب دون أن يقرب إلى عقله . 
وفي الجدار الشرقي بالهيكل يوجد تجويف يُسمى " حضن الآب " وترسم فيه صورة السيد المسيح ممسكاً بالكرة الأرضية في يده ، وتُدعى هذه الأيقونة " البانطوكراطور " أي الضابط الكل .
ز - *القادر على كل شئ *: قال [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لإبراهيم *" أنا [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]القدير "* ( تك 17 : 1 ) وقال يعقوب ليوسف *" [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]القادر على كل شئ "* ( تك 48 : 3 ) وهو كلي القدرة لذلك قال [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لإبراهيم *" هل يستحيل على الرب شئ "* ( تك 18 : 14 ) وقال المرنم *" إن إلهنا في السماء . كلما شاء صنع "* ( مز 115 : 3 ) وعبَّر أشعياء النبي عن هذه القدرة قائلاً *" من كال بكفيه المياه وقاس السموات بالشبر وكال بالكيل تراب الأرض ووزن الجبال بالقَّبان والركام بالميزان " *(اش 40 : 12 ) وقال الرب يسوع *" عند [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كل شئ مستطاع* ( مت 19 : 26 ) وقدرة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]مطلقة ، فهي قدرة غير محدودة ولا تتوقف على شئ غير مشيئة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL].

وظهرت قـدرة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]في خلقـه الكون العجيب ، وتجلت أيضــاً في خلقته للإنسـان على صورتــه ومثاله ، وما أعظم وما أعجب الإنسان !! أنـه عالم صغيـر . تأمل في جهاز واحد من أجهزة الجســم لتدرك مدى قدرة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وعظمته ، فما تقـوم به ربع كلية من تنقية الدم يحتاج لأجهـزة عديدة للقيام بهذه المهمـة ، فكم وكم ما يقوم به المخ البشري من عمليات في منتهى الغرابة ؟! قال كبلر العالم الألماني " أن نظام الأجرام السمائية يؤكد وجود الباري " وقال بسكال العالم الفرنسي " أن النظام العجيب الذي يسود الكون يقطع بوجود منظم له " وقال اسحق نيوتن " أني رأيت [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]في أعمال الطبيعة ، وقوانينها الخارقة تؤكد وجود كائن أعلى يسيطر على هذا الكون!! " ( القس صموئيل مشرقي – حقيقة الثالوث ص 9 ) . 

ويتساءل البعض هل يقدر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]على فعل الشر ؟ والحقيقة أن الشر ضعف وليس قوة ، والله منزَّه عن الضعف ولا يتفق الشر مع طبيعة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]القدوسة ، ولا يتفق مع مشيئته البارة ، ولذلك لا يرضى [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أن يفعل الشر . 
ح - *العالِمُ بكل شئ* : *"الغارس الأذن ألا يسمـع . الصانع العين ألا يبصر "* (مز 94 : 9 ) *" ليس خليقة غيـر ظاهرة قدامه بل كل شئ عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا "* (عب 4 : 13 ) 

وبالنسبة لله كل الزمن حاضر ، فلا يوجد لديه ماضي ولا مستقبل بل الكل مكشوف أمامـه منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى نهاية الزمان ، ويمكن تشبيه هذا الأمر بإنسان ينظـر من طائرة مرتفعة بمنظار معظم فيرى مدينة بأكملها أو يرى قافلة عظيمة تسير على الأرض . بينما لو أن هناك إنسان واقف على الأرض والقافلة تسير أمامـه فيظل وقتاً حتى يـرى القافلة بالكامل ، وبالنسبة له يمضي جزء من القافلة ويمثل بالنسبة له ماضي ويتبقى جزء لم يره بعد يمثل بالنسبة له مستقبلاً ، وهكذا لو إنسان سائر في المدينة ففي سيره يمر عليه جزء من المدينة قد رآه في الماضي ويتبقى جزء لم يره بعد يمثل بالنسبة له مستقبلاً بينما الذي في الطائرة يرى الكل في لحظة واحدة .


هذا بالإضافـة إلى صفات أخرى لا نجدها إلا في [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وحده مثل القداسة المطلقة ( لا 11 : 45، 1صم 2 : 2 ، مز 99 : 9 ، أش 6 : 14 ، 1 بط 1 : 15 ، رؤ 15 : 4 ) والعدل الكامل ( مز 7 : 11 ، مز 97 : 2 ) والرحمة المتناهية ... إلخ .

*" أيها الواحـد وحده الحقيقي* 
*الله محب البشر الذي لا ينطق بـه* 
*غير المرئي غيـر المحوي غيـر المبتدئ (الأزلي) الأبدي . غير الزمني الذي لا يحد. غير المفحوص غير المستحيل خالق الكل.. "* 
( من صلوات القداس الأغريغوري )​تذكَّــر

+ لايستطيع العقل [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]المحدود [/URL]أن يدرك [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الغير محدود.
+ عدم إدراك الحقائق العلمية بواسطة العقل البشري لا يعني عدم حقيقتها. 
+ الحقائق الإلهية فوق مستوى العقل ، ولكنها ليست ضد العقل. 
+ هناك فرق بين التعامل مع الحقائق الإيمانية ، والتعامل مع الحقائق العلمية. 



+ *من صفات *[URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]*الله *[/URL]*أنه :*
روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه 
غير محدود يملأ كل مكان وزمان 
أزلي أبدي أي سرمدي 
غير متغير لأنه كمال مطلق 
خالق كل شئ 
ضابط الكل 
قادر على كل شئ 
عالم بكل شئ 


يتبع. 

فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

*ثالثاً : وحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كتابياً وكنسياً *​




​

*س 6 : هل هناك آيات في الكتاب المقدس تشهد بوحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]؟ وهل كرزت الكنيسة بهذه الوحدانية ؟*​

*ج* : *نعم ، وما أكثر الآيات التي تشهد بأننا نعبد [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الواحد وحده . . نذكر منها هنا القليل : *​ 

*أ - **في العهد القديم :* 
وصية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لشعبه منذ القديم *"لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي "* ( خر 20 : 3 ) 
قال موسى النبي لشعبه " أنك قد أُريت لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله . ليس آخر سواه . . فأعلم اليوم وردد في قلبك أن الرب هو الإله في السماء من فوق وعلى الأرض من أسفل ليس سواه "</STRONG> ( تث 4 : 35 ، 39 ) 
*" إسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد "* ( تث 6 : 4 ) 
*" أنظُروا الآن . أنا أنا هو وليس إله معي "* ( تث 32 : 39 ) 
صلى داود النبي قائـلاً *" لذلك قد عظمت أيهـا الرب الإله لأنه ليس مثلك وليس إله غيرك "* (2 صم 7 : 22 ) وسبح أيضاً داود الرب قائلاً *" لأنه من هو إله غير الرب ومن هو صخرة غير إلهنا" *( 2 صم 22 : 32 ) وفـي شكره لله قــال *" يارب ليس مثلك ولا إله غيرك "* ( 1 أخ 17 : 20 ) 
صلى سليمـان يـوم تدشين الهيكل *" ليعلم كل شعوب الأرض أن الربَّ هو [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وليس آخر "* (1مل 8 : 60 ) 
عندما حاصر سنحاريب ملك آشور أورشليم صلى حزقيا أمام الرب وقال *" أيها الرب إله إسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم أنت هو الإله وحدك لكل ممالك الأرض . أنت صنعت السماء والأرض . . والآن أيها الرب إلهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الأرض كلها أنك أنت الرب الإله وحدك "* ( 2مل 19 : 15 ، 19 ) 
وبعد تعمير أورشليم أيام نحميا وعزرا وقف اللاويون وصرخوا بصوت عظيم إلى الرب إلههم *" أنت هو الرب وحدك . أنت صنعت السموات وسماء السموات وكل جندها والأرض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وأنت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد" *( نح 9 : 6 ) 
وأقر أيـوب بوحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]قائلاً *" الباسط السموات وحده والماشي على أعالي البحر "* ( أي 9 : 8 ) 
وسبح أساف الـرب قائـلاً *" ويعلموا أنك إسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الأرض "* ( مز 83 : 18 ) ورنم داود في مزاميره *" لأنك عظيم أنت وصانع عجائب . أنت [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وحدك "* (مز 86 : 10 ) 
وقال الرب لشعبه على لسان أشعياء النبي* " قبلي لم يُصوَّر إله وبعدي لا يكون . أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص "* ( اش 43 : 10 ، 11 ) . *هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غير**ي** "* ( اش 44 : 6 ) *" أنا الرب وليس آخر . لا إله سواي . . أنا الرب وليس آخر "* ( أش 45 : 5 ، 6 ) " *أليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري ؟ ! إله بار ومخلص . ليس سواي . التفتوا إلىَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض لأني أنا [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وليس آخر"* ( اش 45 : 21 ، 22 ) 
12- ومن الأسفـار القانونيـة الثانيـة *" أنك أنت الإلـه الواحـــد في الأرض كلهـا " *(طوبيا 8 : 19 ) *" يعرف جميـع الأمم أنك [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]وليس آخر سـواك "* ( يهوديت 9 : 19 ) *" ليس إله إلاَّ أنت "* ( الحكمة 12 : 13) *" لا إله إلا أنت يارب "* ( بن سيراخ 36 : 2 ، 5 ) .


*ب - في العهد الجديد* 
شهادة الرب يسوع عن وحدانية الله* " فأجابه يسوع أن أول كل الوصايا هي إسمع ياإسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد . . فقال له الكاتب جيداً يا معلم . بالحق قلت لأنه [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واحد وليس آخر سواه"* ( مر 12 : 29 ، 32 ) وقال لليهود *" والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه "* (يو 5 : 44 ) وفي صلاته للآب *" وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته "* ( يو 17 : 3 ) 
شهادة بولس الرسول *" لأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واحد "* ( رو 3 : 30 ) *" ولكـن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واحد "* ( 1 كو 12 : 6 ، غل 3 : 20 ) *" ليس إله آخر إلاَّ واحـد "* ( 1 كو 8 : 24 ) *" الإلـه الحكيم وحده "* ( 1 تي 1 : 17 ) *" لأنه يوجد إله واحد "* ( 1 تي 2 : 5 ) 
شهـادة يعقوب الرسـول *" أنت تؤمـن أن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واحـــد . حسناً تفعـل "* ( يع 2 : 19) . 
وإن كانت اليهودية تمثل الديانة الحافظة التي حفظت الإيمان بالإله الواحد في أحضانها بينما كان العالم غارقاً في غياهب الوثنية وتعدد الآلهة ، فإن المسيحية تمثل الديانة الكارزة التي كرزت بالإله الواحد للعالم كله ، وإن كان اليهود كثيراً ما انحرفوا عن عبادة الإله الواحد وسقطوا في تعدد الآلهة الوثنية، فإن المسيحيين تمسكوا بإيمانهم ودافعوا عنه ، وقدمت الكنيسة الآلاف من الشهداء على مذبح الوحدانية فضحوا بدمائهم ولم يتخلوا عن عقيدتهم في التوحيد . . لقد كان العالم غارقاً في العبادات الوثنية ودخل أباء الكنيسة في مناقشات ومجادلات مع الفلاسفة الوثنيين وأثبتوا فساد معتقداتهم ومن هؤلاء الآباء الشهيد يوستينوس وأثيناغوراس مدير مدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية الذي ألف كتابه " الدفاع عن المسيحيين " وخصص به عدة فصول للدفاع عن وحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، وهاجم الأثنينية التي تنادي بأن هناك إله للخير وآخر للشر . كما هاجم تعدد الآلهة وأثبت أن هذا أمراً محالاً ، وهكذا فعل اكليمنضس الاسكندري في القرن الثاني الميلادي، والعلامة ترتليانوس والعلامة أوريجانوس في القرن الثالث الميلادي ، وفي صلوات الكنيسة نردد دائماً قانون الإيمان الذي يبدأ بالوحدانية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد" . . إن وحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]هي الدرس الأول الذي تعلمته الكنيسة وعلمته للعالم كله .


*رابعاً : شهادة الآخرين لنا *​ 

*س 7 : يظن بعض الأخوة المسلمين أننا نؤمن بأكثر من إله . . هل هذا صحيح؟* ​ 

*ج **:* *هذا غير صحيح على الإطلاق . بل أن القرآن شهد للمسيحيين بأنهم يعبدون الإله الواحد فقال *
" إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ( البقرة 62 ) .فلو كان المسيحيين مشركين ألا يستحقون العقاب ؟ وكيف يطمئنهم بأنه لاخوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون ، بل لهم أجرهم الصالح عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ؟ 


2- " ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إناء الليل وهم يسجدون يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعــون فـي الخيــرات وأولئك من الصالحين " ( آل عمران 113 ، 114 )
فأهل الكتاب طائفتان هما اليهود والنصارى ، وإن كان القرآن يشهد على اليهود بقساوتهم وشدة عدائهم للمسلمين ، فإنه يشهد للنصارى بأنهم أقرب مودة للمسلمين بدليل قوله " لتجدنَّ أشدَّ الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدنَّ أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك إن منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون " (المائدة 82 ) . 
إذاً من هي الأمة التي يقصدها القرآن في الآية الأولى ؟ هل هي أمة اليهود أو أمة النصارى ؟ ​
لابد أنه يقصد أمة النصارى . . وقد نعتها بالصفات الآتية : 

أمة من أهل الكتاب . . فعلاً النصارى يؤمنون بالإنجيل كتاب [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]
يتلون آيات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]إناء الليل وهم يسجدون . . فعلاً الإنجيل آيات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]، ونحن النصارى نحب الصلاة ونقضي الوقت الطويل فيها ، ولا سيما آباؤنا الرهبان الذين يقضون الليل صلاة وتسبيحاً وسجوداً . 
ج- يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر . . ومن أجل إيماننا بالله الواحد ، ومن أجل إيماننا بقيامة الأموات والوقوف أمام منبر [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]العادل نعمل الأعمال الصالحة ، ونبتعد عن المنكر ونسارع لعمل الخيرات . 


3- " ولولا دفع [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الناس بعضهم ببعض لهُدمِت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجـد يذكر فيها إسم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]كثيراً . . " ( الحج 40 ) الصوامع هي المغارات التي يسكنها الآباء الرهبان ، والبيع هي الكنائس ومفردها بيعة لأن السيد المسيح إبتاعها لنفسه . في هذه الكنائس وتلك الصوامع يذكر إسم [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الواحد كثيراً .
" ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلاَّ الذين ظلموا منهم ، وقولوا آمنا بالذي أُنزل إلينا وأُنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد " ( العنكبوت 46 ) " وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة " ( الحديد 27 ) . فإن كان القرآن يقول " إلهنا وإلهكم واحد " فهل يدعي أحد إننا مشركون ؟ 
" إذ قال [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلىَّ ومُطهرِك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوكَ فوق الذين كفرُوا إلى يوم القيامة " ( آل عمران 55 ) 
والآية السابقة تفصل فصلاً كاملاً بين النصارى وبين الذين كفروا وتميز بين النصارى المؤمنين بالله الواحد وبين الكافرين . 
فعلاً لقد وضع القرآن حدوداً فاصلة بين المشركين والنصارى ، فمنع الزواج من المشركات " ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمنَّ " بينما سمح بالزواج من المسيحيات، كما تزوج الرسول بماريا القبطية التي ظلت على مسيحيتها . . أيضاً حرم القرآن أكل المشركين بينما أحلَّ أكل المسيحيين . . لماذا ؟ لأنهم يؤمنون بالله الواحد .​ 

*خامساً : شهادة العقل لوحدانية الله*​ 
*س 8 : هل يقبل العقل فكرة وجود أكثر من إله واحد ؟*
*ج *: يؤكد العقل بأنه من المستحيل أن يكون هناك أكثر من إله واحد . . لماذا؟
أ - [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]هو الوحيد الأزلي . . فلو أفترضنا جدلاً بأن هناك إلهاً آخر وله بداية ولكنه ليس أزلياً ، فبالتالي هو ليس إلهاً، لأن من صفات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]السرمدية .
ب - [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]غير محدود مالئ كل زمان ومكان . . فلو افترضنا جدلاً أن هناك إلهاً آخر . . فأين مكان وجوده ، هل سيجد مكاناً في السماء ليسكن فيه ويباشر سلطانه ؟ 
ج - [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]خالق كل شئ . .فلو افترضنا جدلاً بأن هناك إلهاً آخر ، فهل هذا الإله الآخر له المقدرة على الخلقة ؟ وهل اتفق الإلهان على الخلقة ؟ وهل قام كل منهما بجانب في هذه الخلقة ؟ لو كانت الإجابة بالإيجاب فلا يصح أن يكون أي منهما هو [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]. . لماذا ؟ لأنه من صفات [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]الاستقلال بالذات ، وعدم الاعتماد على كائن آخر . . ولو كان احدهما فقط قام بأعمال الخلقة فما هو عمل الإبن الإله ؟ ! . . قال العلامة ترتليانوس " ان لم يكن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]واحداً لايكون هو الله، لأن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]لا يكون إلاَّ فريداً في العظمة ، ولا يكون فريداً في العظمة إلاَّ من لا مساوي له ، ومن لا مساوي له لا يكون إلاَّ واحداً مفرداً "
ان نظام الكون ووحدته يخبرنا بان الخالق لا بد أن يكون واحداً لا أكثر ، فوحدانية الكون هي انعكاس لوحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL].
د - [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]ضابط الكل ومدبر كل شئ . . فلو افترضنا جدلاً أن هناك إلهاً آخر . . فأي شئ سيدبره؟ أم انه يحتاج هو لم يدبر له أموره ؟ ! . . ومن يقبل إلهاً مثل هذا ؟ ! . 
هـ - [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]قادر على كل شئ . . فلو افترضنا جدلاً بأن هناك إلهاً آخر . . فأيهما يقوى على الثاني؟! . . وهل سندخل في مرحلة صراع الآلهة الخيالية ؟ ! . . حقاً قال المثل الشعبي " المركب التي لها ريسين تغرق " .
تذكَّــر 
+ وحدانية [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3785"]الله [/URL]أمر ثابت في الكتاب المقدس تؤيده عشرات الآيات من العهد القديم وكذلك من العهد الجديد . 
+ الأخوة المسلمين يؤمنون بالقرآن الذي يصرح مراراً وتكراراً بأن المسيحيين مؤمنون موحدون بالله .
+ لايمكن أن يقبل العقل فكرة وجود أكثر من إله واحد أزلي ، غير محدود ، خالق كل شئ ، وضابط الكل، وقادر على كل شئ . ​​​

فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

جوهر الله​ 
أولا : مفهوم الجوهر الإلهي​ 
س 9 : ما هو مفهوم الجوهر الإلهي ؟ 
جوهر الشئ أي طبيعة الشئ ، فجوهر الإنسان أي طبيعته الإنسانية ، وجوهر الملاك هو طبيعته الملائكية ، وجوهر الله هو طبيعته الإلهية أي اللاهوت ... الجوهر " اوسيا " أي طبيعة " فيزيس " .. جوهر الله هو طبيعة الله هو كيان الله هو ذات الله هو اللاهوت. 
الجوهر الإلهي = الطبيعة الإلهية = الكيان الإلهي = الذات الإلهية = اللاهوت
فالكيان Substance يعني وجود حقيقي، أي شخصية وخواص الكائن سواء كان شخصاً أو شيئاً (القمص تادرس يعقوب – طبيعة واقنوم ص 44 ) ، وأيضاً يعني الجوهـر الكائن بذاته .. القائم بذاته الذي لا يحتاج ولا يعتمد على غيره في وجوده. هو أصل الشئ ومصدره ، وقد يكون هذا الأصل أمراً مادياً ، فمثلاً جوهر المشغولات الذهبية هو ذهب ، وقد يكون أصل الشئ أمراً معنوياً، فنقول أن جوهر المشكلة الزوجية هو نقص محبة الزوج لزوجته وعدم طاعة الزوجة لزوجها ، وقد يكون أصل الشئ أمراً روحياً ، ، فنقول أن جوهر المخلوقات السمائية أرواح . ​ 
والجوهر الإلهي منزه عن المادة .. لماذا ؟
أ - لأن المادة محسوسة ومنظورة والله غير منظور.
ب - لأن المادة محدودة في حيز معين والله غير محدود.
ج - لأن المادة قابلة للتغير والتحلل إلى عناصرها الأولى والله عديم التغيرُّ . 
د - لأن المادة مستحدثة أما الله فأزلي.
هـ- لأن المادة خالية من العقل والله عقل مطلق ... وهكذا
وبما أن الله واحد فجوهره واحد لا أكثر .. الجوهر الإلهي واحد لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ وأيضاً لا يتعدد .. الكيان الإلهي واحد .. الطبيعة الإلهية واحدة .. الذات الإلهية واحدة ، وهذه مجرد أربع تسميات لشئ واحد وهو اللاهوت ، مثلما نقول عن "مينا بطرس" أن إسمه مينا ، وهو إبن الاستاذ بطرس ، وهو بالصف الثاني الإعدادي ، وهو مسيحي أرثوذكسي ، فشخص مينا واحد والتسميات أو الصفات أربعة . 
الله في البحث عنه نجده واحد لا أكثر ، فهو أحديّ الجوهر .. أحديّ الكيان .. أحديّ الطبيعة .. أحديّ الذات ، ولذلك نحن نصف الله بالوحدانية ، وهذه الوحدانية ليست وحدانية جامدة مصمدة لكنها :
أ - وحدانية موجودة.
ب - وحدانية عاقلة مدبرة حكيمة. 
ج - وحدانية حيَّة. 
إذاً الجوهر الإلهـي الواحد يحوي ثلاث خصائص ذاتية . ثلاث اقانيم.. الآب والإبن والروح القدس. ويتساءل البعض هل وردت كلمة " جوهر " في الكتاب المقدس ؟ نعم وردت كلمة "جوهر" في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين في الحديث عن الإبن أنه من نفس الجوهر الإلهي " الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره " (عب 1 : 3 ) . ​ 

*ثانياً :مفهوم الاقنوم الإلهي*​ 
س 10 : ما هو مفهوم الاقنوم ؟ 
ج : كلمة اقنوم كلمة سريانية أطلقها السريان على كل ما يتميز عن سواه بدون إستقلال ، وكلمة اقنوم تشير إلى كائن .. حي .. قدير .. مستقل بذاته .. له مقوّمات الذات والشخصية .. يصدر عن شخصه أقوال وأفعال تنم عن الكينونة .. هو شخص يريد ويفعل وينسب أفعاله إلى نفسه ويعبر عن ذاته قائلاً : أنا أريد ..أنا أفعل .. أنا أحب .. أنا أقول ، فمثلاً في المعمودية وفي التجلي سمعنا الآب يتكلم _" هذا هو إبني الحبيب "_ ( مت 3 : 17 ، لو 9 : 35 ) فالذي تكلم هنا هو الآب وليس الإبن ولا الروح القدس ، لأن في المعمودية كان الإبن واقفاً في نهر الأردن والروح القدس ظاهراً على شكل حمامة ، وعلى جبل التجلي كان الإبن متجلياً وجاء صوت الآب ، وفي موقف ثالث رأينا الإبن يخاطب الآب _" أيها الآب مجد إسمك "_ وعلى الفور سمعنا إستجابة الآب قائلاً _" مجَّدت وامجد أيضاً "_ ( يو 12 : 28 ) وبعد عودة إرسالية السبعين رأينا الإبن يخاطب الآب _"أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض .. "_ وفي بستان جثماني سمعنا أيضاً الإبن يخاطـب الآب _" يا أبتاه إن شئت أن تجيز عني هذه الكأس "_ ( لو 12 : 42) وعلى جبل الجلجثة صرخ الإبن بصوت عظيم وقال _" يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي "_ ( لو 23 : 46 ) وفي سفر الأعمال تكلم الروح القدس وليس الآب ولا الإبن _" قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه"_ ( أع 13 : 2 ) . 
وكلمة اقنوم باللغة السريانية يقابلها باليونانية Hypostasis
هيبوستاسيس ، وهي تتكون من مقطعين هيبو = تحت ، وستاسيس = قائم أو كيان ، ومعناها الحرفي " القائم تحت " أي ما يقوم تحت كاساس ( القمص تادرس يعقوب – طبيعة واقنوم ص 47 ) أي ما يقوم عليه الكيان الإلهي ، وبدونه لا يقوم الكيان .. إذاًَ الاقنوم هو خاصية ذاتية بدونها لا يقوم الجوهر الإلهي ، فمثلاً :
أ - خاصية الوجود ضرورية لقيام الجوهر الإلهي ، ولا يمكن تصوُّر الله بدون وجود.. أنه واجب الوجود.
ب - خاصية العقل الناطق ضرورية لقيام الجوهر الإلهي ، ولا يمكن تصوُّر الله بدون العقل .. أنه العقل الأكبر .. اقنوم الحكمة.
ج - خاصة الحياة ضرورية لقيام الجوهر الإلهي ، ولا يمكن تصوُّر الله بدون حياة .. أنه الحي وواهب الحياة لكل كائن حي.
ويقول نيافة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس مطران الغربية " الاقنوم كلمة سريانية يقابلها باليونانية كلمة Hypostasis ومعناها خاصية .. أي خاصية تقوم بها الذات الإلهية ، وبدونها ينعدم قيام الذات الإلهية .. *وعلى ذلك في الجوهر الإلهي ثلاث خواص* " 
والاقانيم الثلاثة ليسوا ثلاث كيانات مستقلة إنما هم كيان إلهي واحد .. قائمين في الجوهر الإلهي الواحد بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج .. كل اقنوم يتمايز عن الاقنومين الآخرين .. الاقانيم الثلاث متحدة بانفصال ، ومنفصلة باتحاد ، فلا يمكن أن نرى اقنوماً منفصلاً عن الاقنومين الآخرين .. كل اقنوم لا يتلاشى ولا يضمحل في الآخر .. كل اقنوم حال في الآخر دون أن يطغى عليه أو يؤثر في كينونته أو يمحو كيانه . 
ويقول الأنبا يوساب الأبح في مقالته الأولى " وهكذا نعتقد نحن في الإله أنه ذو ثلاث خواص . ذاتاً ثم نطقاً ثم حياة .. فقد تبين لنا الآن أن الإله الذي كوَّن العالم وأحدث كل المخلوقات أنه جوهر واحد حاوي .. ثلاث خواص ، وإن أردت ثلاثة اقانيم ، أعني الأبوة والبنوة والانبعاث ، أعني الآب والإبن المولود منه ، والروح القدس المنبعث منه "
ويقول الشماس الأكليريكي د . سامح حلمي " نؤمن أن الله واحد لا شريك له ، ولكنه مثلث.. الخاصيات الذاتية ، فالله واحد في جوهره ، ولكن هذا الجوهر الواحد ثلاث خاصيات ذاتية وهي الوجود والعقل والحياة ، وهذه .. أطلق عليها آباء الكنيسة الأوائل كلمة { اقانيم } .. فكلمة اقنوم تعني خاصية .. ذاتية في الله تقوم عليها الذات الإلهية وبدونها ينعدم قيامها " 
فالآب هو الجوهر الإلهي من حيث الوجود ، والإبن هو ذات الجوهر من حيث النطق والحياة والحكمة ، والروح القدس هو ذات الجوهر من حيث الحياة .. إذاً الاقنوم الإلهي هو الجوهر الإلهي بالإضافة إلى خاصيته .
الآب هو الجوهر الإلهي بالإضافة إلى خاصية الأبوة _"إله وأب واحد للكل"_ (أف 4 : 6) .. الآب له خاصية الأبوة بكل ما تحمله من محبة وحنان وبذل .
والإبن هو الجوهر الإلهي بالإضافة إلى خاصية البنوة _" ونحن في الحق في إبنه يسوع المسيح . هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية "_ ( 1 يو 5 : 20 ) .. الإبن له خاصية البنوة بكل ما تحمله من طاعة وبذل وخضوع.
والروح القدس هو الجوهر الإلهي بالإضافة إلى خاصية الحياة _"وأما الرب فهو الروح ، وحيث روح الرب هناك حرّية "_ ( 2 كو 3 : 17 ) .. الروح له خاصية الحياة بكل ما تحمل من قوة وفاعلية .
ويقول الأب المحبوب القمص تادرس يعقوب " لكي ندرك هذا السرّ يمكننا القول بأن الله هو الكائن الوحيد { الواجب الوجود بذاته } هذا الوجود الذاتي الذي يُدعى الجوهر الإلهي والذي يتميز بمجموعتين من الخصائص والسمات : خصائص ذاتية تخص كيانه ، وخصائص تخص علاقته بالخليقة .
*الخصائص الذاتية ثلاث :* 
الكينونة ولوغسه ( كلمته أو حكمته ) وحياته . هذه الخصائص ليست شيئاً إضافياً إلى جوهره ، كما لو كانت صادرة من الخارج ، إنما هي منذ الأزل لا تنفصل عن جوهره الإلهي نفسه . إذ لا يوجد زمن كان فيه الجوهر الإلهي دون "الكينونة" وإلاَّ ما كان موجوداً . حاشا لله ! ولم يوجد قط الجوهر الإلهي دون الكلمة أو الحكمة ، وأيضاً هو حي أزلياً . يوجد تمايز بين " الكينونة " و "الكلمة" و "الحياة" لكن دون إنفصال ، إذ يوجد جوهر إلهي واحد ، وطبيعة واحدة . الآب هو الجوهر الإلهـي مع خاصية الكينونة ، والإبن هو ذات الجوهر مع خاصية الكلمة ( اللوغوس ) ، والروح القدس هو ذات الجوهر مع خاصية الحياة. ولما كان الحكمة أو اللوغوس مولوداً من "الكينونة " لذلك دُعي الاقنومان الأول والثاني "الآب " و " الإبن " ودعى الاقنوم الثالث الروح القدس بكونه الحياة الإلهية" .
والاقانيم الثلاثة لهم اللاهوت الواحد فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " أن الأزلية والإلوهة مشاعتان بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس " .
نحن نعبد إله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ، ولا نعبد ثلاثة آلهة ، فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير ( 377 – 444 م ) " نحن نؤمن بإله واحد ضابط الكل ، الذي لا إبتداء ولا إنتهاء له ، آب واحد ، وإبن واحد، والروح القدس منبثق من الآب وحده ، وهؤلاء هم جوهر واحد ، ورب واحد ، وسلطان واحد وإرادة واحدة " . 
ويقول القديس ساويرس الأنطاكي ( تنيح سنة 538 م ) "الآب هو الله ، والإبن هو الله ، والروح القدس هو الله ، ولكن ليس ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد .
وقال القديس أغسطينوس " الآب والإبن والروح القدس جوهر واحد ، ولكن ليس كل اقنوم منهم هو عين الآخر "ويقول الأب بولس البوشي " إذا قلنا الله إنما نقول الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، لأن الخواص لاتزيد على ذلك ولا تضم أقل من هذا . ولا نكون في قولنا نعبد ثلاثة آلهة ، لئلا نكون كالوثنيين الذين يقولون بكثرة الآلهة ، ولا نكون أيضاً كمثل الجاحدين كلمة الله وروحه ، لأن الرداءة في هاتين المقالتين متساوية وإن كان قولهما مختلفاً " ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " ليست الاقانيم ثلاثة آلهة بل هم إله واحد مثلث بقوام عقله (الآب) وكلمته ( الإبن ) وروحه الذين هم الآب والإبن والروح القدس .. ولا يستقيم أن يقال أن جوهر الله أصم أخرس عديم عقل ولا كلمة ولا روح .. فالعقل والكلمة والروح في ذات الله ثلاث خواص ذات طبيعة واحدة وجوهر واحد ليس فيه شئ غريب ، فطبيعة العقل الإلهي هي طبيعة الكلمة هي طبيعة الروح القدس .. العقل الإلهي وكلمته وروحه ثالوث بلا فرقة وواحد بلا تخليط .. الثالوث جوهر واحد . قدرة واحدة . خالق واحد ، وأمر واحد ، وإرادة واحدة ، وقوة واحدة بلا فرقة بينهم في شئ . ليس يريد الكلمة ولا الروح إلاَّ م****د العقل ( الآب ) فكل ما في العقل ( الآب ) من القوة فهو في الكلمة وفي الروح أيضاً . العقل الإلهي خالق والكلمة خالق والروح خالق ، ومع ذلك فهم خالق واحد وليسوا بثلاثة ، لأن العقل الخالق لا يخلق دون كلمته الخالقه وروحه الخالق ، وهكذا الحال بالنسبة لكل من الكلمة والروح القدس فإن أياً منهما لا يخلق من دون الاقنومين الآخرين " وكلمة اقنوم باللاتينية برسونا Persona وباليونانية بروسوبون Prosopon وهي في أصل اللغة تعني أحد المعاني الآتية :
أ - قناع : فهي مشتقة من الكلمة Pherusa وهي كلمة إترسكانية مرتبطة بالطقس التعبدي الخاص بالإلهة Persephone 
ب - وجه : وغالباً ما تعني كلمة برسوبون وجهاً في العهد القديم _" فسقط إبرام على وجهه "_ (تك 17 : 3 ) وأيضاً في العهد الجديد _" فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك "_ ( مت 6 : 17 ) وتستخدم أيضاً بمعنى المظهر الشخصي ، والشكل ، والمنظر 
ج - شخص : إما إجتماعياً أو نحوياً أو قانونياً ، وأيضاً تعني الشخص بكامله _"وحضرتك سائر في الوسط "_ ( 2 صم 17 : 11 ) 
د - الجانب الأمامي : حينما تستخدم معها حروف الجر ( راجع طبيعة واقنوم – القمص تادرس يعقوب ص 45 ) .​ 

*ثالثاً : الخواص الاقنومية*​ 
س 11 : ما هي الخواص الاقنومية ؟ وهل كل اقنوم يتمايز بخاصيته الاقنومية عن الاقنومين الآخرين ؟ 
ج : أ - الخواص الاقنومية هي علاقة الاقانيم معاً ، فالخاصية الاقنومية لاقنوم الآب أنه والد للإبن وباثق للروح القدس ، وهو غير مولود ولا منبثق من أي من الاقنومين الآخرين .. الخاصية الاقنومية لاقنوم الإبن إنه مولود من الآب فهو غير والد ولا باثق لأحد الاقنومين الآخرين .. الخاصية الاقنومية لاقنوم الروح القدس أنه منبثق من الآب فهو غير مولود ولا باثق لأحد الاقنومين الآخرين .. الاقانيم تتمايز في الخواص الاقنومية ، وكل اقنوم ينفرد بخاصيته الاقنومية . 
ب - بغير الخواص الاقنومية كل اقنوم له ما للاقنومين الآخرين من جميع الصفات والكمالات الإلهية ، فالإبن له كل ما للآب ماعدا خاصية الأبوة ، فالإبن ليس أباً ، والإبن له كل ما للروح القدس ماعدا خاصية الإنبثاق ، فالإبن ليس منبثقاً ، وهكذا بالنسبة للآب فهو له كل ما للإبن ماعدا البنوة .
ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " إن الإيمان المستقيم هو مؤسس على أن الاقانيم تتميز عن بعضها بالخواص الاقنومية فقط . أعني خاصة اقنوم الآب أنه غير معلول وله الأبوة ، وخاصة اقنوم الإبن أنه معلول وله البنوة ، وخاصة اقنوم الروح القدس الإنبثاق .. ثم تشترك الاقانيم الثلاثة بالجوهر الإلهي ومن ثم لهم إرادة واحدة وذاتاً واحدة وطبيعة واحدة أي أن لكل من الآب والإبن والروح القدس ما للآخرين من الألقاب والصفـات الإلهيـة . وكل ما ينسب إلى أحدهم من السرمدية ، وعدم التغير ، والعدل ، والجودة ، والحق ، والعلم ، والمشيئة ، والقوة ، وأي صفة من صفات اللاهوت الكاملة ينسب إلى الآخر بمعنى واحد ، وعظمة واحدة وذلك لأن الطبيعة واحدة " ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي " أن كل ما للآب فهو للإبن ماعدا خاصية أن يكون مصدراً، وكل ما للإبن فهو للروح القدس ما عدا خاصية البنوة " .
ويقول الأنبا يوساب الابح " إن شئت قلت أن الآب والد للإبن باعث للحياة ، والإبن مولود من الآب وليس بوالد ولا باعث ، وإن الروح منبعث من الآب وليس مولوداً ولا والداً ولا باعثاً لكنه مبعوثاً. فقد تتخصص الصفات وإن شئت الخواص وإن أردت الاقانيم وقال القديس أغسطينوس " في سر الثالوث غير المنظور تعلمون أن الآب ليس أباً للروح بل للإبن ، والإبن ليس إبناً للروح بل للآب ، أما الروح القدس فليس روح الآب وحده ، ولا روح الإبن وحده بل روح الآب والإبن "وقال الشيخ الصفي العسال " الآب له خاصية الأبوة وليس هو إبناً ولا روح قدس ، والإبن له خاصية البنوة باعتبار أنه نطق الآب الأزلي المتحد به ، وليس هو أباً ولا روح قدس ، والروح القدس له خاصية الحياة والانبثاق باعتبار أنه حياة الآب الأزلي الواهب الحياة للعالم وليس هو أباً ولا إبناً ، فالآب قائم بذاته ناطق بالإبن حي بالروح القدس ، والإبن قائم بالآب ناطق بخاصيته حي بالروح القدس ، والروح القدس قائم بالآب ناطق بالإبن حي بخاصيته . ثلاث اقانيم ، ثلاث خواص جوهر واحد ، إله واحد ، سلطان واحد ، ذات واحدة ، قدرة واحدة ، مشيئة واحدة . توحيد بالذات وتثليث بالصفات " . وقال أيضاً " فالآب لا يزال والداً أي ناطقاً ، والإبن لم يزل مولوداً منه أي نطقه ، والروح القدس لم يزل حياً منبثقاً من الناطق إلى نطقه " .
وقال مارغريغوريوس أبو الفرج إبن العبري " أن كل ما للآب هو للإبن والروح القدس ماعدا الإبوة، وكل ما للإبن هو للآب والروح ماعدا البنوة ، وكل ما للروح هو للآب والإبن ماعدا الانبثاق "
وقال الأنبا ميخائيل أسقف البهنسا والأشمونين في القرن 18 " إننا نؤمن ونعتقد بالآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد بثلاث خواص جوهرية غير قابلة للإنفصال .. كل ما للآب هو للإبن والروح ماعدا الأبوة ، وكل ما للروح هو للآب والإبن ماعدا الانبثاق ، ليس اقنوم أكبر واقنوم أصغر . أو اقنوم أبدي وآخـر زمني لأن لا إبتـداء لهـم ولا إنتهـاء ، متساوون في القدرة والمجد والجبروت إلى الأبد " ​ 
جـ - الخواص الاقنومية ثابتة لا تتغير ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الآب والد أبداً لم يزل ولا يزل والداً وذلك هي خاصية قوامه التي لا يتحول عنها أبداً ، والإبن مولود أبداً لم يزل ولا يزال مولوداً وذلك هي خاصية قوامه التي لا يتحول عنها أبداً ، والروح القدس منبثق لم يزل ولا يزال منبثقاً وذلك هي خاصية قوامه والتي لا يتحول عنها أبداً " .
ويقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " الآب سيظل أباً ولن يتحول إلى إبن ، والإبن سيظل دائماً إبناً ولن يتحول إلى آب ، وخاصة الآب هي أنه { غير مولود } بينما خاصية الإبن ستظل { المولود } وبما أن هناك فرقاً كبيراً بين { غير المولود } و {المولود } فسوف يظل الآب والإبن مختلفين ".
وقال أيضاً " وهكذا نلاحظ بوضوح وبدون خلط أن للاقانيم الثلاثة مزايا خاصة بكل منها ، وذلك في الطبيعة الواحدة المتساوية في الجوهر " . 
ويقول البابا أثناسيوس أيضاً " وتفسير القوام ( الاقنوم ) أنه قائم دائم على حاله لا يحوَّل أبداً ، ولا ينتقل ، لذلك الآب والد أبداً قائم دائم على الأبوة لا يولد أبداً ، والإبن مولود أبداً قائم دائم على البنوة لا يلد أبداً ، والروح القدس منبثق أبداً قائم دائم على الانبثاق لا يلد ولا يولد أبداً ، وكل قوام تام ليس فيه نقصان ، والجوهر الجامع لذلك تام ليس فيه نقصان ، لأن الله تام فوق كل تمام وكل شئ من جوهره، تام فوق كل تمام ليس فيه بعض أو جزء " . 
فكل صفة اقنومية لأحد الاقانيم لا يشاركه فيها أي من الاقنومين الآخرين.. ثلاث اقانيم بصفات اقنومية متمايزة لهم جوهر واحد ، فهم إله واحد لا أكثر ولذلك يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " أن خاصية الآب والد يلد ولا يولد ، وخاصية الإبن مولود ولا يلد ، وخاصية الروح منبثق لا يلد ولا يولد ، وكل واحد بخاصيته التي دون الآخر هو غير الآخر ، ولكنهم الاقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد ، ليس يفرق بينهم شئ غير هذه الجهات ( الخاصيات ) الثلاث التي اختص كل واحد منهم بأحدها ، فاختص الآب بالولادة والإبن بالولودة ، والروح القدس بالانبثاق ، وجميعهم – ما سوى ذلك كله – فهم نور واحد ، وجوهر واحد ، إله واحد . كل ما في الآب هو في الإبن غير الولادة ، وكل مافي الإبن هو في الآب غير الولودة ( البنوة ) وكل مافي الروح القدس هو في الآب والإبن غير الانبثاق " . 
ويشبه القديس أثناسيوس الآب بالعقل والإبن بالكلمة ، فكل منهما غير الآخر ، ولكن أحدهما لا يمكن أن ينفصل عن الآخر ، فيقول " العقل غير الكلمة بخاصية الولادة ، والكلمة غير العقل بخاصية مولدها من العقل ، وليس هما أيضاً بفرقة (مفترقين ) لأن العقل فيه الكلمة المولودة منه لم يفارقها . فهما في الطبيعة شئ واحد لاجتماعهما في ذات واحدة ، كذلك الإبن الذي هو كلمة الله مولود من الآب مماثل له ، فكل ما هو في العقل الإلهي الوالد هو أيضاً في الكلمة المولود ، وهما واحد في الجوهر " . 
ويتساءل البعض هل عــدم توافر صفة الولادة في الإبن يعتبر نوعاً من النقص ؟ .. كلاَّ .. لأن الإبن إن كان ليس له صفة الولادة ، لكن له صفة البنوة، وهذه الصفة لا توجد لدى الآب ، ولا تحسب نوعاً من النقص يلحق بالآب .. كل اقنوم يتميز بصفته الاقنومية والاقانيم الثلاث لهم كمالاتهم الإلهية .​ 

س 12 : ما رأيك في نسبة الكينونة للآب فقط ، ونسبة العقل للإبن فقط ، ونسبة الحياة للروح القدس فقط ؟
ج : يجيب على هذا التساؤل نيافة الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبراري وسكرتير المجمع المقدس قائلاً " الآب هو الأصل أو الينبوع في الثالوث، هو أصل الجوهر وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للاقنومين الآخرين .
والإبن هو مولود من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل اقنوم له كينونة حقيقية .. والروح القدس هو ينبثق من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل اقنوم له كينونة حقيقية .. 
وينبغي أن نلاحظ أنه طبقاً لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصراً على الآب وحده (غريغوريوس النزينزي ) لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل في الكينونة بالنسبة للإبن والروح القدس ، والإبن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الأزلية ، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية بالإنبثاق الأزلي، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلاً في كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين . 
وكذلك العقل ليس قاصراً على الإبن وحده ، لأن الآب له صفة العقل والإبن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل ، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات الجوهر الإلهي .. 
بالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهي أيضاً ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده ، لأن الآب له صفة الحياة والإبن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة ، لأن الحياة هي من صفات الجوهر الإلهي ، والسيد المسيح قال _{ كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الإبن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته }_ ( يو 5 : 26 ) وقيل عن السيد المسيح باعتباره كلمة الله _{ فيه كانت الحياة }_ ( يو 1 : 4 ) ولكن الروح القدس نظراً لأنه هو الذي يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه أنه هو _{ الرب المحيي } _(قانون الإيمان والقداس الكيرلسي ) وكذلك أنه هو _{ رازق الحياة }_ أو _{معطي الحياة }_ (صلاة الساعة الثالثة ) . من الخطورة أن تُنسَب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده ، والعقل إلى الإبن وحده ، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده ، لأننا في هذه الحالة نُقسّم الجوهر الإلهي الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة . أو ربما يؤدي الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده ( طالما أن له وحده الكينونة ) وبهذا ننفي الجوهر عن الإبن والروح القدس أو نلغي كينونتهما ، ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لاقنوم إلهي وحيد هو اقنوم الآب " ويجب أن ندرك جيداً أن الاقنوم ليس صفة ، لأنه لو كان صفة لكان بلا كينونة .. الاقنوم ليس صفة ولكنه كائن قدير يحمل صفة .. الاقنوم كائن حقيقي يحمل الجوهـر الإلهي الواحد ، ويتمايز عن الاقنومين الآخرين بخاصيته الاقنومية.. 
وفي الجدول التالي بيان : 
أ - الخواص الاقنومية للاقانيم فالآب ( والد وباثق ) فله خاصية الأبوة والإبن (مولود) فله خاصية البنوة ، والروح القدس ( منبثق ) فله خاصية الانبثاق.
ب - بعض الخواص الجوهرية التي يشترك فيها الاقانيم ، مع ملاحظة أن كل اقنوم يُلقب بما يتناسب مع خاصيته .
الثالوث القدوس
الآب
الإبن
الروح القدس
الخواص 
الاقنومية
والد وباثق
الأبوة 
مولود
البنوة
منبثق
الانبثاق
الخواص الجوهرية​ 
الحق ​ 
الحقاني
الحق
يو 8 : 32 ، 14 :16 رؤ 3 : 7 
روح الحق
يو 14 : 17 ، 15 :26، 16 : 17 ، 1 يو 4 : 6​ 
العقل ​ 
العاقل
العقل المولود = الكلمة يو 1 : 1 = اللوغوس = العقل المنطوق به 
روح العقل
انظر روح الفهم أش 11 : 2
الحكمة
الحكيم
(رو 16 : 27 ، يه 25) 
الحكمة
(أم 3 : 19 ، 8 : 12، 22 ، 1 كو 1 : 24 ، كو 2 : 3 ، رؤ 5 :12)
روح الحكمة
(حبك1 : 6 ، اش 11 : 2 1 ف 1 : 7)
المحبة
(1 يو 4 : 8) 
المحب
(يو 17 : 24)
المحبة
(1 يو 3 : 16 ، يو 8 : 19)
روح المحبة
2 تي 1 : 7​ 
الحياة
الحي
(خر 5 : 11 ، مت 16 : 16 ، (يو 6 : 57 ، رو 14 : 11) 
الحياة
(يو 11 : 25 ، يو 14 : 6) 
روح الحياة
رو 8 : 2
القوة
القوي 
(مت 6 : 13 ، رؤ 18 : 8) 
القوة
(1كو 1 : 24 ، رؤ 5 : 12) 
روح القوة
(2تي 1 : 7 ، اش 11 : 2 ، تي 3 : 18)​ 
الفهم
الفهيم 
(أى 12 : 16 ، اش 28 : 29) 
الفهم
(ام 8 : 24)
وأيضاً انظر الرسالة 3 : 65 
ضد الأريوسيين للقديس أثناسيوس
روح الفهم
أش 11 : 2​ 
والخواص الجوهرية جميعاً ومن أمثلتها الحكمة والحق والعقل والحياة 00 يشترك فيها الاقانيم معاً ، فالحق مثلاً هو خاصية يشترك فيها الاقانيم جميعاً ، فالآب هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والإبن هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والروح القدس هو حق من حيث الجوهر0 
أما من حيث الاقنوم فالآب هو الحقاني ( أي ينبوع الحق ) والإبن هو الحق المولود منه والروح هو روح الحق المنبثق منه0 
من يستطيع أن يفصل الحقاني عن الحق المولود منه ؟ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍
ومن يستطيع أن يفصل الحكيم عن الحكمة ؟‍
تذكَّــر 
+ الجوهر الإلهي = الطبيعة الإلهية = الكيان الإلهي = الذات الإلهية = اللاهوت.
+ الجوهر الإلهي منزه عن المادة .. الجوهر الإلهي واحد .. وحدانية الله ليست جامدة مصمدة إنما هي وحدانية موجودة عاقلة حية .
+ الاقنوم كلمة سريانية تطلق على كل مايتميز عن سواه بدون استقلال. 
+ كلمة اقنوم تشير إلى كائن .. حي .. قدير .. مستقل بذاته .. له مقومات الذات والشخصية .. يصدر عن شخصه أقوال وأفعال تنم عن الكينونة.
+ اقنوم بالسريانية = Hypostasis 
هيبوستاسيس باليونانية = Persona برسونا باللاتينية = Prosopon برسوبون (شخص) باليونانية .
+ الخواص الاقنومية أي علاقة الاقانيم الثلاث معاً .. كل اقنوم له خاصيتة الاقنومية التي يتمايز بها عن الاقنومين الآخرين ، فالاقنوم الأول يتمايز وينفرد بالأبوة ، والثاني بالبنوة ، والثالث بالانبثاق .. هذه الخواص الاقنومية ثابتة لا تتغير أبداً ، فالآب سيظل أباً ولن يصير يوماً ابناً ، وهكذا الابن ، وهكذا الروح القدس.​ 


فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

في هذا الدرس نناقش معاً ياصديقي النقاط الثلاثة الآتية :
(1)الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاثة في الجوهر الالهي​ 
(2)الاقانيم تعينات بدون انفصال​ 
(3)علاقة الاقانيم الثلاثة معا​ 
أولا : *الاقانيم ليسوا أجزاءاً في الجوهر الإلهي*​ 

س:هل الاقانيم الثلاث تعتبر أجزاءا أو اقساما في الجوهر الالهي؟ 
فقد قال مؤلف كتاب " الله واحد أم ثالوث " المسيحي الذي تنكر لمسيحه ، وترك مسيحيته ، وطرح صليبه " أن هذه العناصر الثلاثة التي تفضَّل دعاة الثالوث بمنحها لله وهي الكيان والنطق والروح قد منحوها له بشروط وأوضاع خاصة ، فهم قد قسَّموا الله إلى ثلاثة أقسام منحوا كل قسم صفة من الصفات منعوها عن القسم الآخر ، في حين أن تلك العناصر والصفات تجتمع كلها في الإنسان الواحد ولا تجتمع في الله " وقال أيضاً " ولكن مم يا ترى يتكون الله في نظر دعاة الثالوث ؟ هل هو إله واحد مقسم إلى ثلاثة آلهة . أم هو ثلاثة آلهة مستقلة ؟ أم هو إله واحد من جهة وثلاثة آلهة من جهة أخرى " 
كما قال " بعد أن قام أصحاب الثالوث بتقسيم الله إلى ثلاثة أقسام ، وبعد أن قاموا بجعل الله الواحد ثلاثة آلهة ، قاموا بتوزيع الأعمال والوظائف الإلهية بين هذه الآلهة الثلاثة ، فأعطوا كل إله منها مجموعة من الأعمال والوظائف ، ومنحوه بعض الخصائص والميزات التي يختص بها وحده ولا يشاركه فيها الإلهان الآخران .. 
فمثلاً الله الآب جعلوه مصدر العدل ، والله الإبن جعلوه مصدر الرحمة ، والله الروح القدس جعلوه مصدر النعمة . فمـن يريـد العدل فليتجه إلى الآب ، ومن يرجو الرحمة فليتوسل إلى الإبن ، ومن يطلب النعمة فليبتهل إلى الروح القـدس، والله الآب يُنسب إليـه الخلق والتبني والدعوة . أما الله الإبن فيُنسب إليه فداء البشرية وغفران الخطايا والذنوب . أما الله الروح القدس فيُنسب إليه منح الميلاد الثاني والحياة الطاهرة للبشر وتقديس النفوس .. ومعنى ذلك أن الله الآب لا يستطيع غفران الخطايا ، وأن الله الإبن ليس من اختصاصه تقديس النفوس ، وأن الله الروح القدس لا يملك الخلق "​ 
ج : الاقانيم ليسوا أجزاءاً في الجوهر الإلهي ، فلا نستطيع أن نقول عن الآب أنه جزء من الجوهر ، والإبن جزء ثان والروح القدس جزء ثالث .. الآب هو كل الجوهر الإلهي مع صفة الأبوة ، والإبن هو نفس الجوهـر مع صفة البنوة ، والروح القدس هو نفس الجوهر مع صفة الحياة.
الجوهر الإلهي جوهر بسيط لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ .. في الجوهر الواحد نرى الوجود أو الكينونة (الآب ) ونرى العقل (الإبن) ونـرى الحياة (الروح القدس) دون أدنى إنفصال بينهم..
لو قلنا أن الآب مجرد كينونة مجردة من النطق والحياة لصح كلام المؤلف ، ولو قلنا أن الإبن مجرد من الوجود أو الكينونة ومن الحياة لصح أيضاً كلام المؤلف ، ولو قلنا أن الروح القدس هو حياة مجردة عن الوجود أو الكينونة وعن النطق لصح كذلك كلام المؤلف ، ولكننا لا نقول هذا قط ، فاقنوم الإبن كائن في الجوهر مثل قول الإنجيل _" الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبرَّ "_ (يو 1 : 18) وفي صلوات القداس الإلهي يصلي الأب الكاهن قائلاً " أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الكائن في الذات الإلهية وكلمة الله الطاهر مع الآب في الجوهر ومع الروح القدس " 
وأيضاً الروح القدس كائن في الجوهر الإلهي .
تشبيه : هناك تشبيه يقرب المعنى ، وهو أنه لو كان لدينا غرفة محكمة الإغلاق ، ووضعنا فيها ثلاثة قارورات بها عطور شديدة التطاير والانتشار ، وفتحنا القارورات فبعد وقت نجد العطور قد تطايرت لتملأ فراغ الحجرة بالكامل ، ولا يتميز كل عطر في جزء من الحجرة ، والذي يدخل الحجرة يشم رائحة العطور الثلاثة المجتمعة ، والتشبيه هنا مع الفارق لأن العطر الجديد ليس عطراً بسيطاً إنما هو عطر مركب من ثلاثة أنواع من العطور ، بينما الجوهر الإلهي بسيط بعيد عن التركيب ( راجع حقيقة التجسد – ثروت سعيد ص 198 ) .
ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الثالوث المبارك لا يتجزأ ، وهو واحد في ذاته، لأنه حينما ذ ُكر الآب ذُكر الإبن الكلمة والروح القدس الذي في الإبن ، وإذا ذُكر الإبن فان الآب في الإبن ، والروح القدس ليس خارج الكلمة لأن الآب نعمة واحدة تتم بالإبن في الروح القدس ، وهناك طبيعةإلهية واحدة_ "_ ( الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 14 ) . 
وقال البابا أثناسيوس أيضاً " أن الإيمان المسكوني هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداُ في ثالوث، وثالوث في وحدانية غير مشوش الاقانيم ، ولا مقسمي الجوهر ، فإن اقنوم الآب آخر ، واقنوم الإبن آخر ، واقنوم الروح القدس آخر ، لكن للآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوتاً واحداً ، ومجداً متساوياً ، وعظمة متساوية في الأزلية "
وأيضاً يقول البابا أثناسيوس " أن للاقانيم الثلاثة لاهوتاً واحداً ومجداً متساوياً وجلالاً أبدياً فليس في الثالوث أول وآخر ، ولا أكبر وأصغر لأن اللاهوت واحد ووحيد ، لا يتفكك ولا يتجزأ على الإطلاق " ليفهم مؤلف كتاب " الله واحد أم ثالوث " الذي ظن أن المسيحيين يوزعون الاختصاصات والأعمال علـى الاقانيم الثلاثة ، وأن ما يقوم به أحد الاقانيم يصعب على الاقنومين الآخرين القيام به. لمثل هذا نقول أن الاقانيم الثلاثة يشاركون في العمل ، فمثلاً في الخلقة أراد الآب أن يخلق ، فخلق كل شئ بكلمته ( الإبن ) ووهب الحياة بروحه القدوس ، فالآب خالق ، والإبن خالق ، والروح القدس خالق ، وهم في ذات الوقت خالق واحد لا أكثر .
لقد قال المؤلف " الله الآب جعلوه مصدر العدل .. فمن يريد العدل فليتجه إلى الآب " ونحن نقول له لقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الإبن هو الديان العادل _" الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته .. وأخيراً قد وُضع لي إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الديان العادل "_ ( 1 تي 4 : 1 ، 8 ) . 
وقال الكاتب " أن الله الإبن جعلوه مصدر الرحمة .. فمن يرجو الرحمة فليتوسل إلى الإبن" ونحن نقول له كما أن الإبن مصدر الرحمة هكذا الآب أيضاً_ " كما يترأف الآب على البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه "_ ( مز 103 : 13 ) . 
وقال الكاتب " الله الروح القدس جعلوه مصدر النعمة .. فمن يطلب النعمة فليبتهل إلى الروح القدس " ونحن نقول له كما أن الروح القدس مصدر النعمة هكذا الآب _" يعطي نعمة للمتواضعين "_ ( 1 م 3 : 34 ) _" لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة من الله "_ ( لو 1 : 30 ) وأيضاً الإبن هو مصدر للنعمة _" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم "_ ( رو 16 : 20 ) _" ومن ملئه نحـن جميعاً أخذنا. ونعمة فوق نعمة "_ ( يو 1 : 16 ) وقـال الكاتب " الله الآب يُنسب لــه الخلق والتبني والدعوة .. وإن الله الروح القدس لا يملك الخلق " ونحن نقول له إن هذه مغالطة من مغالطات كثيرة لأن الكتاب قال _" ترسل روحك فتُخلَق وتجدد وجه الأرض "_ ( مز 104 : 30 ) _"روح الرب صنعني "_ ( أي 33 : 4 ).
وقال الكاتب " الله الإبن يُنسب إليه فداء البشرية وغفران الخطايا والذنوب .. ومعنى ذلك أن الله الآب لا يستطيع أن يغفر الخطايا " ونحن نقول له أن كلام الرب يسوع على الصليب يكشف هذه المغالطة _" فقال يسوع يا أبتاه إغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "_ ( لو 23 : 43 ).
وقال الكاتب " الله الروح القدس يُنسب إليه منح الميلاد الثاني والحياة الطاهرة للبشر وتقديس النفوس .. إن الله الإبن ليس من إختصاصه تقديس النفوس" ويرد الإنجيل عليه موضحاً أن الإبن يقدس نفوسنا _" أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها مطهراً إياها "_ ( أف 5 : 25 ، 26 ) وأيضاً الآب يقدسنا _" وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام "_ ( 1 تس 5 : 23 ).​ 

س : هل الله مركَّب من ثلاثة عناصر أو اقانيم ، فيقول البعض " ولكن قد يقول بعض أصحاب الثالوث أننا لا نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة ، وإنما نقول بوجود إله واحد مركَّب أو مكوَّن من ثلاثة عناصر أو اقانيم " ؟
ج : الله روح بسيط لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ .. روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " التركيب مبتدأ المضادة ، وهذا مبتدأ الاختلاف ، وهذا مبتدأ الانتقاص ، والانتقاص ليس من ذات الله " وقال أوريجانوس " يجب أن لا نظن أن الله مركَّباً لأنه لا يكون عندئذ بسيطاً ، والبسيط لا تركيب فيه " . 
وقال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي " الاقانيم متحدون دون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ويتميزون دون افتراق أو انقسام لأنهم هم الله الواحد "
وقول البعض بأن الله مركَّب من ثلاثة اقانيم ، وأن الله جماعة أو عائلة أو أسرة مؤلفة من اقانيم ثلاث تسودها المحبة ، أو أن الله الآب لكيما يكون سعيداً كان عليه أن يهب ذاته شخصاً آخراً يجد فيه سعادته ، ولهذا وُلد الإبن منذ الأزل، وثمرة المحبة المتبادلة بين الرب والإبن كان الروح القدس مثل طفل منبثق من الأب والأم ( راجع منطق الثالوث القدوس ، والقس بولس الياس في كتابه يسوع المسيح ) مثل هذه الأقوال لا تتوافق مع عقيدة الثالوث ، وفوق هذا فإنها تفتح أمام البعض باب التهكم كقول أحدهم " ولم يقل القس كيف ولد الآب الإبن .. هل ولده من ذاته أم ولده من زوجة له ؟ ثم هذه الثمرة التي تولدت من العلاقة بين اقنومي الآب والإبن وهي الروح القدس. من هو والدها ومن هي والدتها ؟ .. ومن يدري فقد تعقب هذه الثمرة ثمرات أخرى يتزايد بها عدد أفراد الأسرة الإلهية وتتم بها سعادتها .، فقد يشتاق الآب إلى إبنة أيضاً يبثها محبته وحنانه وتكون إختاً حانية للإبن .. ويمكن مع الإبن تصور إضافة أعضاء جدد للأسرة الإلهية يتم بها نموها ويكثر عددها ويساعد بعضها بعضاً ، فمع الإبن يصبح الآب جداً ، ويصبح الإبن أباً ، وتصبح الإبنة أماً، وينجبون ثمرات وأحفاداً تشيع بهم البهجة والهناء .. هذا هو تصوُّر دعاة الثالوث" . 
وإننا نقول لمثل هذا المؤلف الذي كان يوماً مسيحياً يدين بعقيدة الثالوث ، ولكن هذه هي نتيجة فهمك الجسدي للأمور الإلهية التي تفوق الإدراك ، وهذه هي نتيجة تصيدك لبعض العبارات الغير صحيحة، والأمر العجيب أن هناك مئات الكتب تحدثنا عن عقيدة الثالوث القدوس .. ألم يعجبك في كل هذا غير هذه الشذرات الخاطئة ، فرُحت تتصوُّر أن هذه هي عقيدة المسيحية فكانت النتيجة خروجك من حظيرة المسيح وصرت غريباً عنه ، ولا أدري كيف يكون لقائك به في اليوم الأخير عندما يأتي في مجده ومجد أبيه ويجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله وأقواله وأفكاره . ​ 

س 13 : هل الاقانيم الثلاثة يمثلون ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلين مثلنا ؟
نعم الاقانيم الثلاثة هم أشخاص ولكن ليسوا مثلنا ..أشخاص متميزون ولكنهم ليسوا منفصلين عن بعضهم .. هم مثل الجسد والعقل والروح في الإنسان الواحد، وكلمة اقنوم بالفرنسية برسون Personns تعني شخص غير منفصل ، فالاقنوم هو شخص عاقل ، مستقل بدون إنفصال عن الاقنومين الآخرين. إذاً للاقانيم الثلاثة جوهر واحد وإرادة واحدة وسلطان واحد ..
فليس الاقانيم الثلاثة مثل ثلاثة أشخاص يدعون مينا ومايكل ويوحنا ، لأن مينا ومايكل ويوحنا لكل منهم كيان مستقل منفصل تماماً عن الآخر ، فيمكن أن يكون أحدهم مريضاً والآخر بصحة جيدة أو أحدهم حزيناً والآخر مسروراً . أو ينتقل أحدهم ويظل الآخران أحياءاً ، ولكل منهم إرادة وصفات وخصائص تختلف عن الآخر مهما كانت درجة التقارب حتى لو كان الأشخاص الثلاثة مينا ومايكل ويوحنا تواءم . أما الاقانيم الثلاثة فإن لهم إرادة واحدة وقدرة واحدة وقوة واحدة وجوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد ، ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الله واحد في جوهره مثلث في اقانيمة ، فإذا سمعت بتثليث الاقانيم فلا تظن أنهم آلهة ثلاثة ، ولا ثلاثة وجوه متفرقة مختلفة الشبه والشكل والحلية مثل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، ولا مثل ملوك ثلاثة جلوس على ثلاثة عروش متفرقين ، ولا مثل ثلاثة نجوم أو مصابيح ، أو ثلاثة ملائكة مثل ميخائيل وجبرائيل وروفائيل ، لأن ذلك كله كفر وضلال يتبعه أصحاب الأصنام " . 
ويقول القديس غريغورويس النيسي " كل ما هو للإبن فهو للآب أيضاً ، لأن الإبن بكامله يسكن في الآب ، وله الآب بكامله ساكناً في ذاته. الإبن الكائن دائماً في الآب لا يمكن أن ينفصل عنه ، ولا يمكن أن ينفصل الروح عن الإبن، والذي يقبل الآب يقبل أيضاً وفي آن واحد الإبن والروح . من المستحيل أن نتخيل نوع من الانفصال أو القطع بينهم ، فلا يمكن للمرء أن يفكر في الإبن بمعزل عن الآب، ولا أن يفصل الروح عن الإبن. هناك بين الثلاثة مشاركة وتمايز يفوق التعبير بالكلام ويعوق الفهم ، والتمايز بين الأشخاص (الاقانيم) لا يضعف وحدانية الطبيعة ، ولا تقود وحدانية الجوهر المشتركة إلى اختلاط بين الخصائص المتميزة للأشخاص ( الاقانيم ) . لا تندهشوا إننا يجب أن نتكلم عن اللاهوت بأنه موحَّد ومتمايز في آن واحد " . ​ 

س 14 : ما هي علاقة الاقانيم الثلاثة معاً ؟​ 

ج : تتمثل علاقة الآب والإبن والروح القدس في الآتي : 

وحدة الجوهر : فالجوهر الإلهي واحد لا أكثر .. كل اقنوم من الاقانيم واجب الوجود ، فيقول القمص صليب حكيم " واضح أن الاقانيم الثلاثة كل منها واجب الوجود في ذات الله ، لأن كل وجود منها يكمل الوجودين الآخرين ، ويكتمل قوامه بهما "ويقول أنسيمس بطريرك أورشليم " الآب شمس فائقة الجوهر، نبع صلاح، لُجَّة جوهر ، وحكمة وقوة ونور لاهوت ، وأنه ينبوع يلد ويبثق .. يلد كلمة ويبثق روحاً .. وأما الإبن أعرفه أنه حكمة وقوة الآب وإرادته .. أعرفه اقنوماً تاماً من اقنوم تام .. وأما الروح القدس فهو يوضح خفايا اللاهوت .. الآب هو ينبوع وعلة الإبن والروح القدس ، والإبن هو إبن وكلمة وحكمة وقوة وشعاع وصورة ورسم ومثال الآب ومولود منه . وأما الروح القدس ليس هو إبن الآب بل روحه ، لأنه منبثق منه " ​

2- الإرسال : يمكن لأحد الاقانيم أن يرسل الآخر دون أن ينتقص هذا من قدر ولا كرامة الاقنوم المُرسَل ، فمثلاً الآب أرسل إبنه لخلاص العالم _" لأنه لم يرسل الله إبنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم " _( يو 3 : 17 ) والإبن أرسل الروح القدس _" ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم "_ (يو 15 : 26 ) . ​

ويقول أحد الأشخاص غير الفاهمين " نجد أن الاقنوم الواحد يرسل الآخر أو يخرج أحد الاقانيم من الاقنوم الآخر وينفصل عنه ، فالآب مثلاً يرسل الإبن .. هذا التخاطب بين الاقانيم أو خروج أحدهما من الآخر ، وإرسال أحدهما للآخر ، يعني إنفصالاً بين الاقانيم . إنفصالاً يمنع الوحدة بينهما . بل يمنع المساواة بينهما . ففي موضوع الإرسال مثلاً لا شك أن المُرسِل أعلى درجة من المُرسَل إليه أو الرسول ، فحين يُرسِل الآب الإبن مثلاً ، فلاشك أن الآب أعلى درجة من الإبن ، فهو كإرسال السيد خادمه . أو كإرسال الرئيس مرءوسه ، يقول السيد المسيح _" الحق الحق أقول لكم أنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيده ، ولا رسول أعظم من مُرسله "_ ( يو 13 : 16 ) كذلك فإن المرء ليتساءل . كيف أمكن خروج الإبن الذي هو في اعتقاد فلاسفة المسيحية السيد المسيح عليه السلام كيف خروجه وتجسده وانفصاله عن اللاهوت " وقد أغفل الكاتب أنه لا يوجد إنفصال قط بين الاقانيم ، فالإرسال هنا يشبه إرسال الفكر من العقل ، فقد تخرج الفكرة من العقل وتُسجَل في كتب وتصل إلى أقاصي الأرض ، ومع ذلك تظل الفكرة في العقل لا تفارقه ، ولهذا لم يكف الإبن عن تأكيد هذه الحقيقة أثناء تجسده أنه في الآب والآب فيه ، وأكد الإنجيل نفس الحقيقة _" الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبرَّ "_ ( يو 1 : 18 ) وقال الرب يسوع _" ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء إبن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء "_ ( يو 3 : 13 ) وقول السيد المسيح (يو 13 : 16) كان موجهاً لتلاميذه ، وعلاقة التلاميذ بالسيد المسيح تختلف تماماً عن علاقة الاقانيم معاً الذين لا يوجد بينهم إنفصال قط ، ومع هذا فإن السيد المسيح الذي إستنكر أن يكون العبد أعظم من سيده قال يكفي أن يكون العبد كسيده والتلميذ كمعلمه .​ 

3- الاتصال : الاقانيم الثلاثة يتصلون معاً ، وأكد الرب يسوع هذه الوحدانية مراراً وتكراراً _"الذي رآني فقد رآى الآب . فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب . ألست تؤمن أني في الآب والآب فىَّ .. الآب الحال فىَّ هو يعمل الأعمال .. صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فىَّ وإلا صدقوني بسبب الأعمال نفسها "_ ( يو 14 : 9 – 11 ) _" أنا والآب واحد "_ ( يو 10 : 30) _"إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي . ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فىَّ وأنا فيه "_ ( يو 10 : 37، 38 ) ويقول القديس ديونسيوس " الآب والإبن والروح القدس هم الله ، ولأن الله لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ على الإطلاق لذلك لا ينفصل اقنوم عن الآخر بأي حال من الأحوال " . 
التخاطب: كل اقنوم يتكلم مع الاقنوم الآخر أو يتكلم عنه ، ففي المعمودية والتجلي شهد الآب للإبن _" هذا هو إبني الحبيب "_ ( مت 3 : 17 ، لو 9 : 35 ) والإبن خاطب الآب بعد عودة الرسل السبعين ونجاحهم في الخدمة _"أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض "_ (لو 10 : 21 ) وفي أحدى المرات جاء بعض اليونانيين إلى فيلبس يطلبون منه أن يروا يسوع ، فخاطب الرب يسوع الآب قائلاً _" أيها الآب مجَّد إسمك "_ ( يو 12 : 28 ) فأجابـه الآب على الفور _" فجاء صوت من السماء مجَّدت وامجد أيضاً "_ ( يو 12 : 28 ) وهذا التخاطب يفسر لنا الصلوات الكثيرة التي قدمها الإبن أثناء تجسده للآب إذ كان يقضي الليل كله في الصلاة ، ومنذ القديم خاطب الآب الإبن قائلاً _" أنت إبني أنا اليوم ولدتك "_ ( مز 2 : 7 ، عب 1 : 5 ) _" قال الرب لربي"_ ( مز 110 : 1 ) . ​
وحدانية الثالوث : وتتمثل وحدانية الثالوث في أمور كثيرة سواء من جانب الله أو من جانبنا ، ونذكر منها الآتي: ​
أ - وحدانية المشيئة : وتتجلى هذه الوحدة في كلمات الرب يسوع _" طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله "_ ( يو 4 : 34 ) _" لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني "_ ( يو 6 : 38 ) _" أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً .. لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني "_ (يو 5 : 30 ) وليس معنى " لا أقدر" هنا العجز عن المقدرة ، ولكنها تعني العجز عن مخالفة مشيئة الآب وإرادته .​

ب - وحدانية المعرفة : فليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاَّ الآب والعكس صحيح " ليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاَّ الآب . ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الإبن . ومن أراد الإبن أن يعلن له " (مت 11 : 27 ) والذي يعرف الإبن فإنه يعرف الآب _"لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه "_ (يو 14 : 7 ) وكذلك لا أحد يعرف الله إلا الروح القدس _" لأن الروح يفحص كلَّ شئ حتى أعماق الله . لأن مَن من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلاَّ روح الإنسان الذي فيه . هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلاَّ روح الله "_ (1كو 2 : 10 ، 11 ) وقال الرب يسوع _" متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به "_ ( يو 16 : 13 ) وليس معنى عدم كلامه من ذاته أننا ننسب العجز له. حاشا ولكن معناه الوحدة الكاملة بين الاقانيم . 
جـ- وحدانية العمل : فمثلاُ الخلقة هي عمل الثالوث القدوس .. فمن هو الخالق ؟ هل هو الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ؟ الآب هو الخالق _" لكن لنا إله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له"_ ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) والإبن هو الخالق _" كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان "_ ( يو 1 : 3 ) وأيضاً الروح القدس هو الخالق _" روح الرب صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني "_ ( أي 33 : 4 ) _" ترسل روحك فتُخلَق. وتجدد وجه الأرض "_ ( مز 104 : 30 ) .. وكيف يكون هذا ؟ 
الآب أراد أن يخلق ، فخلق كل شئ بالإبن ، ولهذا نستطيع أن نقول أن الآب خالق كل شئ بإبنه ، أو نقول أن الإبن عقل الله الناطق هو الخالق .. إذاً الآب خلق كل شئ بإبنه ووهبه الحياة بروحه القدوس ، وهكذا نستطيع أن نقـول أن الآب هو الخالق بالإرادة ، والإبن هـو الخالـق بالفعل ، والروح القدس هو واهب الحياة للخلقة ، ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسول عن الخلقة "الآب بالكلمة وفي الروح القدس يخلق كل الأشياء ويجددها " (الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 24 ) وقال أيضاً " لا يوجد شئ لم يُبدع ولم يُعمل بالإبن في الروح القدس . هذا ما ترنم به المزمور _{بكلمة الرب صُنعِت السموات وبروح فيهِ كل جنودها}_ مز 33 : 6 (الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 31 ) 
وفي عمل الفداء بذل الآب إبنه الحبيب _" هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به "_ ( يو 3 : 16 ) والإبن بذل نفسه على عود الصليب ، والروح القدس ينقل لنا استحقاقات الفداء . 
وللتعبير عن وحدانية العمل بين الآب والإبن قال الرب يسوع _" لا يقدر الإبن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلاَّ ما ينظر الآب يعمل . لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك "_ ( يو 5 : 20 ) وقال أيضاً _" الآب الحالّ فىَّ هو يعمل الأعمال "_ (يو 14 : 10 ) ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الآب يعمل كل شئ بالكلمة في الروح القدس ، وهكذا تُحفَظ الوحدة في الثالوث القدوس ، وهكذا يُنادي بإله واحد في الكنيسة _{ الذي علم الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم }_ 1ف 4 : 6 (الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 28 ) .
د - وحدانية الهيكل والعرش الإلهي : قال يوحنا في رؤياه لأورشليم السمائية _" ولم أرَ فيها هيكلاً لأن الرب الله القادر على كل شئ هو والخروف هيكلها "_ ( رؤ 21 : 22) ورأى يوحنا عرشاً واحداً للثالوث القدوس _" عرش الله (الآب) والخروف (الإبن) "_ ( رؤ 22 :1 ) ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " فإن الاقانيم الثلاثة ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ولا ثلاثة عروش بل هم إله واحد مثلث بقوام عقله وكلمته وروحه (1يو 5 : 7) له عرش واحد ( رؤ 4 : 2 ) وهيكل واحد ( رؤ 21 : 22 ) وسلطان وأمر واحد (مز 148 : 5 ) خالق واحد ( ملا 2 : 10 ) كائن منذ الأزل (حب 1 : 12 ) وباق إلى الأبد ( رؤ 1 : 18 ) "
هـ - وحدانية الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس : من يؤمن بالإبن يؤمن بالآب ومن ينكر الإبن ينكر الآب ، ولذلك قال الرب يسوع _" لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي "_ ( يو 14 : 1 ) _" الذي يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني "_ ( يو 13 : 20 ) _"والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني "_ ( لو 10 : 16 ) وقال يوحنا الحبيب _" كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب أيضاً . ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً "_ (1 يو 2 : 23) ولا يستطيع أحد أن يؤمن بالوهية الإبن بدون عمل الروح القدس _" وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلاَّ بالروح القدس "_ ولا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلاَّ بالإبن ، قال الرب يسوع _" أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة . ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاَّ بي "_ ( يو 14 : 6 ) ويقول القديس ****ناؤس " إننا بالروح القدس نرتفع إلى الإبن ، وبالإبن نصعد إلى الآب" ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النيسي " الإنسان يستحيل عليه أن يفهم المسيح كإبن الله بدون الروح القدس " ويقول القديس باسيليوس " أينما يأتي المسيح يسبقه الروح القدس أمامه " . 
و - وحدة المعمودية بإسم الثالوث القدوس : كقول مخلصنا الصالح _" فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس "_ ( مت 28 : 19 )
ز - وحدانية المحبة والإكرام للثالوث القدوس : قال الإبن _" الذي يحبُّني يحبُّه أبي وأنا أحبُّه وأظهر له ذاتي "_ ( يو14 : 21 ) _" لكي يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكْرم الإبن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله "_ (يو 5 : 23 ).
ح - وحدانية البركة من فم الثالوث القدوس : _" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس تكون مع جميعكم "_ ( 2 كو 13 : 14)
وقد يتساءل البعض أليس ترتيب الاقانيم بحسب ماورد في مت 28 : 19 " الآب والإبن والروح القدس " يدل على التدرج في الأهمية والعظمة والكرامة فالروح القدس عظيم والإبن أعظم والآب هو الأعظم .. 
والحقيقة أن المطلع على الكتاب المقدس يعلم أنه في مواضع أخرى ورد إسم الإبن أولاً ( 2 كو 13 : 14 ) وفي مواضع أخرى ورد إسم الروح القدس قبل الآب والإبن ( لو 1 : 35 ) وفي مواضع أخرى ورد إسم الآب ثم الروح القدس ثم الإبن ( 1 بط 1 : 2 ) ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " أن الاقانيم الثلاثة معاً هم الله الواحد ، لأن جوهرهم وهو اللاهوت واحد . ليس في الثالوث أول أو آخر ، ولا أكبر ولا أصغر ، فالآب هو الله ، والإبن هو الله ، والروح القدس هو الله .. ولا يوجد أدنى تمييز بين الاقانيم في الذات – لأن ذاتهم واحدة – ولا في زمن الوجـود لأن كلا منهـم أزلي أو هم جميعاً متساوون فـي القدرة والعظمة " (1) ويقول أيضاً البابا أثناسيوس عن الاقانيم " بأنها بلا سابق ولا لاحق ، وليس فيها أكبر وأصغر ، ولا أول ولا ثان ، ومن ثم لا يوجد بين اقانيمه درجات تجعل إحداها أفضل مقاماً أو أقدم وجوداً "
كلمات للتأمل : 
للقمص صليب حكيم :
" ثم نأتي إلى الروح القدس فنجده أيضاً مرتبطاً بالآب إرتباطاً جوهرياً لأنه قائم به ( بالآب ) بالرغم أنه مبثوق منه منذ الأزل ولكن بدون إنفصال عنه .. والروح مرتبط أيضاً بالكلمة لأنه يُبثق من الآب خلاله وهو محمول فيه ، وبالكلمة يصير الروح ناطقاً فلا غنى للروح عن الكلمة ..
لأنه ( الآب ) ناطق بكلمته ويلده ، وحي روحه وباثق له .. الكلمة فيه هو القوة الخالقة ، والروح فيه هو القوة المحيية أي المعطية للحياة .. لذلك (الآب ) هو المصدر والمنبع للوجود كله ، والعلة الأولى لكل الموجودات ، وبثالوثه هذا – أي ذاته وكلمته وروحه – غير محتاج إلى آخر يعقله أو يُعقَل منه ، لأنه بهذا الثالوث يَعْقِل ذاته ويُعقَل من ذاته .. إذاً فهو مكتف بذاته في قوته وفي حياته وفي إدراكه . إذاً الآب كامل في ذاته من جهة خاصيته ومن جهة تقومه بالاقنومين الآخرين .
والكلمة كذلك كامل في ذاته ، لأنه متقوم بالآب الذي وُلِد منه ، وثابت فيه ، ويحمل كل قوته في الحكمة والمشورة . كذلك له الحياة بالروح ويحمل قوته المحيية ، وناطق بذاته . لذلك هو قدرة الله الفاعلة الخالقة والمتممـة لمشيئته ، وبارتباطه هكذا بالآب والروح فهو كامل ومكتفٍ بذاته في ثالوث الذات الإلهية من جهة خاصيته ومن جهة تقومه بالاقنومين الآخرين .
والروح القدس كامل في ذاته كذلك ، لأنه متقوم بالآب أصل وجوده والذي إنبثق منه ، وحيث أنه انبثق منه من خلال الكلمة ، لذلك فهو ناطق أيضاً بالكلمة . كما أنه حي بذاته ومعطي الحياة لكل وجود حي ، وهكذا الروح بارتباطه بالآب وبالكلمة كما بخاصيته التي تميزه ، فهو كامل ومكتفٍ بذاته في ثالوث الذات الإلهية من جهة خاصيته ومن جهة تقومه بالآب والكلمة . 
لذلك فالآب كامل لأنه قائم بذاته وناطق بكلمته وحي بروحه ، والكلمة كامل لأنه قائم بالآب وحي بالروح وناطق بذاته ، والروح كامل لأنه قائم بالعقل وناطق بالكلمة وحي بذاته ... "الاقانيم الثلاثة لهم جميع الألقاب والصفات والكمالات الإلهية​ 


اللقب أو الصفة
الآب
الإبن​ 
الروح القدس 
الله 
1
1ف 1 : 3- 2كو13:14 
يو 1 : 1 – 1 يو 5 :20 
أع 5: 3 ، رو 3 : 30 
2
يهوه 
حز 3 : 3 ،14 – اش 43 :10 
يو 28 : 24 ، 58
رؤ 1 : 17 ، 18
2 كو 3 : 17
3 
الرب
تث 6 : 4 ، اش 45 : 5 
يو 20 : 28 – أع 10 : 36
أع 5 : 9 – 2 كو 3 : 17
4 
رب الحياة
تث 32 : 39 - يو 5 : 21
لو 7 : 14 – يو 5 : 21
حز 37 : 14 – رو 8 : 11
5
رب الأنبياء والرسل 
ار 7 : 25 – دا 9 : 6 
2 كو 1 : 1 – اف 4 : 10 ، 11
2 صم 23 : 2 – 2بط 1 : 21
6 
الأزلي 
مز 25 : 6 ، 93 : 2 – حب 1 : 12 
مي 5 : 2 – كو 1 :17 
عب 9 : 14
7
السرمدي
مز 90 : 2 – اش 48 : 12
رؤ 2 : 8 ، 22 : 13
عب 9 : 14 
8
غير المحدود
1مل 8 : 27 
أر 23 : 24 
مت 18 : 20 – يو 3 : 13
مز 139 : 7 – 9 ، 1 كو 3 : 16
9
الخالق
1 كو 8 : 6 
يو 1 : 3 – كو 1 : 16
أي 33 : 4 – مز 104 : 30
10
القادر على كل شئ
تك 17 : 1 – خر 6 : 3
رؤ 1 : 8 ، 19 : 6 
زك 4 : 6 – 2تي 1 : 7
11
القدوس 
لا 11 : 44 – يو 17 : 11 
لو 1 : 35 – رؤ 3 : 7 
اف 4 : 30 
1 تس 4 : 8
12
العالم بكل شئ 
مز 139 : 1 -
1 أخ 28 : 9 
رؤ 2 : 23 – مت 9 : 4 
1كو 2 : 10 ، 11
13
المعبود
يش 54 : 5 – مز 100 : 2 
مت 2 : 11 – في 2 : 10
يو 4 : 24
14
واضع الناموس 
رو 7 : 25 
غل 6 : 2
رو 8 : 2
15
غافر الخطايا
خر 34 : 6 ، 7 – مت 6 : 14 
مر 2 : 5 – لو 7 : 48
1 كو 6 : 11
16
المخلص
اش 12 : 2 ، 43 : 11 
لو 2 : 13 
أع 4 : 12
يو 3 : 5 ، 6
17
المعزي
اش 51 : 12 ، 66: 13 
يو 14 : 16
يو 15 : 26
18
الشافي
خر 15 : 26 – مز 103 : 2 ، 3
مت 8 : 16 – لو 6 : 11​ 
19
عمانوئيل
اش 7 : 14
مت 1 : 23​ 
20
غير المتغير
يع 1 : 17
عب 13 : 8​ 
21
الراعي
مز 23 : 1
عب 13 : 20​ 
22 
الديان 
تك 18 : 25 – مز 50 : 6 
مت 16 : 27 – رؤ 22 : 12 ​ 
23
ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب
تث 10 : 17 – 1تي 6 : 15 ، 16 
رؤ 17 : 14 ، 19 : 16 ​ 
24
رب الملائكة 
مز 103 : 20 – دا 6 : 22 
مت 13 : 41 ، عب 1 : 6​ 
25
رب السبت
خر 16 : 23 
مت 12 : 8​ 
26
رب الطبيعة
مز 89 : 9 
مر 4 : 39​ 
27
رب الكنيسة
مز 74 : 2 – 1كو 1 : 2 
رو 16 : 16 – أع 20 : 28 ​ 
28
رب الملكوت
مت 6 : 9 ، 10 – مت 26 : 29 
رؤ 1 : 9​ 
29
إرسال الروح القدس
يؤ 2 : 28 
يو 15 : 26​ 

*تذكَّــر*​ 
+ليس الاقانيم الثلاثة أجزاءاً ولا أقساماً في الجوهر الإلهي.
+ الاقانيم الثلاث هم ثلاثة تعينات خاصة بالجوهر ، ولكن بدون انفصال.
+ الاقانيم الثلاث لهم جوهر إلهي واحد ، فهم واحد في الجوهر.
+ كل اقنوم يتمايز عن الاقنومين الآخرين.
+ يمكن لأحد الاقانيم أن يرسل الاقنوم الآخر ، أو يتخاطب معه.
+ تتمثل وحدانية الثالوث القدوس من جانب الله في وحدانية المشيئة – وحدانية المعرفة – وحدانية العمل – وحدانية الهيكل والعرش ... الخ .
ومن جانبنا تتمثل في وحدانية الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس – وحدانية المعمودية باسمه – وحدانية المحبة والاكرام له – وحدانية البركة من فمه ... إلخ.
+ للأقانيم الثلاث جميع الألقاب والصفات والكمالات الإلهية مثل الله – يهوه – الرب – رب الحياة – رب الأنبياء والرسل – الأزلي – السرمدي – غير المحدود – الخالق – القادر على كل شئ – القدوس – العالم بكل شئ – المعبود – واضع خلص – المعزي ... إلخ . ​ 




فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

في هذا الدرس نأخذ ياصديقي فكرة مبسطة جداً عن الاقانيم الثلاثة ، مع التعرض لبعض الأمور الخاصة بالاقانيم مثل ولادة الإبن من الآب ، ودعوة الاقنوم الثاني بكلمة الله ، والإبن ، وهو الله وإبن الله في آن واحد .
*أولا : اقنوم الآب*​ 

*س 15 : هل تحدثنا قليلاً عن اقنوم الآب ؟*
*ج *: اقنوم الآب هو خاصية الوجود أو الكينونة في الله .. الآب هو مبدأ الألوهة، وينبوع الألوهة ، فيقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير " الآب كائن وله الكيان الكامل ، وهو جذر وينبوع الإبن والروح القدس، والإبن كائن ، في كمال الألوهة، كلمة حيُ وإبن الآب بدون أي انتقاص ، والروح القدس كلي هو أيضاً، وكامل وتام في ذاته " ( عظة 24 ضد السابليين ) 
وكلمة " الآب " كلمة سامية ولذلك وردت بنفس اللفظ في اللغات العربية والعبرية والآرامية والفينيقية والأشورية والسبئية والحبشية ، وقد وردت كلمة " الآب " في الأناجيل 157 مرة منها 45 في إنجيل متى ، وخمس مرات في إنجيل مرقس ، و17 مرة في إنجيل لوقا ، و90 مرة في إنجيل يوحنا. . كلمة " الآب" تعني الأصل والعلة الأولى .. فالآب هو نبع اللاهوت ، وهو أصل الوجود .. الآب هو العلة الأولى ، ولا توجد علة لوجوده . بل هو الكائن بذاته الواجب الوجود، فهو أصل كل الأشياء وسبب وجودها ، وبدونه يستحيل تفسير الوجود *" لنا إله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له "* (1كو 8 : 6 ) . ​ 

واقنوم الآب هو يمثل شخص في الثالوث القدوس بدون إنفصال عن إبنه وروحه القدوس ، فهو له حرية التصرف ، ولذلك يصفه الكتاب المقدس بأنه : 
*يسمع* : *" أيها الآب أشكرك لأنك سمعت لي "* ( يو 11 : 41 ) ​
*يسمع ويستجيب* : *" أيها الآب مجّد إسمك . فجاء صوت من السماء مجَّدت وامجّد أيضاً "* (يو 12 : 28 ) *" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر "* (يو14 : 16 ) وفي يوم الخمسين حلَّ الروح القدس على المجتمعين في العلية . ​
*يتكلم* : *" قال الرب (الآب) لربي (الإبن) أجلس عن يميني "* ( مز 110 : 1) ​
*يدعو: "أنا الرب( الآب ) قد دعوتك بالبر ماسك بيدك واحفظك"(*اش 42 : 6) ​
*يشهد* : *" يشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني "* ( يو 8 : 18 ) ​
*يختار* : *" كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم "* ( اف 1 : 4 ) ​
*يحب* : *" الآب يحب الإبن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله "* ( يو 5 : 20 ) ​
*يرسل* : *" والآن السيد الرب ( الآب ) أرسلني وروحه "* ( اش 48 : 16 ) ​

*س 16 : لماذا دُعي الاقنوم الأول بالآب ؟*
لأنـه أبـو ربنا يسوع المسيح *" مبارك الله (الآب) أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح "* (اف 1 : 3). ​
للتعبير عن علاقة الحب الغير متناهية بين الآب والإبن. ​
للتعبير عن المساواة بين الآب والإبن ، فالإبن يشابه أباه في كل شئ ، حتى قيل "الإبن لأبيه ". ​
لأنه أصل كل الأشياء ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ). ​
لأنه هو أب لكل البشرية بالخلقة *" والآن يارب أنت أبونا . نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك "* ( اش 64 : 8 ). ​
لأننا أولاده بالتبني *" أنتم أولاد للرب إلهكم "* ( تث 14 : 1 ) *" انظروا ايَّة محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعَى أولاد الله "* ( 1 يو 3 : 1 ). ​
يجب ملاحظة أنه بمجرد النطق بكلمة " الآب " فإن هذا يلفت نظرنا إلى اقنوم "الإبن " فيقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " فحينما نتكلم عن الآب ، فإننا نثير في أذهان السامعين فكرة الإبن ، أي مجرد فكرة وجود كائن مولود ، والعكس صحيح ، فحينما نذكر الكائن المولود فإننا نجلب إلى الأذهان ذاك الذي يلد . نفس الشئ ينطبق على الإتجاهات ، فحينما نتكلم عن إتجاه ما ، نتذكر الإتجاه الآخر ، أي حينما نقول اليمين يذهب فكرنا إلى وجود يسار " 


وفي حوار القديس أثناسيوس مع أريوس سأله : هل يوجد أب بدون إبن أو إبناً بدون أب ؟
فأجابه أريوس : مستحيل فكل أب له إبن ، وكذا كل إبن له أب .
فقال له أثناسيوس : وهكذا الله منذ الأزل أب ومعه إبنه ، والإبن معه أبوه ، فلم تمر لحظة وكان الله آب بدون إبن أو إبن بدون آب ، وإلاَّ الآب أباً لمن ؟ أو الإبن إبناً لمن ؟ فالآب أب للإبن ، والإبن إبناً للآب ، وهما يحيا بالروح القدس ، فالله منذ الأزل هو أب وإبن وروح قدس لم يزد عليه شئ أو نقص أو تغير أو تبدل بل هو أبدي أزلي ، وقال البابا أثناسيوس أيضاً " فالآب أب حقاً والد وليس مولوداً ، والإبن إبن حقاً مولود بطبيعة الجوهر قبل الأدهار كلها ، بلا بدء للوالد ولا للمولود ، فلم يكن من قبل مولد الإبن زمان .. لم يكن الآب قط أباً إن لم يكن له إبن ، ولم يكن ليدعى أباً قط إلاَّ لوجود إبنه الوحيد، فلو لم يكن له إبن لم يكن هو أباً " 
*س 17 : هل الآب دُعى أباً بعد الخلقة لأنه هو أب لكل الخليقة ؟*
*ج* : الآب دُعي أباً قبل الخلقة ، لأنه والد للإبن منذ الأزل *" أني أخبر من جهة قضاء الربّ . قال لي أنت إبني . أنا اليوم ولدتك "* ( مر 2 : 7 ) ومن المعروف أن اليوم يشير للأزل ، وقال الإبن في سفر الأمثال *" منذ الأزل مُسحت"* ( أم 8 : 22 ) وتساءل الحكيم في سفر الأمثال *" ما إسمه ؟ وما إسم إبنه إن عرفت ؟ "* (أم 30 : 4 ) ويقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " الآب هو دائماً أب وبدون بداية .. إن الله خالق ، حتى قبل أن توجد الخليقة . فإن الله ليس أباً لأنه خالق (للخليقة) بل هو آب لأنه وَلَدَ ( الإبن ) ن والإبن هو إبن لأنه وُلِد ، فليس من الضرورة أن يكون للخليقة وجود مشترك مع الخالق ، ولكن يمكن التدقيق ورؤية هذا الوجود المشترك حينما نتحدث عن وجود الله الآب والإبن معاً ، فكيف يكون لأحدهما وجود سابق على الآخر ؟ كيف يظهر أحدهما قبل الآخر مادام وجود كل واحد منهما يعتمد في وجوده على الآخر وليس محروماً منه ؟ الآب هو أب في علاقته بالإبن والعكس صحيح" . 
وقال أيضاً " الإبن مولود من جوهر الآب وهو عينه كائن أزلي " 
وقد تساءل بعض العقلانيين : لماذا لا ندعو الاقنوم الأول بالأم بدلاً من الآب ؟ ولماذا لا نصلي قائلين "يا أمنا التي في السموات " ؟ .. ولمثل هؤلاء نقول أن جوهر اللاهوت بعيد عن التمايز الجنسي ، فليس في اللاهوت ذكورة ولا أنوثة ، ونحن لا نقدر أن نخترع عقائد ومسميات ، ولكن بحسبما أوضح لنا الله في الإنجيل نحن نؤمن ونطيع *" فصلوا أنتم هكذا . أبانا الذي في السموات "* (مت 6 : 9 ) . 
*س 18 : هل ولادة الإبن من الآب ولادة جسدية ؟*
*ج *: ليست ولادة الإبن من الآب ولادة جسدية لأن الله روح بسيط بعيد عن المادة ، وتختلف ولادة الإبن من الآب عن أي ولادة جسدية في الآتي : ​


ولادة الإبن ليست ولادة حسَّية ماديَّة لحميَّة جسديَّة مثل ولادة الإنسان التي تحتاج إلى ذكر وأنثى وتزاوج وإنجاب . إنما هي ولادة روحية لأن *" الله روح "* ( يو 4 : 24 ) مثل ولادة النور من النار ، ولهذا قال الإبن عن نفسه *"النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور "* ( يو 3 : 19) ومثل ولادة الشعاع من الشمس ، وولادة الكلمة من العقل ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن الإبن " المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور . نور من نور . إله حق من إله حق . مولود غير مخلوق . مساو للآب في الجوهر " ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " كما قلنا قبلاً نعود فنكرر هنا أنه يلزم عدم مقارنة الولادة الإلهية بتلك الطبيعية لدى البشر ، وعدم إعتبار الإبن جزءاً من الله ، كما لا تتضمن الولادة أي نوع من العواطف مهما كانت ، فالله ليس إنساناً .. الإبن هو كلمة الله وحكمته . الكلمة ليس مخلوقاً ولا هو جزء من كلمته، وليس نسلاً يمكن بدوره أن يتناسل .. لئلا يظن أحد أن هذه البنوة تشابه التناسل البشري ، بينما يشير إلى جوهره يدعوه أيضاً الكلمة والحكمة والبهاء ليعلمنا أن هذا الميلاد غير قابل للتغيير ، أبدي ، لائق بالله " . ويقول أيضاً البابا أثناسيوس " لا تقولن كيف يلد الله ولا متى ، لأن الله فوق كيف ومتى ، فتلك الولادة ليست في زمان لأن الله من قبل كل الدهور وليس يبلغه زمان ، والولادة في اللاهوت ليست كما في الناس .. إنما هي كولادة النور من النور . ولادة لطيفة من غير مباضعة ( تجزئة ) ولا مجامعة ، وبغير تعب ولا حبل ولا نقص، لأنها أيضاً بلا أم في اللاهوت ، فهي أيضاً ولادة أزلية " . 
ولادة الإبن من الآب ليس بها سابق ومسبوق ، فلم تمر لحظة كان فيها الآب بدون الإبن كقول البابا أثناسيوس " أزلي ( الإبن ) مع أزلي ( الآب ) مولود منه بلا بدء للوالد ولا للمولود ، لأنه لم يكن الآب قط إذ لم يكن الإبن .. لم يدع (الآب ) آب من غير أن يكون له إبن .. لا يستقيم أن يقال أن جوهر الله أصم أخرس عادم عقل ولا كلمة ولا روح ، لأن من لا عقل له فهو دابة ، وما لا كلمة له فهو بهيمة ، وما لا روح له فهو ميت ، فقد كفر من قال أنه كان بين الآب ومولد الإبن زمان بسيط ، وأن الإبن كان من بعد الآب في زمان ، لأن مولد الإبن من جوهر الآب وطبيعته ، وليس في جوهر الله قديم وحديث ، وإن لم يكـن الإبـن مع الآب من البدء وقبل كل بدء مولوداً منه فقد دخـل التغير علـى قوام الآب إذ لــم يكن أباً من قبل . ثم صار بعد ذلك أباً " ولادة الإبن من الآب بدون إنفصال مثل ولادة الفكرة من العقل ، فقد تصدر الفكرة من العقل وتسجل في كتب تصل إلى أقاصي الأرض ، وفي ذات الوقت هي قائمة في العقل ولا تفارقه وإذا تساءل أحد كيف يكون هذا ؟ يرد عليه البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " كيف تولد كلمتك من عقلك بلا مفارقة منها لعقلك فتصل إلى كل من سمعها من غير أن تفارق والدها .. وكيف يولد الشعاع من الشمس بلا فرقة بينهما ، فملأ الشعاع الأرض كلها وما فيها من غير أن يفارق عين الشمس التي وُلِد منها ، وكيف يولد الضوء من النار بلا افتراق منها فيضئ لمن استضاء به من غير أن يفارق النار التي ولدته " بينما عقب الولادة الجسدية ينفصل المولود عن الأم ، فقد يحزن أحدهما ويفرح الآخر ، أو يمرض أحدهما ويتمتع الآخر بالصحة الجيدة ، أو يموت أحدهما ويعيش الآخر .. إلخ . 


بنوة الإبن من الآب بنوة ذاتية فريدة من نوعها ليس لها نظير قط ، ولذلك دعى الكتاب الإبن بالإبن الوحيد الجنس " مونوجينيس " 

بنوة الإبن من الآب بنوة طبيعية *" الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره "* (عب 1 : 3 ) ومن الطبيعي لا يمكن فصـل البهـاء عن المجد *" الذي هو صورة الله الغير منظور"* ( كو 1 : 15) يقول أوريجانوس " محظور علينا الظن الخاطئ بأن الآب قد وَلد الإبن الوحيد الجنس بذات الطريقة التي يلد بها إنسان إنساناً ، أو حيوان حيواناً ، فإنه يوجد فارق عظيم . واضح أن الأمر ليس هكذا، إذ لا يوجد في الوجود مثيل لله لا في الإدراك ولا في الخيال . لهذا لا يستطيع الفكر البشري أن يدرك كيف يكون الله غير المولود ( الآب ) أباً للإبن الوحيد الجنس. أنه ميلاد سرمدي لا يتوقف، شعاع يتولد من نور . فإنه لم يصر الإبن خارجاً عنه .. إنما هو الإبن بالطبيعة ، هو وحده الإبن بالطبيعة ، لذا دُعي " الإبن الوحيد " يجب الحذر حتى لا يسقط أحد في تلك الخرافات السخيفة التي يخترعها أولئك الذين يتصوُّرون نوعاً من الأعضاء pralations أو أجزاءً في الطبيعة الإلهية ، ويقسّمون جوهر الآب " . وهذه البنوة الطبيعية تختلف عن بنوتنا التي اكتسبناها بالنعمة والتبني بالمسيح يسوع كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول *" لأنكم جميعاً إبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع "* ( غل 3 : 26 ) *" وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين بإسمه "* ( يو 1 : 12 ). ​
6- الآب هو ينبوع الحكمة والإبن هو الحكمة ، فالإبن أزلي بأزلية الآب مولود منه ولادة أزلية . هو خالق لا مخلوق ، وقال أيضاً البابا أثناسيوس " أما الحقيقة فتشهد بأن الله هو الينبوع الأزلي لحكمته الذاتية ، ولما كان الينبوع أزلياً ، فبالضرورة يجب أن تكون الحكمة أزلية أيضاً لأنه من خلال الحكمة خُلقت كـل الأشياء .. كلها ( أي الأعمال ) بحكمة صُنعت " ( مز 104 : 24) .. *" أسس الله الأرض بالحكمة وبالفهم هيأ السموات "* ( ام 3 : 19 ) ونفس هذه الحكمة هي الكلمة " وبه " كما يقول يوحنا *" خُلِقت كل الأشياء ، وبغيره لم يُخلَق شئ واحد "* ( يو 1 : 3 ) وهذه الكلمة هو المسيح، لأنه يوجد *" إله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له . ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به"* ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) فإن كانت كل الأشياء خُلِقت به، فهو لا يمكن أن يكون بين جميع هذه الأشياء . فالذي يتجاسر أن يقول عن الإبن " الذي به خُلِقت جميع الأشياء " أنه واحد من بين هذه الأشياء ، فبالتأكيد أنه يفكر نفس هذه الأفكار عن الله ( الآب) نفسه "الذي منه جميع الأشياء " وإن كان أحد يتحاشى هذا القول كأمر شنيع ، ويستبعد الله عن جميع الأشياء حاسباً إياه آخر ، فانه يواصل نفس القول أيضاً بأن "الإبن " الوحيد الجنس الذاتي من جوهر الآب . هو آخر مختلف عن جميع الأشياء.. هذا الإبن هو مولود الآب الذاتي من جوهره ، وهو " كلمته" الذاتي ، وهو " حكمته " الذاتية .. لكي لا يقول أحد عن الله ( الآب ) أنه كان " بدون حكمة " ( غير عاقل ) في وقت ما ، ولا يقـول عـن "الإبـن" أنـه لم يكن له وجود في وقت ما ( فقرة 19 من المقالة الأولى ) ​
ولادة الإبن من الآب لم تتم في زمن معين وانتهت إنما هي دائمة منذ الأزل إلى الأبد كولادة النور من النار والشعاع من الشمس بدون انقطاع ، فلا توجد نار بلا نور ولا شمس بلا شعاع.​
ويفرق الكتاب المقدس بين البنوة الجسدية والبنوة الروحية حتى في طريقة الكتابة ، فمثلاً نجد إسحق بن إبراهيم ( بحذف الألف ) بينما نجد " يسوع المسيح إبـن الله " ( مر 1 : 1 ) بالألف للدلالة على أن المقصود هنا ولادة روحية مختلفة تماماً عن الولادة الجسدية . 

وقد يتساءل البعض : لماذا نطلق على الاقنوم الأول لفظة " الآب " ولا نطلق عليه لفظة " الوالد " .. الحقيقة أن لفظة " الآب " لم نطلقها نحن على الاقنوم الأول إنما أطلقها الإنجيل ونحن نرددها ، والإنجيل لم يطلق على الاقنوم الأول " الوالد " ولم يطلق على الاقنوم الثاني " ولد الآب " إنما دعاهما الآب والإبن إشارة للبنوة الروحية، فربما تشير كلمة " الوالد " للولادة الجسدية أما " الآب " فانها تشير بالأكثر إلى الولادة الروحية ، وقد يكون هناك والداً ولكنه يفتقد الأبوة، بينما قد يكون هناك شخصاً ليس والداً ولكنه يتمتع بالأبوة الروحية للكثيرين .
*س 19: هل بنوة السيد المسيح للآب هي بنوة مجازية مثل كثير من البنوات التي ذكرها الكتاب المقدس كبنوة الملائكة لله " جاء بنوا الله ليمثلوا**أمام الرب *_"_( أي 1 : 6 ) وبنوة آدم لله *" آدم إبن الله "* ( لو 3 : 38 ) حيث يقول أحد الكتَّاب " هذه هي الصلة الحقيقية بين الله والناس صلة الآب ببنيه ، لا عبودية ولا استرقاق ولا مذلة بل حب وعطف وأبوة .. هذه البنوة لله لا ينفرد بها أحد وليست مقصورة على شخص بعينه .. *" كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم إبناء الله "* ( رو 8 : 14 ) وهي بنوة روحية مجازية يحصل عليها كل مؤمن بالله عامل بوصاياه .. *" كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية .. بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد أبليس "* (1 يو 3 : 9 ، 10 ) *" كل من يحب فقد وُلِد من الله "* (1يو 4 : 7 ) .. ان الله أبونا جميعاً كما أنه إلهنا جميعاً ، أبونا وأبو المسيح ، وإلهنا وإله المسيح ، ونحـن جميعاً أنبيـاء ومؤمنين إبناء الله يضمنا بحنانه أبونا وإلهنا .. يوزع عطفه ورحمته على كافة إبنائه البررة ، يستوي في ذلك الأنبياء والكهنة والملائكة والبشر ، لا يختص بأبوته عيسى أو محمد أو موسى أو ابراهيم ، وإنما نحن جميعـاً إبنـاء الله ومحبوه مـن كافـة الشعـوب والأجناس والألوان " 
*ج *: هناك بنوات كثيرة ذكرها الكتاب المقدس أو لم يذكرها مثل : ​


*بنوة بالخلقة* : فنحن إبناء لله بالخلقة *" والآن يارب أنت أبونا . نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا كلنا عمل يديك"* (اش 64 : 8 ) *" آدم إبن الله "* ( لو 3 : 38 ) 



*بنوة بالتبني* : مثلما كان موسى إبن لإبنة فرعون ، ومثلما قال الله عن إسرائيل *" إسرائيل إبني البكر "* ( خر 4 : 22 ) ونحن إبناء الله بالتبني *"أنظروا أيّة محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله "* ( 1 يو 3 : 1 ) ​

*بنوة بالإيمان* : مثل قـول معلمنا بولس الرسول *" إبني انسيمس الذي ولدته في قيودي "* (فل 10) وقوله لأهل غلاطية *" يا أولادي الذين اتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصوَّر المسيح فيكم "* (غل 4 : 19 ) . ​
ودعى القرآن زوجات الرسول بأمهات المؤمنين " النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وازواجه امهاتهم " ( الاحزاب 6 ) ومن الطبيعي أن زوجات الرسول لم ينجبن جميع المسلمين والمسلمات في كل مكان وزمان ، ودعى الحديث النبي أبو المؤمنين " ان كل نبي أبو امته ولذلك صار المؤمنين أخوة لأن النبي أبوهم في الدين " ( تفسير النسفى جـ 3 ص 218 ) وجاء في الحديث القدسي " الأغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي ، أي أولادي " .​
*بنوة المكان* : فنقول أننا نحن إبناء مصر الوطن الذي يعيش فينا ، وإننا إبناء النيل الذي نشرب من مائه ، وهناك إبن البادية ، وذكر القرآن إبن السبيل " ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وإبن السبيل" ومن الطبيعي أن السبيل أي الطريق او الشارع لم يتزوج ولم ينجب. ​

*بنوة الزمان* : كما نقول عن شخص أنه إبن عشرين عاماً ، أو نقول نحن إبناء القرن الواحد والعشرين . ​

*بنـوة بالصفة* : كما نقول إبن العلم ، وإبن الوعظ ، وإبن الهلاك ، وإبن ابليس. ​
وكل البنوات السابقة وغيرها الكثير هي بنوات مجازية . أما بنوة الإبن للآب فهي بنوة حقيقية فريدة أكدها الكتاب المقدس مراراً وتكراراً *" الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب "* ( يو 1 : 18 ) وأوضح الكتاب أنها بنوة متصلة فالإبن في الآب ، والآب في الإبن لا يفترقان قط ، والروح القدس روح الآب والإبن معاً .

والأمر الغريب أنهـم يقبلون البنوات السابقة رغم أنها بنوات ليست جسدية ، وعندما نقول نحن أن المسيح إبن الله بحسبما علمنا الإنجيل يتهموننا بأننا كفرة ومشركين لأننا جعلنا لله ولداً وصاحبة ، ونحن أبرياء من كل هذه الاتهامات. 
ويقول البابا كيرلس السادس " إن أبوة الله للمسيح ليست كما يظن البعض بجهالة من قبيل أبوة الله لجميع البشر ، لأن آدم قد سُمى إبن الله ( لو 3 : 28 ) ونحن ندعو الله أبانا الذي في السموات (مت 6 : 9) ولكن ماأبعد الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله وبنوة الإنسـان لله ، تلك بنـوة طبيعية ، وهذه نسبية . تلك بنوة حقيقية ، وهذه بنوة مجازية. فالمسيح سُمى إبن الله للدلالة على أنه من طبيعة الله وجوهره، أما الإنسان فحاشا أن يكون إبناً لله بالطبيعة والجوهر ، وإنما بنوته بالفضل والإنعام كقول الكتاب *{ أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون بإسمه }* (يو 1 : 12) وإن كان السيد المسيح له المجد قد سمى نفسه بإبن الإنسان أو إبن البشر فهو من قبيل الإتضاع ، ولأنه لبس صورة الناس في تجسده المنيف ( في 2 : 6 ) .. فلنحذر ياأحبائي الضلالات ، ولا نخلط بين بنوة الناس عامة لله ، وبين بنوة المسيح الخاصة والوحيدة والفريدة لله ، فبنـوة المسيح تعني أن المسيح الذي ظهر في العالم هو بعينه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فقد قال له المجد *{ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب}* (يو 14 : 9) والآن ياأحبائي وإكليل إبتهاجي في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح ، مجدوا الله وسبحوه وانشدوا مع الملائكة قائلين *{المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة }* (لو 2 : 14) هللوا مع كل الخليقة لأن رب الأنام شاء أن يفتقد الإنسان بخلاصه فنزل من السماء وتمشى بيننا ، ولو كان ظهر لنا بلاهوته علناً لاحترقنا وفنينا إذ قال {الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش } (خر 23 : 20) لهذا فقد كلمنا في إبنه وأخفى لاهوته في جسم بشريته ، وعلمنا وسائط الخلاص وتمم بذاته فداءنا ، لينقلنا إلى ملكوته السمائي " ​

*ثانيا : اقنوم الإبن*​ 

*س 20 : هل تحدثنا قليلا عن اقنوم الإبن ؟*
*ج *: اقنوم الإبن هو اللوغوس ، واللوغوس في الأصل اليوناني يعني العقل المُعبّر عن ذاته .. هو عقل الله الناطق ، أو نطق الله العاقل .. هو العقل الأعظم خالق جميع العقول .. هو العقل الكائن في الذات الإلهية .. الله عقل لا نهائي ..
اقنوم الإبن هو اقنوم الحكمة الأزلي ، فكل حكمة هي مستمدة منه .. هو الكلمة الأزلي الذي قال عنه الإنجيل " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " ( يو 1 : 1 ) وفي الآية السابقة نجد ثلاثة إجابات لثلاثة أسئلة تعرفنا على اقنوم الإبن . ​


*س أ : متى كان الكلمة ؟* .. في البدء .. البدء الذي ليس قبله بدء .. البدء هنا يساوي الأزل ، وهو ليس كالبدء الذي ذكره موسى *" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " *( تك 1 : 1 ) لأن موسى قصد بدء الخليقة المادية أما البدء الذي ذكره يوحنا فهو يعني الأزل ، ولا يوجد أزلي غير الله .. إذاً فالكلمة هو الله الأزلي .
*س ب : وأين كان الكلمة ؟* كان الكلمة عند الله الآب ، أو نحو الله الآب ، أو في حضن الله الآب *"الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب "* ( يو 1 : 18 ) ولذلك لم يكف الإبن خلال فترة تجسده عن تأكيد كيانه في الله الآب . 
*س ج : من هو الكلمة ؟* هو الله " وكان الله الكلمة " ولذلك لم يقل الإنجيل "وكانت ( بالمؤنث ) الكلمة" لأنه لا يقصد الكلمة المنطوقة التي ينطق بها الله . إنما قصد اقنوم الكلمة .. اللوغوس .. *" الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل الخليقة . فانه خُلِق الكل .. الكل به وله قد خُلِق "* ( كو 1 : 15 ، 16 ) .
ورغم أن رجال العهد القديم لم يدركوا سر الثالوث القدوس ، وبالتالي لم يدركوا الإبن ، ولكن الكتاب لم يغفل الحديث عنه ، فقال داود النبي *" الرب (الآب) قال لي أنت إبني . أنا اليوم ولدتك .إسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثاً لك وأقاصي الأرض مُلكاً لك "* ( مز 2 : 7 ، 8 ) .
ومن الواضح أن المقصود باليوم هنا هو الأزل .. هو اليوم الذي لا قبله يوم ، لأنه لو كان يوماً عادياً لكان المولود عمره يوماً واحداً لا يستطيع أن يتكلم ولا يقدر أن يسأل الآب " إسألني " وهذا ما أدركه بولس الرسول واتخذه دليلاً على أزلية الإبن *"لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت إبني أنا اليوم ولدتك "* ( عب 1 : 5 ) وقال المرنم *" أرسل كلمته فشفاهم ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم "* ( مز 107 : 20 ) وتساءل الحكيم *" من صعـد إلى السموات ونزل . من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صرَّ المياه في ثوب. من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض . ما إسمه ؟ وما إسم إبنه إن عرفت ؟ "* (أم 30 : 4 ) . وتحدث الإبن في سفر أشعياء قائلاً *" منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه "* ( اش 48 : 16 ) .
واقنوم الإبن تصدر منه الأقوال والأفعال التي تظهر كينونته فهو :​


*يتكلـم :* *" منذ وجوده ( الآب ) أنـا هناك "* (اش 48 : 16 ) *" وكما قال لي الآب هكذا أتكلم "* ( يو 12 : 50 ) 
*يرى : " ولكني سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم "* ( يو 16 : 22 ) .
*يشهد :* *" أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي "* ( يو 8 : 18 )
*يخلق :* *" لما رسم اسس الأرض . كنت عنده صانعاً "* ( أم 8 : 29 ، 30) *" كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان "* ( يو 1 : 3 )
*يريد : " أيها الآب أريـد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينيظروا مجدي "* ( يو 17 : 24 )
*يحب : " كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا "* ( يو 15 : 9 )
*يصعد وينزل : " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء إبن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء "* ( يو 3 : 13 )
*يختار :* *" أليس اني أنا اخترتكم الإثنى عشر "* ( يو 6 : 70 )
*يُرسَل : **" ترنمي واخرجي يا بنت صهيون .. واسكن في وسطك فتعلمين ان ربَّ الجنود قد أرسلني إليك "* ( زك 2 : 10 ، 11 ) *" فالذي قدَّسه الآب وارسله إلى العالم أتقولون له أنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله"* ( يو 10 : 36 )
*يُرسِل: " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب"*( يو 15 : 26) ​

وعن اقنوم الإبن قال هرمس الحكيم مخاطباً الآب " لما كنت إلهاً وأباً لم تنل ذلك من كائن آخر ، ولم تحز وجودك الدائم من غيرك . وبعدك أعرف كائناً واحداً مثلك ، وكما هو معروف أنت ولدته ، وهو إبن لك ، وإله من إله ، وجوهر من جوهرك الذي يحمل دائماً صورتك غير الزائلة . وشبهك التام ليكون هو فيك وأنت فيه كمرآه ووجه جميل متحدين " 

*س21: لماذا دُعي الاقنوم الثاني بالإبن ؟*
*ج *: دُعي الاقنوم الثاني بالإبن للأسباب الآتية :​


لأن الإنجيل دعاه هكذا مراراً وتكرارا ً فورد إسم " إبن الله " في الأناجيل 40 مرة بخلاف ما ورد فيها متصلاً بضمير مثل " إبني " أو " إبنه " ودعي *" إبن العلي "* ( لو 1 : 32 ) 
ليعبر عن طبيعته التي هي نفس طبيعة الآب ، فكما أن إبن الطير هو طير ، وإبن الأسد هو أسد ، وإبن الإنسان هو إنسان ، فهكذا إبن الله هو الله . من ذات الجوهر، ومساوٍ له في كل شئ ، وهذا ما أدركه اليهود *" من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله "* ( يو 5 : 18 )
للدلالة على المحبة الكاملة بين الآب والإبن 
لأن الإبن صادر من الله مثل صدور الشعاع من الشمس ، وبما أننا ندعو الشئ الصـادر من شئ مولود منه ، هكذا دُعى الإبن المولود من الآب إبن الله.
لأن لفظة الإبن والآب من أسهل الألفاظ وأعمها وأقربها للفهم في كل مكان وزمان ، فإن الله من محبته يقدم لنا أعمق الأسرار الإلهية في أسهل وأبسط صورة نستطيع أن ندركها .​

ولا يظن أحد ياإخوتي أن الإبن دعي هكذا لولادته من العذراء مريم ، لأن هذه الولادة حدثت في زمن معين بينما الإبن دُعي هكذا لولادته من الآب قبل التجسد وقبل كل الدهور والدليل على هذا أن العهد القديم كما رأينا دعاه الإبن قبل التجسد وقبل ولادته من العذراء مريم في ملء الزمان ، فمنذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو الإبن. 

*س 22 : لماذا دُعى الاقنوم الثاني بالكلمة ؟*
*ج *: يجب أن نضع في أذهاننا دائماً أن المقصود بكلمة الله يختلف عن المقصود بكلمة الإنسان المنسكبة والمهرقة في الهواء ، و "كلمة الله " ليس مثل بقية كلمات الله التي نطق بها على لسان الأنبياء والرسل القديسين الداخلة في إطار الزمن . إنما المقصود بكلمة الله هو إبنه الذي هو من ذات الجوهـر الإلهي .. هو شخص فعَّال تام أبدي أزلي *" بكلمة الرب صُنعت السموات "* ( مز 33 : 6 ) *" أرسل كلمته فشفاهم"* ( مز 107 : 20 ) .
والكلمة في الأصل اليوناني لوغوس Logos ، وفي الأصل الانجليزي Logic أي المنطق وليس النطق Pronounce ، فالمقصود بالكلمة هنا نطـق الله العاقل أو العقل المنطوق به ، أو العقل الأعظم ، فهو شخص حقيقي ، ولذلك ترد بصيغة المذكر . 
ويقول فـم الذهب " الكلام الذي نطق به الأنبياء والملائكة هو من كلام الله ، لكن ولا كلمة واحدة من تلك الكلمات إله . إلاَّ أن كلمة الله الحقيقي ( يو 1 : 1 ) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في إقنوم بارز من أبيه بعينه خلواً من أي إنقسام عارض " وقال البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الله تام ليس بعادم كلمته ثابت قائم دائم ليس بزائل ولا بمبتدئ ولا فـانٍ لأن الله لم يكن قط بلا كلمة ولكن لم يزل له الكلمة متولداً منه. ليس مثل كلمتنا التي لا قوام لها المهراقة في الهواء ، ولكن كلمة ذو قوام حي تام ليس بمفترق منه ، ولكن ثابت أبداً فيه .. فهو وكلمته يملأ كل شئ ولا يسعه شئ "
وقال البابا أثناسيوس أيضاً " إبن حقيقي هو كلمته وحكمته وقوته ، وغير منفصل عنه . إذ ليس هناك جوهر آخر ، لئلا يكون هناك بدءان ، فإن الكلمة الذي هو من الجوهر الواحد لا ينحل ، وهو ليس مجرد صوت ظاهري ، بل هو كلمة جوهري وحكمة جوهري ، الذي هو الإبن الحقيقي .. هو إله من إله ، وحكمة من الحكيـم ، وكلمة من العاقل ، وإبن من الآب " (فقرة {1} من المقالة الرابعة)ويقول انسيمس بطريرك أورشليم " لأن الله الآب هو واحد ودائم الوجود ، فنطقه أيضاً واحد وحي ودائم الوجود وتام لكون الآب هو تام أيضاً .. في الله حكمة واحدة تامـة وقائمـة بذاتها ، حية مساوية له في الأزلية ، وهي كلمته وإبنه الوحيد " 
*ودعي الاقنوم الثاني بكلمة الله للأسباب الآتية :*​


لأن الإنجيل دعـاه هكـذا *" في البـدء كان الكلمــة والكلمة كــان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله "* (يو 1 : 1 ). 


كلمة الإنسان تعلن أفكار الإنسان وأسرار العقل ، والكلمة تجسد الفكر الغير منظور ، وتعلن شخصية المتكلم حتى جاء المثل الشهير " تكلم لكيما أراك " فمن كلام المتكلم تتحدد شخصيته ، وهكذا عندما تجسد الاقنوم الثاني أعلن لنا أسرار الله ( يو 1 : 18 ) فكلمة الله هو الذي أظهر لنا معرفة الآب *" ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاَّ الإبن ومن أراد الإبن أن يُعلن له " *( مت 11 : 27 ) ويقول البابا الكسندروس " أن كلمة الله هو صورة الله غير المنظور ولذلك فهو الذي يظهره ويعلنه " ​
كلمة الإنسان تعلن قوة وسلطة المتكلم هكذا عندما تجسد الاقنوم الثاني أعلن لنا شخصية الآب ، فعندما حمل أثقالنا وأمراضنا رأينا حنان الله ، وعندما أشبع الجموع رأينا بركة الله ، وعندما أسكت الرياح والأمواج وأقام الأموات وغفر الخطايا رأينا سلطان الله ، وعندما مات عنا وقام وأقامنا معه رأينا محبة الله، وكلما نظرنا إلى الرب يسوع نرى فيه صورة الآب .​
لأن الله بعـد أن كلمنا في العهد القديم بواسطة الأنبياء كلمنا في العهد الجديد بإبنه *" الله بعدما كلَّم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في إبنه " *( عب 1 : 1 ، 2 )​
كما أن الكلمة تُولد من العقل بدون زواج ولا مجامعة ولا ألم هكذا ولادة الإبن الكلمة من الله الآب هي ولادة روحية بدون إنفصال ، وقال ديونسيوس الصليبي " أن الإبن سُمي كلمة لأنه مولود من الآب كما أن كلمتنا العقلية يلدها عقلنا الذي هو روحي محض ، وأيضاً لأن الإبن باعتباره إبناً وحيد لله غير قابل للآلام والولادة الزمنية . ثم كما أنه بوجود العقل توجد فينا الكلمة لأن العقل إذ لم يدرك ويعقل لا يكون عقلاً . كذلك منذ وجود الآب ( من الأزل) وُجِد الإبن ( من الأزل أيضاً ) أي الكلمة بحيث لا يمكنك أن تدل على زمن أو تتصوره من دون أن يكون الإبن الكلمة "ويقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " فالذهن ( العقل ) البشري يلد وينطق كلاماً خارجاً منه ويختار ما يناسبه ، ومسيرة الكلام من أعماق الإنسان إلى لسانه تقدم لنا شرحاً للميلاد الجوهري ( للإبن من الآب).. الذهن دائماً هو أصل الكلام ووالده ، والكلام بدوره هو ثمرة ونتاج الذهن ، والذهن لا يكون أبداً بدون كلام، وحينما يلد كلاماً ، فان هذا الكلام يحمل طبيعة الذهن الذي ولده وشكله دون أن ينقصه شئ .. فكيف نستطيع أن نتصور لحظة ، وجود ذهن بدون كلمة أو كلمة بدون ذهن .. إن خروج الكلام من الذهن وولادته منه تحدث بدون ألم وأن المولود لا ينفصل عنه ، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الكلام يظل في الذهن الذي ولده ويكون واحداً معه .. إن الذهن يمتلك مـع الأفكـار شركة طبيعية واحدة ووجود واحد ، بدون وسيط بينهما "

ويقول أوريجانوس " كما تخرج الكلمة من العقل دون تمزق العقل أو تحسب الكلمة منفصلة أو منقسمة من طبيعة العقل ، هكذا وعلى هذا النمط ينبغي أن ندرك علاقة الإبن بالآب الذي هو صورته . وإنه لمن الخطورة وعدم التقوى وبسبب ضعف فهمنا أن نجرد الله من إبنه الوحيد في زمن ما وهو الكلمة الأزلي مع الله أي حكمته التي هو موضع مسرته ، وكأنما بذلك نقول أن الله لم يكن دائماً في مسرته " 
​
كما أن الكلمة هي أداة الإتصال بين المتكلم والمُخاطَب هكذا الرب يسوع هو أداة الإتصال بين الله المتكلم والإنسان المُخاطَب ، والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والإنسان، وكما أن الكلمة لها طبيعة المتكلم هكذا الرب يسوع له طبيعة الله *"الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " *( عب 1 : 3 ) وكما أن الكلمة ترقى بالمُخاطَب هكذا الرب يسوع جاء إلى عالمنا ليرفع من شأننا فتكون لنا حياة ويكون لنا أفضل . 
ويجب أن نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس لم يطلق على أي إنسان أنه كلمة الله ، ولا على موسى النبي الذي كان يتكلم الله معه فماً للأذن ، فدعى " كليم الله " ولم يدعوه كلمة الله . فكلمة الله الوحيد هو الإبن الوحيد .

*س23: ما هي نظرة بعض المفسرين والمفكرين المسلمين لاقنوم الكلمة ؟*​


قال إبن العربي عن اقنوم الكلمة " إن كلمة الله هو اللاهوت أي الله متجلياً .. لأنها عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها " ( نصوص الحكم جـ 1 ص 35 ) وقال أيضاً إن الله خلق بواسطة كلمته " إن الله لم يخلق إبتداء بل بواسطة ، وهذه الواسطة هي الكلمة " 



قـال أبـو الفضل القوشي تعليقاً علـى تجسد الإبن " ويمكن أن يكون المراد أن اللاهوت ظهر في الناسـوت ، وهذا لا يستلـزم الكفـر ، وانه لا إله إلاَّ الله " ( هامش على تفسير البيضاوي جـ 2 )​
3- قـال الإمام أحمـد بـن حائط إمام فرقـة الحائطيـة عـن تجسد الإبن " المسيـح تــزرع بالجسد الجسمانـي وهــو الكلمــة القديمــة كمـا قالـت النصــارى " ( الملل والأهـواء والنحل جـ 1 : 77 ). والأمر العجيب أن البعض يخلط الأوراق فكتب بعض الأشخاص يخلط بين اقنوم الكلمة وأي كلمة تفوه بها الله فيقول " حقاً أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله ، قد خُلِق عليه السلام بكلمة من الله ، ولكن ما هي الصلة بين الله وكلمته ؟ ما هي العلاقة بين المتكلم وكلمته ؟ هل الكلمـة هي ذات المتكلـم .. أم إنهـا شئ والمتكلم شئ آخر .. ؟ .. إنها شئ والمتكلم شئ آخر. إنها كيان منفصل عن المتكلم ، وشتان بين المتكلم والكلمة أو الكلمات التي تصدر منه .. وإذا سايرنا منطق أصحاب الثالوث في قولهم بأن السيد المسيح كلمة الله هو الله ، فهل السيد المسيح هو الكلمة الوحيدة لله ؟ ألم ينطق الله بكلمة أو كلمات أخرى قبل وجود السيد المسيح ؟ وهل توقف الله عن النطق والكلام بعد خلق السيد المسيح ؟ ألم يخلق آدم قبل المسيح بكلمة منه أيضاً كما خلق المسيح ؟ ألم يخلق السموات والأرض والكون بكل ما فيه بكلمة منه كذلك ؟ أليس لله كلمات لا تحصى ولا تنفذ ؟ أم أنه سبحانه نطق بكلمة واحدة ثم حُرِم النطق بعد ذلك ؟ ياله من منطق عجيب ‍!! ونحن نقول لهذا الكاتب وأمثاله لماذا تتغافل وتتناسى أن السيد المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي دعاه القرآن بكلمة الله ؟ فلو كان السيد المسيح دُعي هكذا لأنه خُلق مثل آدم وبقية المخلوقات بكلمة من الله ... فلماذا لم يدعو القرآن آدم بكلمة الله؟ ولماذا لم يدعو أحد الجبال والمحيطات أو الشمس أو القمر بكلمة الله ؟ لماذا دعى فقط السيد المسيح بكلمة الله ؟ ! لأنه قصد أن السيد المسيح هو اقنوم الكلمة.. أنه قصد شخصاً وليس كلمة من الكلمات ، والدليل على هذا أن القرآن دعى الكلمة بالمذكر فقال "إسمه" ولم يقل " إسمها " بالمؤنث كما هو واضح من النص القرآني " إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه المسيح عيسى بن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقرَّبين " ( آل عمران 45 ) فلو كان قصده أي كلمة لقال " إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمها " وقد أكد هذا المعنى في موضع آخر " إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم " (النساء 171 ) وبقوله " ألقاها" يفيد أنه الكلمة كان قائماً من قبل التجسد وليس مخلوقاً مستحدثاً ، وفسر الإمام أبو السعود النص القائل " إن الله يبشرك (يازكريا) بيحيى .. مصدقاً بكلمة من الله " فقال " مصدقاً بكلمة الله أي بعيسى عليه السلام " إذ قيل أن أول من آمن به وصدق بأنه كلمة الله وروح منه ، وقال المسدى : لقيت أم يحيى أم عيسى فقالت يامريم أشعرت بحبلي . فقالت مريم وأنا أيضاً حبلى ، قالت ( أم يحيى ) إني وجدت ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك فذلك قوله تعالى (مصدقاً بكلمة من الله ) ( تفسير أبي السعود محمد بن محمد العمادي ص 33 ) .. ومن يليق به السجود إلاَّ الله وحده ؟ ! 

*س 24 : هل السيد المسيح هو إبن الله أم أنه الله ؟*
*ج *: السيد المسيح هو إبن الله ، وهو الله أيضاً .. كيف ؟ 
من جهة الجوهر الإلهي هو الله لأنه فيه حلَّ كل ملء اللاهوت ، ومن جهة الاقنومية هو إبن الله .. إذا نظرنا للرب يسوع من حيث الجوهر فهو الله ، وإذا نظرنا إليه من حيث الاقنومية فهو إبن الله ، ومثال على هذا لو أن عقل مينا يتمتع بامكانات كبيرة ، فإننا نستطيع أن نقول بالإجمال أن مينا رجل جبار ، ونستطيع أن نقول بالتفصيل أن عقل مينا جبار ، وليس هناك فرق بين مينا وعقله ..​



*تذكر* 
+ اقنوم الآب هو خاصية الكينونة في الله. 
+ اقنوم الآب هو شخص في الثالوث القدوس بدون انفصال عن الابن والروح القدس 
+ اقنوم الآب لأنه شخص فهو يسمع ويستجيب ، ويتكلم ، ويدعو ، ويشهد ، ويختار ، ويحب ، ويُرسل ... إلخ .
+ دُعي الاقنوم الأول بالآب كقول الإنجيل لأنه أصل الوجود (1كو 8 : 6) فهو أب كل الخليقة ، وللتعبير عن الحب غير المتناهي بينه وبين الابن، وأيضاً للتعبير عن المساواة بينه وبن الابن . 
+ الآب هو آب قبل كل الخليقة ، لأنه والد الابن منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.
+ ولادة الابن من الآب ليست ولادة حسيَّة ماديَّة جسديَّة مثل ولادة الإنسان، وليست لها سابق ومسبوق ، ولم تتم في زمن معين وانتهت ، بل هي مستمرة في كل لحظة بدون انفصال بين الآب والابن ، وهي بنوة فريدة طبيعية ، والابن هو الوحيد الجنس " مونوجينيس " .
+ هناك بنوات كثيرة مثل البنوة بالخلقة ، أو التبني ، أو الإيمان ، أو البنوة للمكان أو الزمان أو الصفة ، وجميعها بنوات مجازية . أما بنوة الابن من الآب فهي بنوة طبيعية حقيقية ، فالابن من ذات جوهر الآب.
+ اقنوم الابن هو اللوغوس .. هو عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل .. كائن منذ الأزل عند الله لأنه هو الله ( يو 1 : 1 ) . 
+ اقنوم الابن شخصي غير منفصل عن الآب والروح القدس فهو يتكلم ، ويرى ، ويشهد ، ويخلق ، ويريد ، ويحب أو يصعد وينزل ، ويختار ، ويُرسَل ، ويُرسِل .. إلخ . 
+ دُعي الاقنوم الثاني بالابن كما دعاه الإنجيل للدلالة على المحبة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب ، وانه من نفس طبيعته ، ولأن ألفاظ الآب والابن من أسهل الألفاظ البشرية وأعمَّها .
+ دُعي الاقنوم الثاني بالكلمة كما دعاه الإنجيل ، لأنه كلمة الإنسان تعلن أفكار الإنسان ، وهكذا الابن أعلن لنا أسرار الآب ، والكلمة تحمل قوة وسلطان المتكلم وهكذا كان للابن المتجسد السلطان الإلهي ، والكلمة تُولَد من العقل مثلما يُولَد الابن من الآب . 
+ الشخص الوحيد الذي دعاه القرآن بكلمة الله هو السيد المسيح ، وقال بعض المفسرين أن اقنوم الكلمة هو الله متجلياً . 
+ السيد المسيح هو الله من جهة الجوهر ، وهو ابن الله من جهة الاقنومية.​


فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​















​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

*اقنوم الروح القدس

**س:هل تحدثنا قليلاً عن اقنوم الروح القدس ؟
ج *: الله هو الحياة .. كله حياة لا موت فيه .. الله حي بروحه القدوس الكائن في الآب والناطق بالإبن والحي بخاصيته .. الروح القدس ينبعث أو ينبثق من الآب إنبثاقاً مستمراً منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد بغير توقف مثل إنبثاق الحرارة من النار، ومن الطبيعي أنه لا توجد حرارة بدون نار ، ولا نار بدون حرارة ، وقال الرب يسوع *" روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق "* ( يو 15 : 26 ) والفعل ينبثق في الحاضر المستمر ، ولم يكن فعلاً قد تم في الماضي وانتهى . 
ولا يتصوَّر أحد أن إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب يضعه في رتبة المخلوقات .. كلا، لأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وهو لا ينفصل عنه قط ، ويقول القديس باسيليوس " فلا تفهمن من إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب أن ذلك كصدور شئ خارجي مخلوق!! .. فإذا قلنا أن الروح القدس مخلوق ، فقد قلنا أن حياته " سبحانه " مخلوقة ، فلا يكون له حينئذ حياة في ذاته ويصبح حينئذ غير حي ، وبذلك نكون قد كفرنا به ، ومن كفر به وجبت عليه اللعنة " وفي الأصل اليوناني عندما يرد إسم الروح القدس (معرف بالألف واللام ) يكون المقصود به اقنوم الروح القدس ، وعندما يرد بدون أداة تعريف (روح قدس) يكون المقصود به مواهب الروح القدس .


​
*س 26 : هل الروح القدس له الألقاب الإلهية ؟* 
*نعم ، ومن هذه الألقاب التي أُطلقت على الروح وهي لا تطلق إلاَّ على الله ما يلي :* ​
*الله* : *" فقال بطرس ياحنانيا لماذا ملآ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس .. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله "* ( أع 5 : 3 ، 4 ) ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " وعندما يُعطى لنا الروح القدس كقول المخلص إقبلوا الروح القدس ( يو 20 : 22 ) يصبح الله فينا ، بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا أنه قد أعطانا من روحه ( 1 يو 4 : 12 ، 13 ) ​
*روح الله* : دعى الكتاب المقدس الروح القدس بروح الله *" وكانت الأرض خرب**ـ**ة وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف عل**ـ**ى وجه المياه "* ( تك 1 : 2) والمقصود بروح الله هو الروح القدس.. *" أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم "* ( 1 كو 3 : 16 ) ودُعي روح الله الحي *" أنتم رسالتنا مكتوبة في قلوبنا .. مكتوبة لا بحبر بل بروح الله الحي "* ( 2 كو 3 : 2 ، 3 ) ودُعى أيضاً روح قدسه فقال أشعياء النبي *" لكنهم تمردوا وأحزنوا روح قدسه "* ( اش 63 : 10 ) ودعى لذلك روح الله القدوس فيوصينا الإنجيل *" ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس **"** .. وروح الله هو الذي يقودنا للملكوت "لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم إبناء الله "* (رو 8 : 14) وما أجمل قول القديس باسيليوس عن الروح القدس أنه " جوهر إلهي عاقل لا حدود لمقدرته . لا نهاية لعظمته .. فوق الإحساس الزمني وغير خاضع للدهور .. واجب الخيرات الخصوصية ..كل الخليقة تتجه نحوه في عوز وفقر شديد .. هو .. الساكب الحياة على العالم .. حضرته كلية في الزمان والمكان فلا وجود لشئ إلاَّ به .. مصـدر التقديس والنـور الذي لا يُدرك إلاَّ بحاسـة العقـل الروحي .. في جوهــــره بسيط . في طاقته متعدد ويتنوع .. موجود بكله وتمامه في كل واحد دون أن يُفقد كلّيته كشعاع النور الذي يوصل لك الشمس في رفق وتلطف وكأنما هي مشرقة لك وحدك مع أنها مشرقة على الدنيا كلها .. الكل يتعزى به كقدر طاقته لا كقدر طاقة الروح في ذاته ..هو القوة التي تقيم الحياة "*الرب وروح الرب* : *" وأما الرب فهـو الروح وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية"* ( 2 كو 3 : 17) وهو الروح المحييّ ( حز 37 : 1 – 14 )
​
*روح الآب* : *" لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم "* (مت 10 : 20 ) ويقول القديس ديديموس الذي دعته الكنيسة بلاهوتي الروح القدس " كل من يتصل بالروح القدس ففي نفس اللحظة هو يتقابل مع الآب والإبن ، وكل من يشترك في مجد الآب فإن هذا المجد في الواقع هو ممنوح له من الإبن بالروح القدس " 
​

*روح الإبن* : *" ثم بما أنكم إبناء أرسل الله روح إبنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب "* (غل 4 : 6 ) *" إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له "* ( رو 8 : 9 ) وقـال الأنبـا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونين في القرن العاشر الميلادي " روح الآب هو روح الإبن ، وعلمنا ذلك من قول ربنا يسوع لتلاميذه : أمضوا وتلمذوا كل الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، ولم يقل الروحين القدوسين . بل قال والروح القدس . حقق أن الآب والإبن ليس لهما روحان ليكونا مختلفين كإختلاف الآب والإبن المخلوقين (من البشر) بل لهما روح واحد ، وهو الروح القدس، وهو روح الآب ، وهو روح الإبن ، وهو حياة للآب وهو حياة للإبن "​
*روح الحق *: *" ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي "* ( يو 15 : 26 ) *" وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق "* ( يو 16 : 13 ) والإبن هو الحق ( يو 8 : 32 ) والروح القدس هو روح الحق روح الإبن، ويقول القديس امبروسيوس " الروح يدعى الحق مثل الإبن كما هو مكتوب في رسالة يوحنا الرسول *"والروح هو الحق "* ( 1 يو 5 : 6 ) وهو لا يُدعى فقط روح الحق بل الحق نفسه تماماً مثل الإبن يُدعى الحق كما قال هو *" أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة "* (يو 14 : 6 ) 
​

*روح الحكمة والفهم والمشورة والقوة والمعرفة والصلاح* : ففي نبؤة أشعياء يصف الروح القدس بسبعة أوصاف *" ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله . ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب "* ( اش 11 : 1 ، 2 ) وقال المرنم *" روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستوية "* (مز 143 : 10) 
​

*الباراكليت *: وكلمة باراكليت تتكون من مقطعين هما " بارا " وتعني الملازمة ، و "كليتوس" وتعني الدعوة للمعونة ، فكلمة باراكليت تعني أولاً الشفيع أو المحامي ، وفي الفرنسية أفوكات *" الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بآنـَّات لا يُنطق بها "* ( رو 8 : 26 ) وثانياً تعني باراكليت المعزي والمريح *" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزّياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد " *( يو 14 : 16 ) ويعلق القديس امبروسيوس على دعوة كل من الآب والإبن والروح القدس بالمعزي فيقول "وهذا يعلمنا أنه لا يوجد إنقسام بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس الباراكليت لأن للكل إسماً واحداً هو إسم الله . ويمكننا أن نلاحظ أنه لنفس السبب دعى الإبن " الباراكليت " مثل الروح القدس ، وعن هذا قال الرب يسوع نفسه في الإنجيل ( يو 14 : 16 ) وقال "* معزياً آخر" *لئلا نفهم أن الروح القدس هو الإبن ، لأن وحدانية الآب والإبن والروح القدس ليست في الاقنوم – حسب فوضى سابليوس – بل في الإسم أي في الجوهر الإلهي ، وهكذا الإبـن باراكليت والروح القـدس باراكليت آخر .. واحد هو الإبن والروح القدس . واحد هو إسم الثالوث ، وواحد هو حضوره غير المنقسم " ​
*الروح الناري* : قال الكتاب *" إلهنا نار أكلة "* ( عب 12 : 29 ) وظهر في العليقة وتكلم من داخل النار ، ويقول القديس امبروسيوس " قوة اللاهوت تظهر تحت ثلاث مظاهر هي النور والنار والقداسة ، ومن طبيعة اللاهوت أن يقدس وان يعطي استنارة وهي صفة النور والنار معاً، والظهور الإلهي يتم دائماً بشكل نار *" إلهنا نار آكلة "* كما أعلن موسى (تث 4 : 24) وهو الذي رأى النار مشتعلة في العليقة ، وسمع الرب يتكلم من وسط اللهيب قائلاً *" أنا الرب إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب "* ( خر 3 : 15 ) وكان الصوت يأتي من النار المحيطة بالعليقة دون أن تحترق العليقة رغم أنها كانت مشتعلة ، وبهذا السر أعلن لنا الرب أنه جاء لكي يسكب النور والنار على أشـواك الجسـد ، وأنـه لـم يحـرق الخطــاة بل ينير الخطاة ، وانه ســوف يعمــد بالروح القدس ونار ( مت 3 : 11 ) فيعطينا النعمة ويحرق خطايانا فقط " 
​

*المسحة والختم* : *" ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله الذي ختمنا أيضاً وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا "* ( 2 كو 1 : 21 ، 22) *" الذي فيه أيضاً إذا آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الوعد القدوس "* ( أف 1 : 13 ) وفي رد البابا أثناسيوس على جماعة المتقلبين الذين أنكروا الوهية الروح القدس يقول " وإن كان الروح القدس هو المسحة والختم به يمسح الكلمة ويختم كل الأشياء ، فأي شبه أو علاقة يمكن أن تكون بين المسحة والختم وبين الأشياء التي تُمسح وتختم ؟ ..فالختم لا يمكن أن يكون ضمن الأشياء التي تختم ، والمسحة لا يمكن أن تكون ضمن الأشياء التي تُمسح " (سيرابيون 1 : 23 ) ​
قال أنبا مقار الكبير " النفس التي لا يكون مطبوعاً عليها صورة الروح القدس السمائي بالنور الذي لا يوصف فإنها لا تليق بالأمجاد السماوية ، لأن الذي دُعى إلى الوليمة وليس عليه لباس العرس طُرد خارجاً لأنه لم يكن حاملاً للصورة السمائية لأن هذه هي علامة الرب وختمه المختوم في النفس . أي الروح القدس بنوره غير الموصوف " (العظة 30ص 232 ). 


*س 27 : هل الروح القدس له الصفات الإلهية ؟* 
نعم لقد وصف الكتاب المقدس الروح القدس بصفات لا يُوصف بها إلاَّ الله ، ومن هذه الصفات ما يلي : ​
*السرمدية* : الروح القدس هو روح الآب والإبن ، وبما أن الآب والإبن أزليان إذاً لا بد أن روحهما القدوس أزلياً *" فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب"* (عب 9 : 14 ) *" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد "* ( يو 14 : 16 ) ويقول الأنبا أنطونيوس " إعلموا ياأولادي الأحباء بالرب أن الروح القدس أزلي سرمدي يفوح رائحة ذكية حلوة لا توصف بلسان كما قيل – من هم الذين عرفوا لذة الروح وحلاوته إلاَّ الذين استحقوا أن يحل فيهم؟! ​
*المساواة مع الآب والإبن* : *" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد"* ( يو 14 : 16 ) ، ( مت 28 : 19 ) ، ويقول القديس امبروسيوس " من ذا يتجاسر وينكر أن للاقانيم الثلاثة إسماً واحداً ، خصوصاً إن وحدتهم في كل ما يفعلونه واضحة ؟ ولماذا أحتاج لتأكيد أن لهم إسماً واحداً والأمر واضح من شهادة الصوت الإلهي الذي يخبرنــــا بكل وضوح أن للآب والإبن والروح القدس إسماً واحداً ؟ لأنه مكتوب *" أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس "* ( مت 28 : 19 ) بإسم وليس بإسماء ، والإسم الواحد يعني أن الجوهر الإلهي واحد والقوة الإلهية واحدة " . 
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم " أن نفس سلطة الآب هي نفس سلطة الروح لأن الرسول بولس يقول عن الآب *{ لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل }* ( 1 كو 12 : 6 ) وهذا هو نفس الكلام عن الروح القدس *{ هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قإسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء }* ( 1 كو 2 : 11 ) وهنا نرى بكل وضوح كمال سلطة وقوة الروح ، لأنه طالما أن الجوهر الإلهي واحد فمن يتجاسر ويشك في أن السلطة واحدة ، ولأن الاقانيم متساوية فقوتهم وسلطانهم واحد " 
وقال البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " وإن كانت توجد في الثالوث القدوس هذه المساواة وهذا الاتحاد فمن الذي يستطيع أن يفصل الإبن عن الآب ، أو يفصل الروح القدس عن الإبن أو عن الآب نفسه ؟ من ذا الذي تبلغ به درجة الجسارة إلى حد أن يقول أن الثالوث غير متماثل في ذاته ومتعدد الطبيعة ، أو أن جوهر الإبـن غريب عـن الآب ، أو أن الـروح القدس غريب عن الإبن" ( سيرابيون 1 : 20 )
ويقطع البابا أثناسيوس حرماً على كل من يميز بين الاقانيم ويدعي أن اقنوماً أعظم من الآخر فيقول " هكذا نقر ونعترف أن الإبن والروح القدس مساويان للآب ، وكل من لا يؤمن ولا يقر أنهم ( الاقانيم الثلاثة ) جوهر واحد وطبع واحد بالقول والفعل فليكن محروماً".
ويقول القديس كيرلس عمود الدين " علمنا آباؤنا القديسين أن نؤمن بإله واحد ضابط الكل وهو بلا ابتداء وليس له إنقضاء . آب واحد كامل في اقنومه ، وإبن واحد كامل في اقنومه ، وروح قدس كامل في اقنومه وصورته ، وليس هؤلاء مثل درجات مملكة بل جوهر واحد . سلطان واحد. مسرة واحدة . إرادة واحدة . ربوبية واحدة " ​
*القداســة* : *" لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه منه "* (مز 51 : 11) *"ولاتحزنوا روح الله القدوس "* ( اف 4 : 30 ) والروح القدوس هو روح القداسة *"**وتعيَّن إبن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة *" ( رو 1 : 4 ) فالروح القدس هو الله الكلي القداسة الذي يحرق خطايانا ويقدسنا وينير لنا طريق الملكوت ، ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عن عمل الروح القدس في النفس أنه " تطهير للنفس .. وتغيير داخلي .. وعبور من حالة الموت والفساد إلى الحياة وعدم الفساد .. وانتقال من الرذيلة إلى الفضيلة .. ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .. هو مصالحة الإنسان مع الله .. وارتقاء الإنسان إلى حالة تفوق طبيعتة .. وبالإجمال هو ولادة جديدة وخلقة جديدة .. أي صلاح وتقويم لطبيعتنا الساقطة بحيث تستعيد حالتها الأولى التي خُلــق بهــا الإنسـان الأول " 
*القدرة على كل شئ* : قال الملاك لزكريا النبي *" هذه كلمة الرب إلى زربابل قائلاً لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود "* ( زك 4 : 6 ) *وقال ميخا النبي " لكنني أنا ملآن قوة روح الرب "* ( مي 3 : 18 ) وقال الرب يسـوع لتلاميـذه *" لكنـكم ستنالـون قــوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم"* ( أع 1 : 8 ) ويقـول معلمنـا بولس *" بقـوة آيـات وعجائب بقوة روح الله "* ( رو 15 : 19) وقال أيضاً *" لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبَّة والنصح " *( 2 تي 1 : 7 ) ويقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب "بالروح القدس تحرَّرنا من العبودية ودعينا إلى حرية أولاد الله بعمل الروح في التبني بل من خلاله أُعيدت خلقتنا وخلعنا كل أغلال خطايانا . بالروح القدس نرى جوقة الكهنة في خدمتنا ( عمل الروح القدس في سـر الكهنوت) وبـه ننـال معونة فـي مدارس المعلمين ( عمل الروح القدس في التعليم ) ومنه تأتي مواهب الإعلانات وعطايا الشفاء وكل المواهب الأخرى التي تغني الكنيسة " *الفاحص كل شئ *: قال الرب يسوع عن الروح القدس *" أما المعزّي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب بإسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " *( يو 14 : 26 ) وقال معلمنا بولس الرسول *" لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلاَّ روح الإنسان الذي فيه. هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلاَّ روح الله "* ( 1 كو 2 : 11 ) ويعلق على هذا القديس يوحنا فم الذهب قائلاً "في هذه الكلمات نرى تعليماً كاملاً بسيطاً لأن كل ما يشغل عقل أي إنسان لا يعرفه أحد آخر سواه وحده ، وهكذا كل ما في عقل الله لا يعرفه أحد سوى الله ، وبهـذا التشبيه الكامـل الصحيح الذي استعمله الرسول يتضح أنه أراد أن يقول لنا : لا يوجد إنسان لا يعرف ما في عقلـه . هكـذا الله فإن الروح القدس يعــرف كل الأمور التي تخص الله ، وبهذا الوضوح الشديد أكد لنا الرسول أن الروح القدس من ذات جوهر الله " ​
*الحضور في كل مكان وزمان* : قال الكتاب *" وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه "* ( تك 1 : 2 ) وقال المرنم *" أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب . إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك . وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت . إن أخذت جناحي الصبح وسكنت في أقاصي البحر فهناك أيضاً تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك "* (مز 139 : 7 – 10 ) ويعلق القديس أكليمنضس الروماني قائلاً "بهذا نحتمي بروحه من الدينونة القادمة لأنه أين يهرب كل منا من يده القادرة ؟ أي عالم يمكنه أن يختفي هارباً من وجه الله ؟ ! .. أين يمكن الإنسان أن يهرب ممن يحتضن كل شئ" ويقول أشعياء النبي *" من قاس روح الرب ومن مشيره يعلمه" *(أش 40 : 13 ) ويقول الرب يسوع عن الروح القدس *" لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم "* ( يو 14 : 17 ) ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول *" أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم "* ( 1 كو 3 : 16 ) .​
*معطي الحياة* : *" روح القدير صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني "* ( أي 33 : 4 ) وفي رؤيا حزقيال يقول الله *" أجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون وأجعلكم في أرضكم فتعلمون أني أنا الرب تكلمت وافعل يقول الرب "* ( حز 37 : 14 ) والروح القدس هو الذي أقام الرب يسوع من الموت *" وإن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيُحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم "* ( رو 8 : 11 ) . 
ويقول القديس أبو مقار " كما أن الجسد بدون النفس يكون ميتاً ولا قدرة له على عمل أي شئه . كذلك النفس بدون الروح القدس تكون ميتة بالنسبة لملكوت الله ولا قدرة لها على فعل أي عمل من أعمال الله .. وكما أن حياة الجسد في هذه الدنيا هي النفس . كذلك النفس في الأبدية حياتها روح الله ، ولهذا يجب على كل طالب الإيمان أن يلتمس نوال الروح القدس لأنه حياة النفس ، وقد جاء الرب خصيصاً ليمنحنا روحه القدوس الذي هو النور *{والحياة كانت نور الناس }* (يو 1 : 4 ) فالذي لا ينال في هذا العالم نور الروح الإلهي فانه لا يعاين النور وقت خروجه عن الجسد ولا يدخل ملكوت الله " (1)​
*العالم بكل شئ* : *" لأن الروح يفحص كلَّ شئ حتى أعماق الله "* ( 1 كو 2 : 10 ) ويقول الرب يسوع *" وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق "* (يو 16 : 13 ) ومعرفة الروح القدس ليست مكتسبة ومستمرة من الغير لكنها معرفة ذاتية .
​

*غافر الخطايا* : *" لكن اغتسلتم بـل تقدَّستم بل تبرَّرتم بإسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا "* ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) والروح القدس هو الذي يحرك النفس للتوبة، وهو الذي يغفر خطاياها من خلال سر التوبة والاعتراف .
​

*المعبــود *: *" الله روح والذين يسجدون له .. " *( يو 4 : 24 ) ​

​*س 28 : هل الروح القدس له الأعمال الإلهية والإكرام الإلهي ؟*​
*عمل الروح القدس في الخلقة* : الآب خلق كل شئ بكلمته ( يو 1 : 3 ) وبعث الحياة بروحه القدوس *" بكلمة الرب ( الإبن ) صُنعِت السموات ونسمه فيه ( روحه القدوس ) كل جنودها *( مز 33 : 6 ) ويقول الكتاب *" إنه ما دامت نسمتي فىَّ ونفخة الله في أنفي "* ( أي 27 : 4 ) ويقول المرنم *"تحجب وجهك فترتاع . تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابها تعود . ترسل روحك فتُخلَق وتجدّد وجه الأرض " *(مز 104 : 29 ، 30 ) ويرد القديس أثناسيوس على جماعة المتقلبين الذين أنكروا الوهية الإبن ثم عادوا واعترفوا بالإبن وأنكروا الوهية الروح القدس فيقول " وإن كان الآب بالكلمة وفي الروح القدس يخلق كل الأشياء ويجدّدها ، فأي شبه أو قرابة بين الخالق والمخلوق ؟ كيف يكون مخلوقاً ذاك الذي فيه تُخلَق كل الأشياء ؟ إن مثل هذه الأقوال الشريرة تؤدي إلى التجديف على الإبن ، حتى إن من يقولون أن الروح القدس مخلوق يقولون أيضاً أن الكلمة مخلوق . ذاك الذي به تُخلَق كل الأشياء " ​
*عمل الروح القدس في الأنبياء* : الروح القدس هو الذي أعطى النبوة للأنبياء، ولذلك يقول موسى النبـي *" ياليت كلَّ شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذ جعل الرب روحه عليهم "* ( عد 11 : 29) ويقول داود النبي *" روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني "* ( 2 صم 23 : 2 ) وفي يوم الخمسين تحققت نبؤة يوئيل النبي (يؤ 2 : 28 ) فقال بطرس الرسول *" بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي . يقول الله ويكون في تلك الأيام الأخيرة إني أسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاماً . وعلى عبيده وامائي اسكب من روحي في تلك الأيام فيتنبأون "* (أع 2 : 1 – 18 ) وزكريا الكاهن أبو يوحنا المعمدان إمتلأ من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً : (لو 1 : 67) وسمعان الشيخ *" كان قد أوحى إليه بالروح القدس .. فآتى بالروح إلى الهيكل "* ( لو 2 : 26 ، 27 ) والروح القدس هو الناطق بكل نبؤة *" لأنه لم تأت نبؤة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلَّم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس "* ( 2 بط 1 : 21 ) والكنيسة تعلمنا أن الروح القدس هو الناطق في الأنبياء " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الناطق في الأنبياء " (قانون الإيمان ). 
وأيضاً عمل الروح القدس في العهد القديم في القضاة فمنحهم القوة لتخليص شعب الله *"فكان عليه ( على عثنيئيل ) روح الرب "*( قض 3 : 10) *" فكان روح الرب على يفتاح "*( قض 11 : 29 ) وشمشون حلَّ عليه روح الرب" (قض14 : 5 ) وكذلك عمل الروح القدس في الملوك منذ مسحهم *"فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحهُ في وسط أخوته.وحلَّ روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعداً**"* (1صم 16 : 13 ) ولكن حلول الروح القدس في العهد القديم كان حلولاً مؤقتاً ، أما في العهد الجديد فانه يسكن فينا ، فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " ولذلك لم يكن الآباء والأنبياء في العهد القديم قد قبلوا الروح القدس كما قبلناه نحن . لقد كانوا يتنبأون بفعل الروح ولكنه لم يكن يسكن فيهم بمثل ما يسكن فينا
​
*عمل الروح القدس في التجسد الإلهي والفداء* : الروح القدس هو الذي هيأ الجسد المقدس للسيد المسيح من أحشاء العذراء مريم ، ولذلك عندما تساءلت العذراء قائلة : *" كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلاً . فأجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحلُّ عليك وقوة العلي تظللك "* ( لو 1 : 34 ، 35 ) 
والروح القدس هو الذي مسح الرب يسوع للخدمة *" روح الرب علىَّ لأنه مسحني "* (اش 61 : 10 ) وبعد المعمودية يقول *" أما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس" *(لو 4 : 1 ) فمن الذي يملأ الرب يسوع المالئ كل مكان وزمان بلاهوته إلاَّ الـروح القدس الواحد معه في الجوهر الإلهي ؟ !! .. لقد مسح الآب الإبن بالروح القدس *" يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحهُ الله (الآب ) بالروح القدس والقوة "* ( أع 10 : 38 ) ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " لقد كان الكلمة المتجسد قدوساً بطبعه ، بحق جوهره الإلهي ، ولكنه بصفته إنساناً قدَّس ذاته من أجلنا كمن يكتسب القداسة .. وهكذا نال الروح القدس ليس من أجل ذاته هو إذ أنه هو معطي الروح بل من أجلنا نحن لكي يمنحه لطبيعتنا البشرية الكائنة فيه ، ويجعل النعمة التي فارقتها تتأصل من جديد فيها " 
والروح القدس هو الذي قاد الرب يسوع للبرية ، ويقول القديس جيروم " لم يُصعَد ( إلى البرية ) كمن هو مُلزم أو من هو أسير إنما أُقتيد باشتياق إلى المعركة " والروح القدس هو روح الفداء *" فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب " *(عب 9 : 14 ) والروح القدس هو روح القيامة ( رو 8 : 11 ) ويعلق فم الذهب قائلاً "مرة أخرى يمس نقطة القيامة بكونها أكثر الأمور التي تبعث الرجاء في السامع وتهبه ضماناً لما يحدث له في المسيح ، فلا تخف إذاً لأنك مثقل بجسد مائت. ليكن لك الروح فستقوم ثانية لا محالة .. حقـاً سيقوم الكـل لكن لا يقوم الكل للحياة إنما يقوم البعض للعقاب والآخر للحياة .. إنه لا يعاقبك إن رأى روحه يشرق فيك " ​
*عمل الروح القدس في تكوين الكنيسة* : بحلول الروح القدس على المجتمعين في العلية وُلِدت كنيسة العهد الجديد ، وبعمل الروح القدس في الكنيسة والأسرار تنمو الكنيسة وتمتد *" الحق الحـق أقول لك إن كـان أحد لا يُولَد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله"* ( يو 3 : 5) فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " فالإبن يقوتنا ويغذينا بطريقة كاملة بواسطة الروح القدس .. فالمسيح يقوم بدور الكرمة ونحن ننتمي إليه كالأغصان ونغتني بنعمته ونستقي منه بالروح القدس قوة روحية لإنتاج الثمر " 
والروح القدس هو روح الشركة مع الكنيسة *" وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم "* ( 2 كو 13 : 14 ) ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *" أننا بالروح نصير في الله.. وبالتالي نصير متحدين بعضنا مع بعض في الله "* 
ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " لم يكن ممكناً أن يصل أحد إلى الإتحاد بالله إلاَّ بواسطة المشاركة في الروح القدس الذي يغرس فينا قداسته الخاصة ويعيد تشكيل طبيعتنا الساقطة تحت الفساد إلى شكل حياته الخاصة " 
والروح القدس هو الذي يقود الكنيسة للأبدية فيقول الأب ساروفيم ساروفسكي " إن غاية الحياة الروحية كلها هي اقتناء الروح القدس " ويقول القديس امبروسيوس " أن الروح القدس هـو ينبوع الحياة الأبدية .. حيث يوجد الروح القدس توجد الحياة الأبدية أو حيث تكون الحياة الأبدية فهناك الروح القدس " وباختصار يقول القديس ****ناؤس " حيثما وُجِدت الكنيسة وُجِد الروح القدس ، وحينما وُجِد الروح القدس وُجِدت الكنيسة " ​
*عمل الروح القدس في الخدام* : ارتبط العمل الكرازي بحلول الروح القدس، فلم يسمح الرب يسوع لتلاميذه بالكرازة إلاَّ بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم (أع 1 : 8 ) والروح القدس كان يحرك الخدام للخدمة *" افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه " *(أع 13 : 2 ) وكان يوجه الخدام *" وبعدما اجتازوا في فريجية وكورة غلاطية منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلَّموا بالكلمة في اسيا . فلما أتوا إلى ميسيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بثينية فلم يدعهم الروح"* (أع 16 : 6 ، 7 ) *" فقال الروح لفيلبُّس تقدم ورافق المركبة "* (أع 8 : 29 ) وبعد عماد الخصى *" خطف روح الرب فيلبُّس فلم يبصره الخصى"* ( أع 8 : 39 ) وفي بشـارة الأمم وقبولهم *" وبينما بطرس يتفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح هوذا ثلاثة رجال يطلبونك. لكن قم وانزل واذهب معهم غير مرتاب في شئ لأني أنا قد أرسلتهم "* (أع 10 : 19 ) ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " الروح القدس يقتحم الخدمة ويتجلى هنا كمدبر للخدمة والداعي للخدام والمُرسَل للخدام بصورة شخصية واضحة منقطعة النظير إنما في إطار من الصوم والصلاة والاجتهاد في الخدمة . وهكذا يتضح أن الروح القدس صار هو قائد الخدمة أي البشارة بالمسيح ومدبرها والمتولي شئونها في الكنيسة " ​
*عمل الروح القدس في الشهادة للمسيح* : *" حينئذ امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس وقال لهم يارؤساء الشعب وشيوخ اسرائيل . يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله من الأموات .. وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص .. لأن ليس إسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطى بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص "* ( أع 4 : 8 – 12 ) واسطفانوس في محاكمته *" لم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به "* ( أع 6 : 10 ) وهكذا كانت الكنيسة الأولى *" ولما صلُّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه . وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة "* ( أع 4 : 31) والروح القدس مازال يشهد في الكنيسة من خلال القوات والمعجزات *" شاهداً الله معهم بآيات وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس حسب ارادته "* ( عب 2 : 4 ) 
ويقول القديس امبروسيوس " فاجسادنا التي من طين إذا التهبت بحرارة ونعمة الروح القدس تشهد لآلام الرب يسوع وتعترف جهراً بالإيمان به ... هذا بلا شك هو الروح القدس الذي يدعى ناراً كما يدعى نوراً " ​
*الروح القدس له الإكرام الإلهي* : ويتمثل هذا الإكرام في : ​
أ - المعمودية بإسمه ( مت 28 : 19 ) 
ب- الشركة معه ( 2 كو 13 : 14 ). 
ج- قيادته لنا ( رو 8 : 14 – اف 4 : 30 ) ونحن نستجيب له ، فهو الذي يبكتنا على خطايانا ، ويحرك قلوبنا للتوبة ويشفع فينا ، وعدم الإستجابة له تعتبر خطية بلا مغفرة (مر 3 : 29 ) .


​

*س 29 : يعتبر شهود يهوه أن الروح القدس ليس اقنوماً ، إنما هو عبارة عن قوة قدوسة فعَّالة ، فهو مثل المعمودية وليس شخصاً ، ومثل* *المغناطيس ، والكهرباء ، وأمواج الراديو ، وما هو إلاَّ نسمة أو ريح أو نسيم .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟* 
*ج *: راجع كتإبنا " شهود يهوه .. هوة الهلاك " ص 112 – 116 وباختصار شديد نقول أن الروح القدس هو حياة الله ، ولا يمكن أن نتصوَّر أن الله بدون حياة ، والقوة هي أحد نتائج حلول الروح القدس ( أع 1 : 8 ، رو 15 : 19 ) إنما هو اقنوماً إلهياً وشخصاً غير منفصل عن الآب والإبن ، والدليل على هذا أنه: ​
*يُرى *: *" وإذ السموات إنفتحت لـه فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه "* (مت 3 : 16) ​
*يتكلم*: *" لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم "*( مت 10 : 20) ​
*يُحرِك* : فقال الكتاب عن شمشون* " وابتدأ روح الرب يحركهُ في محلة دان " *(قض 13 : 25 ) ​
*يُعلِم ويُذكِر* : *" وأما المعزّى الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب بإسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شئ ويذكّركم بكل ما قلته لكم "* ( يو 14 : 26 ) ​
*يسكن فينا* : *" أم لستم تعلمون إن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس "* (1كو 6 : 19) ​
*يُرشِد* : *" وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق "* (يو 16 : 13) ​
*يُهدِي* : *" روحك الصالح يهديني "* ( مز 143 : 10 ) ​
*يعمل* : *" ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد "* (1 كو 12 : 11) ​
*يشاء* : *" ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قإسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء "* (1كو 12 : 11 ) ​
*يقود* : *" لأن كل الذي ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبنـاء الله "* (رو 8 : 14) ​
*يشهد* : *" ومتى جاء المعزّى .. فهو يشهد لي "* ( يو 15 : 26 ) ​
*يُحِب* : *" فأطلب إليكم أيها الأخوة بربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبَّة الروح أن**... **"* ( رو 15 : 30) ​
*يُريح* : *" روح الرب أراحهم "* ( أش 63 : 14 ) ​
*يُعزّي* : *" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزّياً آخر "* (يو 14 : 16) ​
*يبكت على خطية* : *" ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة "* (يو 16 : 8) ​
*يشفع فينا* : *" وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأج**له **ما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنَّات لا ينطـق بها "* (رو 8 : 26) ​
*يحزن* : *" ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس " *(اف 4 : 30) ​
*يُرسِل* : *" منذ وجوده أنا ( الإبن ) هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه"* (أش 48 : 16) ​
*يُرسَل *: *" ومتى جاء المعزّى الذي سأرسله أنا إليكــم من الآب "*(يو15 : 26) ​
*يقيم الرعاة والخدام* : *" قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول "* (أع 13 : 2) *"احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة " *(أع 20 : 28) ​
*يُوجِه الخدام* : *" وبعدما اجتازوا في فريجية وكورة غلاطية منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في أسيا . فلما أتوا إلى ميسيا حاولا أن يذهبوا إلى بثينية فلم يدعهم الروح " *(أع 16 : 6 ، 7) ​
*يحذر من الهراطقة* : *" ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتدُّ قوم ع**ـن** الإيمان تابعين أرواح**ــ**اً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين "*( 1 تي 4 : 1) ​
*يواجه الهرطقات* : *" لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن "*( أع 15 : 28 ، 29 ) ​
*ملاحظة *: يمكن في إجابة مثل هذه الأسئلة إعطاء الشواهد للمخدومين ، ويقومون هم بإستخراج الآيات وتدوينها . 
*س : ما هو مفهوم الروح القدس في الإسلام ؟*
الإجابة بفصل المنوعات . 


*كلمات مضيئة للتأمل : *
*+* يقول القديس أبو مقار الكبير " الرب يرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي وبواسطته يخرج النفس التي غطست في مياه الإثم ، ويصيرها خفيفة ويرفعها على جناحيه إلى أعلى السماء ويغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً " 
*+* يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " حينما يحل الروح القدس داخل نفوسنا فهو يطهرها أولاً . أنه النار التي تحرق كل زغل فينا .. وهو يقويها ضد هجمات الشيطان وضد شهواتها الذاتية ، فهو المسحة التي تقوينا .. وهو يساعدنا أن نتحرر من أباطيل هذا العالم ويوضح فينا رؤية الوطن السماوي .. وهو يجعل ممارسة الفضيلة سهلة ومحبوبة لنفوسنا ، وبذلك يجعل نفوسنا تثمر ثمراً كثيراً للخلاص فهو ينبوع الماء الحي الذي يروي نفوسنا لنثمر للحياة الأبدية .. أنه يجعل النفس التي يحل فيها تستعيد جمالها الأول وقوتها الأولى .. وبذلك تتشكل النفس على صورة الآب والإبن والروح القدس جميعـاً لأن الروح القدس هو صــورة الإبن ، والإبن هو صورة الآب " 

*+* يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم " لماذا لم يأت الروح القدس قبل ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب ؟ لأن اللعنة لم تكن قد رُفعت بعد والخطية لم تكن قد محيت بل كان الجميع تحت النقمة .. لذلك لم يستطع أن يأتي . فمن الضروري أن تبطل العداوة وأن تتم مصالحتنا مع الله . وبعد ذلك تقبل العطية ، ولكن لماذا يقول " سأرسله لكم " معناها إني سأهيئكم قبل أن تقبلوا الروح " 

*+* يقول القديس الأنبا انطونيوس " حينما يسكـن الروح فيهم ( النفوس المطيعة لله) فإنـــه يهبهم راحة .. ويجعل نير الرب حلواً لهم جداً ولا يخافون من أي شئ .. لأن فرح الرب يكون فيهم نهاراً وليلاً ، ويهب حياة لعقولهم، ويصير غذاءاً لهم وبهذا الفرح تنمو النفس وتتغذى وتصير مؤهلة لكل الأشياء وتتكمل بالفرح وبهذا تصعد إلى السماء .. وتغلب النفس بالفرح جميع أعدائها الروحيين وتنتصر عليهم وتدوس مشوراتهم تحت قدميها وتمتلئ بالفرح الأكمل "

*تذكــر*
*+ اقنوم الروح القدس هو الحياة ، وهو ينبثق من الآب ، وله الألقاب الإلهية مثل الله ، وروح الله ، والرب ، وروح الرب ، وروح الآب ، وروح الابن ، وروح الحق، وروح الحكمة ، والباراكليت ، والروح الثابت ، والمسحة والختم .. إلخ .* 

*+ اقنوم الروح القدس له الصفات الإلهية مثل السرمدية ، والمساواة مع الآب والابن ، والقداسة ، والقدرة على كل شئ ، والمعرفة ، وغير المحدودية ، ومصدر الحياة ، وغافر الخطايا .. إلخ .*

*+ اقنوم الروح القدس له الأعمال الإلهية مثل الخلقة ، والعمل في الأنبياء ، والعمل في التجسد والفداء ، والعمل في تكوين الكنيسة ، وفي الخدام ، وفي الشهادة للمسيح ، وله الإكرام الإلهي.* 

*+ الروح القدس شخص وليس قوة فعَّالة قدوسة ، فهو يرى ، ويتكلم، ويُحرِك ، ويعلّم ويذكّر ، ويسكن فينا ، ويرشدنا ، ويهدينا ، ويعمل ، ويشاء ، ويقود ، ويشهد، ويُحِب ، ويريح ، ويعزي ، ويبكت على خطية، ويشفع فينا ، ويحزن ، ويُرسِل ، ويُرسَل ، ويقيم الرعاة والخدام ، ويوجه الخدام ، ويحذر من الهرطقة ، ويواجه الهرطقات .. إلخ *
*فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​*








​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

نناقش معاً ياصديقي في هذا الدرس قضية التثليث خلال العهد القديم ، والعهد الجديد ، والكنيسة *.*

*أولاًُ : عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد في العهد القديم*

س 30: يقول البعض إن كان التثليث عقيدة كتابية ، فلماذا لم تكن واضحة في العهد القديم ، ولماذا لم يعتنقها رجال العهد القديم ؟ 

*ج *: كانت عقيدة التثليث مخفية في طيات أسفار العهد القديم ، ولم تشاء الحكمة الإلهية الإعلان عنها في تلك العصور المبكرة ، ولاسيما أن الشعب الذي كان يعرف الله حينذاك هو الشعب اليهودي فقط كقطيع صغير مُحاط بالشعوب الوثنية التي تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة ، فلو تم الإعلان عن عقيدة الثالوث في هذه المرحلة المبكرة التي تمثل الطفولة الروحية للبشرية لقوى الشعور لدى اليهود بتعدد الآلهة، ولا ننسى أن الشعب اليهودي كان متأثراً بعبادة الوثنيين ، فمثلاً بعد خروجه من أرض مصر وغياب موسى عنه صنعوا عجلاً من ذهب وعبدوه قائلين *" هذه آلهتك ياإسرائيل التي أخرجتك من أرض مصر " *.. لقد كان شعب إسرائيل متأثراً بعبادة عجل أبيس ، وعلى مدار تاريخ بني إسرائيل كثيراً ما سقطوا في عبادة الأوثان ، حتى أن سليمان أحكم من على الأرض سقط في العبادات الوثنية تحت إغراء زوجاته الوثنيات ، ولذلك لم يعلن الله عن عقيدة التثليث في العهد القديم .

ولكن عندما نضجت البشرية بالتجسد الإلهي ، وعاينا بأعيننا الله متجسداً ولمسناه بأيدينا ، وسمعناه بآذاننا يحدثنا عن وحدانيته مع الآب ، وأنه سيرسل لنا الروح القدس المنبثق من الآب . عندئذ انفتح ذهن البشرية وبدأت تقبل هذه العقيدة الإلهية ، وجاءت قمة الإعلان في معمودية الرب يسوع ، ومع هذا فانه كان هناك آيات كثيرة في العهد القديم عندما نتأملها نقف مواجهة أمام عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ، ومن أمثلة هذه الآيات ما يلي : 
*" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض "* ( تك 1 : 1 )
وهنا نلاحظ أن الفعل " برا " بالعبرية أي " خلق " بالعربية جاء في صيغة المفرد إشارة إلى وحدانية الله ، بينما جاء الفاعل "الوهيم" بالعبرية أي " الله " بالعربية في صيغة الجمع إشارة للثالوث القدوس ، فالوهيم كلمة عبرية معناها الآلهة ( ال يم في العبرية تفيد الجمع ) ومفردها إلوه ، وهي كلمة مشتقة من الإسم إيل ومعناها في العربية الأول أو المبتدأ أو القويم ، وكلمة الوهيم في اللغة العبرية تساوي في العربية "اللهم " وهي تمثل نداء لله الواحد الجامع ، فعندما نقول نحن " اللهم إرحمنا " فإننا ندرك معناها إذ نطلب الرحمة من الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، ولكن عندما يقولها الموحدون الذين يرفضون عقيدة التثليث فانهم يعجزون عن تفسيرها ، لأنه ليس أمامهم إلاَّ الإعتراف بالتثليث أو السقوط في الشرك ، وقد أدرك رسول الإسلام هذه الحقيقة ولذلك أراد أن يكتب في الصحيفة التي حوت صلح الحديبة " بسم الله " ولكن كفار قريش ضغطوا عليه وكتبوا " بسم اللهم " . 
وقد وردت كلمة الوهيم في العهد القديم 2555 مرة منها 2310 تخص الثالوث القدوس ولذلك جاءت الأفعال بصيغة المفرد ، ومنها 245 تخص آلهة الأمم أي الأصنام ولذلك جاءت الأفعال في صيغة الجمع ( راجع إيماننا الأقدس للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس مطران الغربية)
*" وقال الله فيكن نور فكان نور . ورأى الله النور أنه حسن "* ( تك 1 : 3 )
وقد جاء الفعل " قال " وبالعبرية " فايومر " ، وكذلك الفعل " رأى " وبالعبرية "فايارى" في صيغة المفرد إشارة إلى وحدانية الله ، وجاء الفاعل " الله " وبالعبرية "ايلوهيم" في صيغة الجمع إشارة للثالوث القدوس .
*" وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "* ( تك 1 : 26 )
والإشارة إلى الثالوث القدوس هنا واضحة في القول " نعمل " ، " صورتنا كشبهنا " ، وقد يتساءل البعض : لماذا لا يكون المقصود من الفعل " نعمل " ليس هو التثليث لكن المقصود هو تشاور الله مع ملائكته ؟
هذا التساؤل يكون صحيحاً لو أن الملائكة شاركوا الله في خلقة الإنسان ، ولكن الحقيقة أن الخالق هو الله وحده ، والإنسان خُلِق على صورة الله وحده *" فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته . على صورة الله خلقه "* ( تك 1 : 27 )
*" وقال الربَّ الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا "* ( تك 3 : 22 )
جاء الفعل " قال " في صيغة المفرد إشارة لوحدانية الله ، و " كواحد منا " إشارة واضحة للاقانيم الثلاثة .
*" هلمَّ ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم "* ( تك 11 : 7 )
فالأسلوب يدل على أن هناك شخصاً يخاطب آخر ، ولا يمكن أن يكون المقصود أن الله يخاطب الملائكة ، لأن نزول الله وبلبلته للألسنة هي في الحقيقة إبداع للغات جديدة ، والملائكة لا يشاركون الله في الإبداع . إذاً لا مناص من أن أحد الاقانيم يخاطب الاقنومين الآخرين .
*" فأمطر الربُّ على سدُوم وعمورة كبريتاً وناراً من عند الرب من السماء "* (تك 19 : 24)
وهنا إشارة خفية لاقنومين من الاقانيم الثلاثة الاقنوم الأول واضح من قوله *"فأمطرالرب " و‍ُ*الاقنوم الثاني واضح من قوله *" من عند الرب "* .
*" وقال الله أيضاً لموسى هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم "* ( خر 3 : 15 )
فقولـه *" يهوه إله آبائكم "* إشارة للوحدانية ، وقوله *" إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب " *إشارة للاقانيم الثلاثة .
البركة في العهد القديم *" يباركك الربُّ ويحرسك . يضئ الربُّ بوجهه عليك ويرحمك . يرفع الربُّ وجه عليك ويمنحـك سلاماً . فيجعلون إسمي على بني إسرائيل وأنا أباركهم "* ( عد 7 : 24 – 27 ) 
وتظهرالوحدانية هنا في قوله *" إسمي "* ، و *" أنا أباركهم "* ويظهر الثالوث القدوس من تكرار الرب ثلاث مرات ، ومن الواضح أن المقصود بـ *"يباركك الرب ويحرسك "* اقنوم الآب ، لأن الآب هو مصدر كل بركة وحارس الكل ، والمقصود بـ *" يضئ الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك "* اقنوم الإبن ، والدليل على هذا قول الرب يسوع عن نفسه *" النور قد جاء إلى العالم "* ( يو 3 : 19 ) وقال أيضاً *" أنا هو نور العالم "* ( يو 8 : 12 ) *" مادمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم "* ( يو 9 : 5 ) والمقصود بقوله *" يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاماً "* اقنوم الروح القدس مانح السلام والمعزّي والمريح والمعين والشفيع .
قول داود النبي *" روح الله تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني "* ( 2 صم 23 : 2 ) فنجد فيها اقنوم الروح القدس *" روح الله "* ، واقنوم الآب *" الله "* واقنوم الإبن *" كلمته "* .

قال المرنم *" بكلمة الرب صُنِعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها "* ( مز 33 : 6 )
ففي هذه الآية نرى فيها اقنوم الإبن *" كلمة الرب "* واقنوم الآب *" الرب " *واقنوم الروح القدس *" بنسمة فيه "*
*" كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور . قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك .. مسحك الله بدهن الابتهاج "* ( مز 45 : 6 ، 7 )
وهنا نجد اقنوم الإبن الجالس على العرش والممسوح من الآب ويلقبه بلفظ الجلالة *" ياالله " *واقنوم الآب الماسح الإبن *" مسحك الله "* وقد تمت المسحة بالروح القدس .
*" قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك "* (مز 110 : 1 )
فداود النبي الذي يعتقـد ويؤمن بوحدانيـة الله يذكر هنا اقنومي الآب *"الرب"* واقنوم الإبن _" لربي "_ . 
13- *" يارب .. أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أختفي "* ( مز 139 : 1 ، 7 ) 
ويذكر هنا داود النبي اقنوم الآب *" يارب "* ، واقنوم الروح القدس *"روحك"*، واقنوم الإبن *" وجهك "* لأن الإبن هو صورة الآب . 
*" أنت إلهي . روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستوية "*( مز 143 : 10)
وهنا نرى اقنوم الآب *" إلهي "* واقنوم الروح القدس *" روحك "* .
*" لما ثبَّت السموات كنت هناك أنا . لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر .. كنت عنده صانعاً "* (أم 8 : 27 – 30 )
فعندما ثبت " الآب " السموات كان هناك " الإبن " خالقاً لأن الآب خلق كل شئ بالإبن ، ووهب الحياة بروحه القدوس .
*" من صعد إلى السموات ونزل . من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صرَّ المياه في ثوبٍ . من ثبت جميع أطراف المسكونة . ما إسمه وما إسم إبنه إن عرفت "* ( أم 30 : 4 )
وهنـا نجـد الإشارة لوحدانيـة الله لأنـه يذكـر الأفعال بصيغة المفرد *" صعد "* و *" نزل "* ، و*" جمع "* ، و *" ثبت "* ثم نجد الإشارة للثالوث القدوس فيشير للآب *" ما إسمه "* ويشير لاقنوم الإبن *" وما إسم إبنه "* . 
وجاء في بعض التقاليد اليهودية أن معلمي اليهود إعتادوا أن يلقوا هذه الآية على مسامع تلاميذهم في صورة أسئلة ليتبينوا من الإجابة عليها مبلغ إعتقادهم في الله جلًَّ شأنه ، فيقولون لهم : من صعد إلى السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق . ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق . ثم يسألونهم : من صرَّ المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق . ثم يسألونهم أيضاً: من ثبَّت جميع أطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق . ثم يسألونهم : وما إسمه؟ فيجيبونهم : يهوه العظيم . ثم يسألونهم أخيراً : وما إسم إبنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار قائلين : هذا سر يفوق العقول (القمص ميخائيل مينا – علم اللاهوت جـ 1 ص 177 ) .
في رؤيا أشعياء النبي رأى *" السيد جالساً على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملاً الهيكل . السيرافيم واقفون .. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض "* ( أش 6 : 1- 3 )
فالإشارة للوحدانية واضحة في أن الجالس على العرش واحد لا أكثر ، والإشارة للتثليث واضحة في تثليث التقديس .. قدوس أيها الآب .. قدوس أيها الإبن .. قدوس أيها الروح القدس . أو بتعبير آخر قدوس وجودك ياالله .. قدوس عقلك وحكمتك ياالله .. قدوس حياتك ياالله .. وفي نفس الرؤية نجد إشارة أخرى للتوحيد والتثليث *"ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا "* فالوحدانية واضحة في *" صوت السيد "* والتثليث واضح في *" من أجلنا "* .
*" أنا هو الأول وأنا الآخر .. لم أتكلم من البدء في الخفاء . منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه "* ( أش 48 : 12 ، 16 )
فالمتكلم هنـا اقنوم الإبن ، ويظهر اقنوم الآب من قوله *" من وج**ـ**وده "* أي منذ وجود الآب أي من الأزل ، والاقنوم الثالث واضح في قوله *"وروحهُ **"*. 
*" روح السيد الـرب علىَّ . لأن الرب مسحني لأبشــر المساكين "* (أش 61 :1 )
والإشارة هنا للثالوث القدوس واضحة ، فاقنوم الروح القدس *" روح السيد الرب "* هو الذي مسح الإبن ، واقنوم الآب هو *" السيد الرب "* الذي مسح الإبن بروحه القدوس ، واقنوم الإبن هو الممسوح من الآب بالروح القدس *"مسحني "* . 
*" ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن برّ فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقاً وعدلاً .. وهذا هو إسمه الذي يدعونه به الربُّ برُّنا " *( ار 23 : 5)
وهنا نرى اقنوم الآب يتكلم *" وأقيم "* واقنوم الإبن الذي أشار إليه *" هذا هو إسمه .. الربُّ برُّنا "* .
في رؤيا دانيال عاين الآب والإبن *" كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا على سحاب السماء مثل إبن الإنسان آتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقرَّبوه إليه . فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة .. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض "* ( دا 7 : 13 ، 14 )
فاقنوم الإبن *هو " مثل إبن الإنسان" *في حالة تجسده ، وهو الذي تتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة وسلطانه أبدي وملكوته أبدي ، وأشار إلى اقنوم الآب بـ *" القديم الأيام "*
قال الرب لهوشع *" وأما بيت يهوذا فارحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب الههم "* ( هو 1 : 7 )

فالمتكلم هو اقنوم الآب والمخلص هو اقنوم الإبن الرب إلهنا .


*س31: لماذا لا يكون المقصود من أسلوب الجمع في العهد القديم التعظيم ؟*
أ- اللغة العبرية لم تعرف استخدام الجمع كأسلوب للتعظيم ، والدليل على ذلك أن أعظم ملوك الأرض حينذاك لم يستخدم هذا الأسلوب للتعظيم ، فمثلا *" قال فرعون ليوسف انظر . قد جعلتك على كل أرض مصر " *( تك 41 : 41 ) فقال *" جعلتك " *بصيغة المفرد ولم يقل *"جعلناك"* ، ويتحدث نبوخذ نصر ملك بابــل العظيـم قائلاً *" أنا نبوخذ نصر قد كنت مطمئناً في بيتي " *( دا 4 : 6 ) فلم يقل " نحن نبوخذ نصر " . 
ب - لو كان المقصود التعظيم لقال بدلاً من *" صار كواحد منا "* ( تك 3 : 22 ) "صار كمثلنا " .
ج - نجد في الآية الواحدة استخدام للمفرد والجمع مثل " الرب (في الأصل العربي مفرد ) إلهنا (في الأصل العبري جمع ) رب واحد" ( تث 6 : 4 ) فهل في الآية الواحدة لا يعظم ويعظم الله نفسه .
د - صيغة الجمع " ايلوهيم " لم تأتِ في المتكلم والمخاطب فقط إنما جاءت في أسلوب الغائب الذي لايستخدم فيه الجمع كأسلوب للتعظيم. 
هـ - استخدم الإنسان الجمع كأسلوب للتعظيم لأن عظمته ناقصة ، أما الله العظيم الأبدي فلا يحتاج أن يعظم ذاته ، وقد ظهرت عظمته بالقوات والمعجزات فهو ليس في حاجة لإظهار عظمته بأسلوب الجمع .
و - أسلوب الجمع للتعظيم لم يستخدم إلاَّ بعد روميلس قيصر رومية الذي إغتال أخاه ليكون له وحده السلطان على روما . ثم ندم على فعلته الشنعاء واستغفر الله ، ولكيما يريح ضميره صنع تمثالاً من الذهب لأخيه ، وأقامه في مجلسه ، وكان كلما أراد أن يكتب شيئاً أو يقول شيئاً كان يستخدم صيغة الجمع وكأنه يشرك أخاه في الحكم (كتاب " الهدية" لانسيمس بطريرك أورشليم طبعة 1792 م ) . 


*ثانياً : عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد في العهد الجديد*

*س 32 : إن كانت عقيدة التثليث مخفية في طيات العهد القديم ، فما هو الحال في العهد الجديد ؟*
*ج *: في العهد الجديد وبعد تجسد الإبن الوحيد الجنس ، وقد انسكبت محبة الله على البشرية ، فتمتعت بإعلان الثالوث القدوس على ضفاف الأردن ، فالإبن قائماً في مياه الأردن *" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء "* ( مت 3 : 16 ) والسماء قد انشقت وسمع الجميع صوت الآب *" هوذا إبني الحبيب الذي به سررت "* ( مت 3 : 17 ) والروح القدس ظهر في شكل حمامة *" وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه "* ( مت 3 : 16 ) وهنا النص واضح أن روح الله قد ظهر على شكل حمامة . 

وما أكثر الآيات التي نرى فيها الثالوث القدوس ، ودعنا يا صديقي نذكر منها الآتي :
في البشارة والميلاد كان لكل اقنوم عمله فالآب أرسل إبنه *" ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله إبنه مولوداً من إمرأة "* ( غل 4 : 4 ) وأرسل الآب رئيس الملائكة الجليل جبرائيل يبشر العذراء *"أُرسل جبرائيل من الله ( الآب ) .. إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل "* ( لو 1 : 26 ، 27 ) وحلَّ الروح القدس على العذراء مريم *" فأجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحلُّ عليك وقوة العلي تظللك "* ( لو 1 : 35 ) واقنوم الإبن هو إبن العلي المولود من العذراء مريم *"فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى إبن الله " *( لو 1 : 35 ).

ذكر متى الأنجيلي نبوة أشعياء على الإبن الوحيد *" هوذا فتاى الذي اخترته . حبيبي الذي سُرَّت به نفسي . أضع روحي عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق "* ( مت 12 : 18 ) ، ( أش 42 : 1 ) فاقنوم الآب هـو المتكلم ، واقنوم الإبن هـو *" فتاي ، حبيبي "* واقنوم الـروح القــدس هو *" روحي "* .

في حديث الإبن مع السامرية قال لها *" ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق "* ( يو 4 : 23 ) فاقنوم الإبن هو الذي يتحدث وقد أشار لنفسه أيضاً في قولـه " الحق " وهو يتحدث عن اقنوم الآب *" يسجدون للآب "* وقد أوضح أن الذي يشجعنا على العبادة هو الروح القدس *" بالروح "* .

في حديث الإبن عن الروح القدس قال *" وأما المعزّى الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب بإسمي فهو يعلمكم كلّ شئ ويذكركم بكلّ ما قلته لكم "* ( يو 14 : 26 ) وفي هذا الحديث نجد الاقانيم الثلاثة في منتهى الوضوح ، فاقنوم الروح القدس هو *" المعزّى الروح القدس " *، واقنوم " الآب " الذي سيرسل الروح القدس ، واقنوم الإبن هو المتكلم .

أيضاً في حديث الإبن عن الروح القدس قال *" ومتى جاء المعزّى الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي "* ( يوم 15 : 26 ) فاقنوم الروح القدس هو *" المعزّى . روح الحق "* واقنوم الآب هو الباثق للروح القدس ، واقنوم الإبن هو المتكلم الذي سيرسل الروح القدس .

بعد القيامة أوصى الرب يسوع التلاميذ قائلاً *" فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس "* ( مت 28 : 19 ) فالمعمودية تتم بإسم الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، وأشار للوحدانية في قوله *" بإسم "* وليس بإسماء ، والأمر الملاحظ أن التلاميذ عندما سمعوا هذا لم يستعجبوا ولم يستغربوا الأمر ، لأنهم كانوا قد أدركوا هذه الحقيقة تماماً خلال مدة تلمذتهم له على مدار ثلاث سنوات .

قال بطرس الرسول لرؤساء الكهنة وقادة اليهود *" ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضاً الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه "* ( أع 5 : 32) فبطرس الرسول مع الرسل يشهدون لاقنوم الإبن *" نحن شهود له "* واقنوم الآب هو *" الله "* الذي يعطي *" الروح القدس "* الاقنوم الثالث للذين يطيعونه .

كثيراً ما تحدث الإبن عن الآب مثل قولـه *" فالذي قدَّسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له أنك تجدف لأني قلت أني إبن الله "* ( يو 1. : 36 ) وقد فهم اليهود ما يقصده ، فعندما قال لهم *" أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل . فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه . لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله "* ( يو 5 : 17 ، 18 ) .

يقول معلمنا بولس لأهل كورنثوس أنهم كانوا يسلكون في طريق الموت *" لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدَّستم بل تبرَّرتم بإسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا "* ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) وهنا نجد الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس حيث أن الإغتسال من الخطية والتقديس يتم بإسم الثالوث القدوس الإبن "الرب يسوع " والروح القدس " بروح إلهنا " وبهذا يستطيع أن يصل الإنسان إلى الآب "إلهنا" .

في ختـام الرسالـة الثانية لأهـل كورنثوس يهبهـم بولس الرسـول النعمـة بإسم الثالوث القدوس *" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبَّة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم "* ( 2 كو 13 : 14 )

قال معلمنا بولس لأهل غلاطية " *ثم بما أنكم إبناء أرسل الله روح إبنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً ياأبا الآب "* ( غل 4 : 6 ) وهنا أيضاً الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس فاقنوم الآب *" الله " *أرسل الروح القدس *" روح إبنه "* ولم يغفل أيضاً الاقنوم الثاني *" إبنه "* .

قال معلمنا بولس الرسول لأهل أفسس الأمميين الذين عاشوا في الخطية غرباء بدون مسيح أن السيد المسيح قد جمعهم مع اليهود وتقدم بهم بواسطة الروح القدس لله الآب *" لأن به لنا كلينا قُدُوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب "* (أف 2 : 18 ) وهنا نرى اقنوم الإبن *" به "* واقنوم الروح القدس *" روح واحد "* واقنوم الآب *" إلى الآب "* .

قال معلمنا بولس للعبرانيين *" فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحيّ "* ( عب 9 : 14 ) وهنا نرى اقنوم الإبن *" المسيح "* واقنوم الروح القدس الأزلي *" بروح أزلي "* واقنوم الآب *" الله الحي "* .

قال يوحنا الإنجيلي " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة *( الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد . والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة ) الروح والم**ــ**اء وال**ــ**دم والثلاثة ه**ـ**م ف**ـ**ي الواحد "* ( يو 5 : 7 ، 8 ) .
وقد ورد إسماء الاقانيم الثلاثة في الترجمة البيروتية بين قوسين علامة على أنها لم توجد في بعض النسخ الأصلية ، وتساءل البعض هل هذا يلغي عقيدة التثليث ؟ وأجاب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث على هذا التساؤل قائلاً "إن كانت هذه الآية لم توجد في بعض النسخ ، فلعل هذا يرجع إلى خطأ من الناسخ ، بسبب وجود آيتين متتاليتين ( يو 5 : 7 ، 8 ) متشابهتين تقريباً في البداية والنهاية هكذا : الذين يشهدون في السماء .. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هـم واحد . والذين يشهدون على الأرض .. والثلاثة هم في الواحد. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الآية موجودة في كل النسخ الأخرى ، وفي النسخ الأثرية. هذه نقطة ، والنقطة الأخرى هي أن العقيدة المسيحية لا تعتمد على آية واحدة . إذ توجد عقيدة التثليث في كل العهد الجديد ، ومن الآيات الواضحة قول السيد الرب لتلاميذه عن عملهم في التبشير " وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس " ( مت 28 : 19 ) ثم أخذ قداسته يسوق الدليل تلو الآخر ( راجع سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – أسئلة لاهوتية عقائدية (أ) ص 22 ، 23 ).
قال يوحنا الحبيب في رسالته الأولى *" أنه قد أعطانا من روحه . ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الإبن مخلصاً للعالم "*( 1 يو 4 : 13 ، 14) فالآب هو الذي أعطانا من روحه القدوس وهو الذي أرسل الإبن ، والإبن مُرسَل من الآب ، والروح القدس من روحه مُعطى لنا.

أوصانا معلمنا يهوذا في رسالته قائلا" وأما أنتم أيها الأحبَّاء فإبنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس 0 واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية "( يه 20 ، 21 ) وهنا الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس ، فأشار إلى اقنوم الروح القدس" مصلين في الروح القدس "وأشار لاقنوم الآب " محبة الله"وأشار أيضاً لاقنوم الإبن " ربنا يسوع المسيح 

قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول في رسالته الأولى *" بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق ف**ـ**ي تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح "* ( 1 بط 1 : 2) وهنــا نجـد الإشــارة لاقنوم الآب *" الآب " *واقنوم الروح القدس *"الروح "* واقنوم الإبن *" يسوع المسيح "* .
ويوحنا الحبيب في سفر الرؤيا أشار للثالوث القدوس *" هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وإيمان يسوع. وسمعت صوتاً من السماء قائلاً لي اكتب طوبى للأموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الآن . نعم يقول الروح لكي يستريحوا من أتعابهم وأعمالهم تتبعهم "* ( رؤ 14 : 12 ، 13) فالإشـارة إلى اقنوم الآب *" الله "* والإبن *" يسوع "* والإشــارة إلى اقنوم الروح القـدس *" الروح "* .


*ثالثا : عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد من خلال الكنيسة *

*س33 : يقول شهود يهوه أن عقيدة التثليث اخترعها ترتليانوس وثاؤفيلس الأنطاكي في القرن الثاني الميلادي ، وهي مستمدة من العبادات**الوثنية . بل أنها من زرع الشيطان ...فهل هذا القول صحيح ؟* 
*ج *: كلمتي " ثالوث " و " اقنوم " لم تردا في الكتاب المقدس ، ولكن حقيقة عقيدة الثالوث مستمدة من الإنجيل ، فقد عاينت البشرية الإبن متجسداً ، وسمعته يتحدث عن وحدانيته مع الآب، ووعده بإرسال الروح القدس المعزّي الآخر الذي من عند الآب ينبثق .. اليس هذا الثالوث القدوس ؟ !
والحقيقة أن أول من استخدم بعض الاصطلاحات مثل " فيزيس " 
و " اوسيا " و "هيبوستاسيس " Hypostasis هو اوريجانوس. أما الآباء المدافعون فاستخدموا تعبير ثلاثة أشخاص في جوهر واحد، وعندما دخلت الكنيسة في صراعات فكرية ضد الوثنيين والهراطقة والمبتدعين ذكر ثاؤفيلس الأنطاكي في كتابه " هوبليتس " كلمة " ثالوث " واستراحت الكنيسة لهذا التعبير فشاع استخدامه ، فقال ثاؤفيلس " ثالوث الله وكلمته وحكمته " وقال ترتليانوس " ثلاثة اقانيم وجوهر واحد " ( راجع الروح القدس في التراث الأرثوذكسي – ترجمة المطران الياس نجمة ص 41 ) فحتى لو كان ثاؤفيلس أول من إستخدم كلمة ثالوث ، فإن جذور هذه الكلمة متأصلة في الكتاب المقدس .
لقد إعترض من قبل الآريوسيين على الآباء الذين استخدموا كلمة "هومواوسيوس " للتعبير عن المساواة بين الإبن والآب وقالوا أنها لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس ، فرد عليهم البابا كيرلس عمود الدين قائلاً " حينما نصف الذات الإلهية بانها غير مادية وغير مرئية وغير محدودة وغير ممكن قياسها ، هل نحن نتكلم بطريقة غير مناسبة؟ وحينما نصفها ( الذات الإلهية ) بأنها غير محدودة ولا تخضع لشئ ، فهل يتهمنا أحد أننا نتكلم بدون فائدة رغم أننا نقدم الرأي السليم ؟ .. لماذا إذاً يُظهِرون أنفسهم كأناس بلا وعي ويهاجمون " الهومواوسيوس " كأطفال صغار مدعين أن هذا التعبير غريب وهو الملئ بالمعاني والقيمة الفلسفية ، ورغم أن المعنى الحقيقي معروف ومعترف به على الأقل من قبل الذين فحصوا بعمق الأمور الإلهية وتربوا في الأسرار .. لن أخجل أبداً من إستخدام أي كلمة تستطيع أن تشارك في إظهار الجمال والحق .. أين أطلقت الكتب المقدسة على إله الكون لقب غير الجسدي ، غير الموصوف وغير المحدود وغير الخاضع لأحد ! ورغم ذلك فهو كل هذا بالطبيعة سواء أراد هؤلاء أم لم يريدوا ؟ .. نحت أسلافنا تعبير " الهومواوسيوس " الذي هو أصدق تعبير في العالم ، وحينما يقول أحد أن الإبن مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر فانه لا يرتكب حسب رأينا أي خطأ ، ولا يعتبر مبتدعاً ، ولا نفرض إسماء على الألوهة بدون داعٍ ، ولكنه يستخدم هنا كلمة ، أستطيع أن أقول بلا تردد أحد جذورها الأولى توجد في الأسفار الموحى بها .. فاذا خرج علينا من يقول أن تعبير " الهومواوسيوس " مخالف لتقاليدنا المقدسة، فقد جانبه الصواب ويخطئ في فهم اشتقاقات الكلمـة في تسلسلها الطبيعي ، فالجوهر والمساواة في الجوهر هما في الكائن.. " 
ونحن نقول لشهود يهوه وأمثالهم هل تدققون في الحروف وترفضون عقيدة واضحة وضوح الشمس في الكتاب المقدس .. أتصفون عن البعوضة وتبلعون الجمل ؟!

وما أكثر الممارسات الكنسية منذ القرون الأولى التي يظهر فيها إستخدام إسم الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، وعلى سبيل المثال نذكر ما يلي :
*البسملة* : وهي ما نبدأ بها صلواتنا ونختمها " بأسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين " وهي تبدأ بالتوحيد " بأسم " وليس بإسماء وتنتهي بالتوحيد " إله واحد " وبينما تظهر عقيدة التثليث الآب والإبن والروح القدس بحسبما أوضحها لنا الكتاب المقدس وسلمها الرب يسوع للكنيسة (مت 28 : 19 ) ومن محبة الكنيسة واعتزازها بالبسملة فقد قامت بتلحينها بلحن جميل باللغة القبطية " خين افران ام افيوت .. " ويقال في تمجيد القديسين علامة اشتراكنا جميعاً في الإيمان الواحد بالثالوث القدوس .

*المعمودية* : وتتم بالتغطيس ثلاث مرات ، بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، وجاء في الديداخي ( تعليم الرسل ) " أما بشأن العماد فعمدوا هكذا، بعدما سبقنا فقلناه ، عمدوا بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس بماء جارٍ " ( 7 :1 ) ويقول التقليد الرسولي " وما ينزل ( الذي يُعمَّد ) إلى الماء ، فالذي يُعمّد (الأسقف أو الكاهن ) يضع يده عليه ويقول له : أتؤمن بالله الآب ضابط الكل ؟ والذي يعتمد يقول : إني أؤمن.
فيغطسه في الماء دفعة أولى ويده على رأسه ، ويسأله ثاني دفعة ويقول له : أتؤمن بيسوع المسيح إبن الله ، الذي وُلِد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء الذي صُلِب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، ومات وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث ، وصعد إلى السموات ، وجلس عن يمين الآب ويأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات ؟
وعندما يقول : أني أؤمن ، يغطسه دفعة ثانية ، ويسأله ثالث دفعة ويقول له: أتؤمن بالروح القدس في الكنيسة المقدسة وقيامة الجسد ؟
والذي يُعمَّد يقول : أني أؤمن ، فيغطسه ثالث دفعة "
*قانون الإيمان الرسولي* : وينص على " أؤمن بالله العظيم الآب خالق السموات والأرض، وبيسوع المسيح إبنه الوحيد ربنا الذي حُبِل به من الروح القدس وولد من العذراء مريم ، وأؤمن بالروح القدس "
​
فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

*قانون الإيمان الأثناسي* : وجاء فيه


كل من ابتغى الخلاص وجب عليه قبل كل شئ أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحية.

كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان دون افساد يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً .

هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ، وثالوثاً في توحيد.

لا نمزج الاقانيم ، ولا نفصل الجوهر .

ان للآب اقنوماً ، وللإبن اقنوماً ، وللروح القدس اقنوماً .

ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوي وجلال أبدي معاً.

كما هو الآب ، كذلك الإبن ، كذلك الروح القدس .

الآب غير مخلوق ، والإبن غير مخلوق ، والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

الآب غير محدود ، والإبن غير محدود ، والروح القدس غير محدود.

الآب سرمدي ، والإبن سرمدي ، والروح القدس سرمدي.

ولكن ليس ثلاثة سرمديين ، بل سرمدي واحد.

وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ، ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ، بل واحد غير مخلوق ، وواحد غير محدود .

وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ، والإبن ضابط الكل ، والروح القدس ضابط الكل.

ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ، بل واحد ضابط الكل.

وهكذا الآب إله ، والإبن إله ، والروح القدس إله .

ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد.

وهكذا الآب رب ، والإبن رب ، والروح القدس رب .

ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب بل رب واحد.

وكما أن الحـق المسيحي يكلفنـا أن نعترف بان كلاَّ مـن الاقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

كذلك الدين الجامـع ما ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ، ولا مخلوق ، ولا مولود .

والإبن من الآب وحده ، غير مصنوع ، ولا مخلوق ، بل مولوداً .

والروح القدس من الآب ، ليس مخلوقاً ولا مولوداً بل منبثقاً .

فإذاً أب واحد لا ثلاثة أباء ، وإبن واحد لا ثلاثة إبناء ، وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس .

ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

ولكن جميع الاقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون .

ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ، والثالوث في وحدانية .

إذاً من شاء أن يخلص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث .

وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانـة بتجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقر بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح إبن الله ، وهو إله وإنسان .

هو إله من جوهـر الآب ، مولود قبل الدهور ، وإنسان من جوهر أمه ، مولود في هذا الدهر .

إله تام وإنسان تام ، كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري .

مساوي للآب بحسب لاهوته ، ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.

وهو ان يكون إلهاً وإنساناً ، انما هو مسيح واحد لا إثنان .

ولكن واحد ، ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ، بل باتحاد الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

واحد في الجملة ، لا باختلاط الجوهر ، بل بوحدانية الاقنوم.

لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ، كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد

هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ، ونزل إلى الهاوية ( أي مكان الأرواح ) وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات .

وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.

ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ، ويعطون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.

فالذين فعلوا الصالحات يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ، والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية .

هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ، الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين "
5. *قانون الإيمان النيقاوي* : ومجمع نيقية لم يقرر عقائد جديدة إنما أكد على العقائد القائمة وذلك لمواجهة الهرطقات ، ويبدأ القانون بالوحدانية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد " ثم يتحدث عن اقنوم الآب "الله الآب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والأرض ما يرى وما لا يُرى " ثم يتحدث عن اقنوم الإبن " نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح إبن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور إله حق من إله حق مولود غير مخلوق مساو للآب في الجوهر .. " ثم يتحدث عن اقنوم الروح القـدس " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحيى المنبثق من الآب نسجد له ونمجده.. "

6. *الليتورجيات* : فكثيراً ما يتردد إسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس في القداسات الإلهية ، فمثلاً في القداس الباسيلي نجد الآتي :
أ- لحن البركة " تين اواوشت .. " نسجد لآب النور وإبنه الوحيد والروح القدس المعزّى الثالوث المساوي ..

ب – في دورة الحمل يصلي الآب الكاهن " مجداً وإكراماً . إكراماً ومجداً للثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس .."
ج - في مرد رشومات الحمل يقول الشماس " اسباتير أجيوس اس ايوس ... " أي "واحد هو الآب القدوس واحد هو الإبن القدوس واحد هو الروح القدس ... " 
د - في تحليل الخدام يصلي الأب الكاهن " عبيدك .. يكونون محللين من فم الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس ... "
هـ- في مرد البولس يصلي الشعب " تين اواوشت امموك بخرستوس نيم بيكيوت ان أغاثوس نيم به إبنفما اثؤواف .. " أي " نسجد لك أيها المسيح مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس
و - قبل الإعتراف يصلي الشعب " ايس اوبان اجيوس باتير ... " أي " واحد هو الآب القدوس واحد هو الإبن القدوس واحد هو الروح القدس "
7- *في صلوات التسبحة والأجبية* : كثيراً ما يتردد إسم " الثالوث " في التسبحة فمثلاً ذكصولوجية باكر تبدأ بالصلاة " نسجد للآب والإبن والروح القدس .. " وفي صلوات الإجبية في مقدمة صلاة باكر " واحد هو الله ( الآب ) أبو كل أحد. واحد هو أيضاً يسوع المسيح الكلمة الذي .. واحد هو الروح القدس المعزّي الواحد باقنومه منبثق من الآب يطهر كل البَرية . يعلمنا أن نسجد للثالوث القدوس بلاهوت واحد وطبيعة واحدة " وفي مرد الصلوات نردد " ذوكصابتري كي ايوو كي أجيو إبنفماتي " أي " المجد للآب والإبن والروح القدس .
8- *أقوال الآبـاء* : وما أكثرها ، وقد تعرضنا لبعض منها خلال أحاديثنا المختلفة عن موضوع التثليث ، وهنا نذكر النذر اليسير منها والذي أورده عوض سمعان في كتابه " الله في المسيحية " ص 250 :

أ - قال القديس أكليمنضس الاسكندري في القرن الثاني الميلادي " ليس كل اقنوم عين الآخر ، ومع ذلك فان الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث ذوات ، بل هم ذات واحدة ، هي ذات الله، لان جوهرهم واحد وهو اللاهوت " 
ب - قال القديس ايريناؤس أسقف ليون في القرن الثاني الميلادي " الإبن والروح القدس أزليان كالآب تماماً ، ولا فرق بين اقنوم وآخر في الجوهر أو الخصائص أو الصفات على الإطلاق ، لانهم هم الله الواحد"
ج- قال ترتليان في القرن الثاني " الآب والإبن والروح القدس كائن واحد ، لكنهم ليسوا اقنوماً واحداً ، بل ثلاثة اقانيم "
د - قال البابا ديونسيوس السكندري في القرن الثالث والذي اشتهر بعلمه في الفلسفة والطب " الآب والإبن والروح القدس هم الله ، ولان الله لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ على الإطلاق ، لذلك لا ينفصل اقنوم عن الآخر بأي حال من الأحوال"
هـ - قال القديس اغسطينوس في القرن الخامس " الآب والإبن والروح القدس جوهر واحد، لكن ليس كل منهم عين الآخر " 
و - قال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي في القرن الخامس " الاقانيم متحدون دون اختلاط او امتزاج ، ومتميزون دون افتراق او انقسام ، لأنهم هم الله الواحد"


*س 34 : يقول شهود يهوه أن عقيدة التثليث بلوَّرها مجمع نقية ، وفرضها الأمبراطور قسطنطين على الشعب المسيحي بالقوة ، ويقول أحد الكتاب الذي أنكر مسيحيته " وتدعيماً لعقيدة الثالوث وإبرازاً لمبادئها قام كبار أساقفة المسيحية بعقد مجامع دينية فيما بينهم سُميت بالمجامع المقدسة أولها مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م ، أتموا فيها وضع أسس المسيحية الجديدة ، وأهمها قانون الإيمان المسيحي . الإيمان الثالوثي.. الثالوث الذي صنعته أيدي المجامع الكهنوتية وقدمته للبشر لعبادته ." ويستكمل الكاتب حديثه مُمجّداًً الهراطقة فيقول " يقول القديس أريوس أسقف الاسكندرية في القرن الرابع الآب وحده الإله الأصلي الواجب الوجود، أما الإبن والروح القدس فهما كائنان خلقهما الله في الأزل لكي يكونا وسيطين بينه وبين العالم ، وهما متشابهان له في الجوهر ولكن ليس واحداً منهما فيه ، وانه لا فضل ولا قيمة للإبن والروح القدس إلاَّ بما تفضل به الآب عليهما " أما الأسقف مقدونيوس الذي كان بطريركاً للقسطنطينية فيقول .. أما الأسقف ابوليناريوس فيقول .. "* *ويكرر الكاتب نفس الإطراء على بقية المبتدعين مثل نسطور وسابليوس وبولس الساموساطي .. فهل فعلاً المجامع هي التي اخترعت ووضعت وصاغت عقيدة الثالوث ؟*
*ج *: لا أدري كيف يمجّد هذا الكاتب هؤلاء الهراطقة ؟ ولماذا تقارب معهم وقبل أفكارهم إلى هذه الدرجة ؟ وتناسى وتجاهل أن ما يقر به هو الآن يناقض كل من المسيحية التي كان يدين بها والإسلام الذي يدعي بأنه يدين به .. فأريوس ينادي بأن المسيح إله متوسط أقل من الآب خُلِق في الأزل ، ونسطور ينادي بأن اللاهوت صاحب الناسوت ، ومثل هذه الأفكار قد رفضتها المسيحية ، وأيضاً لا يقبلها الإسلام الذي ينظر للسيد المسيح على أنه نبي لا أكثر .. ناهيك عن المغالطات التي سقط فيها الكاتب مثل دعوته لأريوس بقديس ، وأدعى أنه أسقف الاسكندرية بينما هو قساً من الاسكندرية ومن أصل ليبي ولم يكن أسقفاً للاسكندرية، ولم يلقبه أحد بالقديس ولا حتى أتباعه .
والاتهام بان عقيدة التثليث من إختراع المجامع إتهام ظالم وغير منطقي .. لماذا ؟ لأن عقيدة التثليث فوق مستوى العقل فكيف تخترعها العقول ؟ ! .. إنها تختلف تمامـاً عن أي ثالوث وثني يشمل ثلاثة أشخاص أو ثلاثة آلهة منفصلين ، فالثالوث المسيحي هو الثالوث الوحيد من نوعه الذي يشمل ثلاثة اقانيم متصلين في جوهر إلهي واحد .. انه سر عميق فوق الإدراك البشري ، فكيف يتثنى للإنسان أن يخترع أمراً يفوق إدراكه ؟ ! 

إذاً ماذا فعلت المجامع ؟ .. المجامع أقرت عقائد صحيحة مستمدة من الإنجيل ومتعارف عليها من الجميع باستثناء الهراطقة المبتدعين الذين تصدت لهم المجامع وحاورتهم ، وعندما تمسكوا بأخطائهم حرمتهم ، وما أكثر البدع التي ظهرت في التاريخ والتي تمس سلامة الفهم الصحيح للثالوث القدوس ، ودعنا ياصديقي نذكر منها الآتي : 
*بدعة آريوس* : لقد أنكر أريوس الوهية الإبن وأدعى أنه مخلوق بواسطة الآب ليخلق به كل شئ ، وتغافل أن الإبن هو عقل الله الناطق وحكمته وكلمته، ومن المستحيل أن تمر لحظة واحدة يكون فيها الآب بدون عقله وحكمته وكلمته فقال " الآب وحده هو الإله الأصلي الواجب الوجود ، أما الإبن والروح القدس فهما كائنان خلقهما الله في الأزل ، ليكونا وسيطين بينه وبين العالم ، وهما مشابهان له في الجوهر ، ولكن ليسا واحداً معه " وحكم مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م على أريوس واتباعه ووضع قانون الإيمان حتى جملة " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس "

*بدعة مقدونيوس* : ومقدونيوس هو بطريرك القسطنطينية الذي إدعى أن الروح القدس مخلوق لأن الإنجيل قال عن الإبن *" كل شئ به كان "* ( يو 1 : 3 ) وقال أن الروح القدس يدخل تحت بند " كل شئ " فلابد أن يكون مخلوقاً بواسطة الإبن، وتغافل مقدونيوس أن الروح القدس هو حياة الله ، فكيف يكون الآب والإبن بدون حياة ولو للحظة واحدة ؟ ! وقد حكم عليه مجمع القسطنطينية بالحرم سنة 381 م ، وأكمل قانون الإيمان بعد " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس " الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب نسجد له ونمجده مع الآب والإبن ... إلخ . وعندما أنعقد المجمع المسكوني الثالث في أفسس أقرَّ قانون الإيمان ومنع أي يد أن تمتد إليه بالتغيير . فقال " انه لا يُسمح لأحد أن يؤلف أمانة أخرى غير الأمانة المحددة من الآباء القديسين الملتئمين بمدينة نيقية بالروح القدس ، وأما الذين يتجاسرون على أن يؤلفوا أمانة أخرى ، فان كانوا اكليريكيين فليقطعوا ، وإن كانوا علمانيين فليحرموا " ( مجمع أفسس ).

*بدعة سابليوس* : وقد إدعى سابليوس ( أسقف باطليماس ) أن الله مجرد أقنوم واحد لا غير ، وقـد ظهر في العهد القديم كخالق فهو يدعى بالآب. ثم ظهر في العهد الجديد كفادي فلذلك دُعى بالإبن . ثم ظهر كمعزّي ومقدس وحلَّ على التلاميذ على شكل ألسنة نار فدعى بالروح القدس ، فالأقانيم في نظر سابليوس مجرد تسميات أو مظاهر أو تجليات لإقنوم واحد فقد قال " الآب والإبن والروح القدس ليسوا إسماء اقانيم ، بل إسماء ظهورات لاقنوم واحد : سُمى الآب لأنه الخالق ، والإبن لأنه الفادي، والروح القدس لأنه المقدّس " وتغافل سابليوس حديث الإبن عن الآب بل وحديثه مع الآب وحديث الآب معه ، وتغافل أيضاً حديث الإبن عن الروح القدس .

*المرقونية *: نسبة إلى مرقيون الذي عاش في القرن الثاني الميلادي ، ونادى بثلاثة آلهة إله عادل هو إله التوراة ، وإله صالح هو إله العهد الجديد، وإله شرير هو ابليس .

*المريميين* : وكانوا يعبدون كوكب الزهراء في وثنيتهم وكانت " الزهرة " تعبد في الشرق والغرب معاً فهي فينوس الرومان ، وافروديت اليونان ، واستار البابليين ، وعشتاروت الفينيقيين وقد انتقلت أيضاً عبادتها إلى جماعة بني إسرائيل في الزمن القديم . فعاقبهم الله على ذلك أشد العقاب ( ار 7 : 18 – 20، 44 : 19 ، خر 8 : 14 – 18 ) وكانت النساء يقدمنَّ على مذابح الزهرة أقراص من خبز الشعير ، وبعد أن دخلوا للمسيحية أخذت السيدات تقدمن أقراص الشعير قرباناً للعذراء مريم ، واعتبروها واحداً من الثالوث القدوس وأطلق عليهم الكوليريديانيين ، وهي كلمة يونانية مشتقة من "كوليريدس " أي أقراص خبز الشعير التي كان يقدمها النساء على مذابح الأوثان ، فصاروا يعبدون ثالوثاً مكوناً من الآب والإبن والأم العذراء ، وقد قاوم هذه البدعة القديس ابيفانيوس أسقف قبرص، وذكرهم في كتابه " الشامل في الهرطقات " في القرن الرابع الميلادي . كما ذكرهم المقريزي في كتابه القول الأبريزي ص 127 ، ولم يمر القرن السابع إلاَّ وانتهت هذه البدعة .

*بدعة نوئيتوس *: اعتبر نوئيتوس أن الله اقنوماً واحد هو اقنوم الآب فقط ، وهو الذي تجسد وصلب وقام ، وهو الذي حلَّ على التلاميذ ، ودُعي اتباعه بمؤلمي الآب (حقيقة الثالوث – القس صموئيل مشرقي ) .

*بدعة الطرثيونية (الثريثونية)*: وهي مشتقة من الكلمة اللاتينية Thrhesmus وترجع البدعة للقرن الرابع الميلادي ، وتقول أن الآب هو الخالق الأزلي لوحده ، والآب خلق الإبن والروح القدس وجعلهما آلهة للخلق ، فسلطانهما هو منحة من الآب ، وهما يخضعان للآب ولا يماثلانه في شئ .

*بدعة يوحنا الاسكنوناجي* : وهو عاش في القسطنطينية في القرن السادس الميلادي في عهد الامبراطور جوستنيانوس ، وأدعى أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاثة آلهة وليسوا إلهاً واحداً ، فقاومته الكنيسة وقضت على بدعته .

*بدعة سويدنبرج* : قال سويدنبرج في القرن التاسع عشر " يُطلق الثالوث على المسيح وحده فلاهوته هو الآب ، ولاهوته المتحد بناسوته هو الإبن ، ولاهوته الصادر عنه هو الروح القدس " وقد حصرت هذه البدعة اللاهوت في الاقنوم الثاني المتجسد ، واستبدلوا كلمة الثالوث بإسم يسوع ، ومارسوا المعمودية بإسم الرب يسوع فقط دون أي ذكر للثالوث القدوس ، ورسموا شكلاً هندسياً مكوناً من 16 خانة ، وكل خانتين متقابلتين، فوضعوا في الخانات الثمانية الأولى صفات الله وفي الخانات الثمانية الثانية ما يقابل هذه الصفات في الرب يسوع ، وهذه الصفات هي : 1- الله الخالق 2- الله الفادي والمخلص 3- الله الراعي 4- الله الملك 5- الله "أنا هو " 6- الله " الأول والآخر " 7- الله الصخرة 8- الله الآتي . 
وقد أشار لسويدنبرج مؤلف كتاب " الله واحد أم ثالوث " فقال عن إعتقاده " أن الثالوث يطلق على المسيح وحده ، فلاهوته هو الآب وناسوته هو الإبن، ولاهوته الصادر عنه هو الروح القدس " ويستدل المؤلف من أفكار سويدنبرج على أن المسيحية تهتم بالأكثر باقنوم الإبن فيقول أن " العهد الجديد مدوَّن عليه " العهد الجديد لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " وكأنه ليس في الأناجيل والرسالات شيئاً إلاَّ عن السيد المسيح الله الإبن ، أما الآب والروح القدس فإنهما إذا ذكرا في العهد الجديد فمن قبيل السهو أو من قبيل التفضل كأنهما مجرد ضيفان مع صاحب الإنجيل الإبن . هكذا يقرر أصحاب الثالوث في صراحة أن الله الإبن هو أعظم الآلهة وأعظم الاقانيم ، فهو الله الأعظم أما الله الآب فهو أقل منه درجة ، وأما الله الروح القدس فهو أدنى منه أيضاً ، وبدون الإله الإبن أعظم الآلهة يصبح كلا الإلهين الآخرين فناء وموتاً وعدماً . هكذا قسم أصحاب الثالوث الله الواحد إلى ثلاثة أقسام .. هكذا ينقسم الله الواحد إلى ثلاثة آلهة ، ثم يختار البشر من بين الآلهة من يرفعونه ومن يخفضونه ، ومن يميزونه عن سواه من الآلهة ، والآلهة بين ذلك واقفة حيارى في انتظار مصيرها على أيدي مخلوقاتها !! اللهم رحمتك ولطفك !! وتناسى المؤلف أن الإبن هو الذي تجسد ، وجاءت الأناجيل تحكي قصة الحب العجيب والفداء الكريم ، ولذلك سُمي العهد الجديد بإسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، ولكن لا الأناجيل ولا الرسائل تغافلت عمل الآب الذي بذل إبنه الحبيب من أجلنا ( يو 3 : 16 ) ولا تغافلت عمل الروح القدس الذي يقدس الكنيسة ويقودها للإبن ، والإبن يقدمنا للآب .. أما مؤلف " الله واحد أم ثالوث " فتصوَّر أن العهد الجديد أهتم بالإبن أكثر من الآب والروح القدس وبالتالي يكون الإبن أعظم من الآب ، والروح القدس ، وهذا فكر مرفوض ولا ندري لماذا أخذ به المؤلف ولم يأخذ بالفكر الأريوسي الذي تمسك الآية التي قالها الإبن* "* *أبي أعظم مني *" ( يو 14 : 28) ولماذا لم يعلن الحقيقة أن المسيحية رفضت هذه وتلك وتمسكت بأن الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوون في الكرامة والسلطان والأزلية ... إلخ .
*بدعة أنوميوس* : وقال أصحاب هذه البدعة أن الروح القدس منبثق من الإبن وليس من الآب ، واعتبروا الروح إبـن الإبـن ، وبالتالي فهـو إبن إبن الآب أي أن الآب هو جد للروح القدس (القمص ميخائيل مينا - علم اللاهوت ص 205) .

*السابلية الجديدة* : وهي ما نادت به جماعة الإيمان الرسولي بالأقصر إذ دعوا أنفسهم بكنيسة التوحيد ، واعتبروا الله اقنوماً واحداً ، وجاء من ضمن بنود الإيمان الثمانية عشر التي اعتنقوها " لا يوجد إلاَّ إله واحد أزلي أبدي سرمدي وأن لا إله سواه وإن هذا الإله دُعي مرات بالآب ، ومرات بالإبن، ومرات غيرها بالروح القدس " ( مادة 2 ) (1) وقد أفرزهم المجمع الملي الإنجيلي ، وصار لهم مجموعتين في أسوان وقوص ، وتجد أفكارهم في كتاب ( يسوع وحده ) الذي أصدره مؤسس البدعة القس بشرى سدره سنة 1960 ، وتولى إبنه من بعده القس المهندس مخلص بشرى نشر البدعة، وقد جرده المجلس الملي من لقب " قس إنجيلي " سنة 1993 . 

أما القول بأن قسطنطين هو الذي فرض فكر الثالوث بالقوة ، فهو قول مجاف للحقيقة لأن قسطنطين لم يكن طرفاً في الحوار الذي جرى في مجمع نيقية سنة 325 بين أريوس وأثناسيوس . إنما ترك للمجمع مطلق الحرية . أما ما دار من صراع بعد مجمع نيقية فانه شمل الاريوسيين والمسيحيين على السواء حتى أن أثناسيوس الرسولي تعرض للنفي مرات عديدة بسبب حيل الآريوسيين واستعداء الامبراطور والقصر لأثناسيوس واتباعه .



*تذكر*
*+ كانت عقيدة الثالوث مخفية في العهد القديم خوفاً من سقوط الشعب اليهودي وهو في مرحلة الطفولة المبكرة من السقوط في تعدد الآلهة .*​ 
*+ هناك عشرات الآيات في العهد القديم والجديد تحدثنا عن عقيدة الثالوث ، وليس المقصود من أسلوب الجمع الوارد في هذه الآيات التعظيم .*​ 
*+ كانت عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ثابتة في الكنيسة منذ نشأتها ، وليست دخيلة عليها ، فمارستها الكنيسة عملياً في البسملة ، والمعمودية ، وقوانين الإيمان الرسولي ، والأثناسي ، والنيقاوي ، وفي الليتورجيات ، وصلوات التسبحة والأجبية ، وأقوال الآباء .*​ 
*+ أنكر أريوس أزلية الابن ، وأنكر مقدونيوس ألوهية الروح القدس ، وأنكر سابيلوس الأقانيم ، ونادى مرقيون بثلاثة آلهة وليست ثلا ث أقانيم ، وكرر بدعته يوحنا الاسكنوتاجي ، وعبد المريميون ثالوث الآب والابن ومريم العذراء ، وأدعى نويئتوس أن الله هو اقنوم الآب فقط ، بينما أدعى سويدنبرج أن الله هو اقنوم الابن فقط ، وأدعيت الطرنيونية أن الآب خلق الابن والروح القدس ، وأدعى انوميوس أن الروح القدس منبثق من الابن وليس من الآب ، فهو ابن الابن ، وهو ابن ابن الآب .. إلخ*


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

نناقش معاً ياصديقي في هذا الدرس التثليث والتوحيد من جهة العقل ، والتشبيهات التي تقرب لنا المعنى لفهم هذه العقيدة . ثم نؤكد أن ما هاجمه القرآن ليس هو الثالوث المسيحي .

*أولا : توافُق عقيدة التثليث مع العقل*


*س :* هل التثليث والتوحيد يتمشى مع العقل أم أنه ضد العقل ؟
ج : يتمشى التثليث والتوحيد مع عقل الإنسان المؤمن البسيط ، ولا يمثل له أي مشكلة . إنما يقبله ويتفهمه ويؤمن به ، ولنتصوَّر هذا الحوار بين جرجس وعبد القادر :
عبد القادر : قل لي ياجرجس بدون تعصب ولا حساسية : كيف تؤمن أن الله واحد وثلاثة في نفس الوقت ؟
جرجس : هل الله كائن ؟
عبد القادر : نعم الله كائن .
جرجس : لقد دعى الكتاب المقدس وجود الله أو كينونته بالآب .. هل الله الكائن الواجب الوجود هو ناطق عاقل حكيم ؟
عبد القادر : نعم .. إن كان الله جل جلاله هو خالق العقول جميعاً فكيف لا يكون عاقلاً ؟ ! ..أنه العقل الأعظم .
جرجس : وببساطة دعى الكتاب المقدس عقل الله الناطق بالإبن .. الله الكائن العاقل هل هو حي أم أنه فاقد الحياة ؟
عبد القادر : حاشا لله أن يكون فاقد الحياة . إذا كان الله هو واهب الحياة كيف لا يكون حياً ؟ ! .. لا بد أن يكون حيَّاً .
جرجس : وببساطة أيضاً دعى الكتاب المقدس حياة الله الروح القدس .. الإنسان حي بروحه والله حي بروحه القدوس .
إذاً الله واحد لا أكثر .. الله موجود عاقل حي .. وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية مصمتة جامدة ساكنة بعيدة عن الكمال لكنها وحدانية جامعة ، فهي وحدانية واجبة الوجود ناطقة وحيَّة .. إن كان الإنسان المخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله يحوي الوحدانية الجامعة من جسد وعقل وروح فهل نستنكر نسبة الوحدانية الجامعة لله ؟ !
وحدانية الله واجبة الوجود في ذاتها بدون أي تدخل خارجي .. وحدانية عاقلة في ذاتها .. وحدانية حيَّة في ذاتها .. الله موجود ناطق حي ، فاقنوم الآب موجود ناطق حي ، واقنوم الإبن موجود ناطق حي ، وكذلك اقنوم الروح القدس موجود ناطق حي ..​*الآب كائـن بذاتـه ناطـق بالإبن حـي بالروح القدس*
_*الإبن كائـن بالآب ناطق بخاصيته حي بالـروح القدس*_
_*الروح القدس كائن بالآب ناطق بالإبن حي بالروح القدس*_

نستطيع أن نقول بإسم الله الواجب الوجود وعقله ( أو حكمته أو كلمته أو نطقه ) وروحه . الإله الواحد .
ونستطيع أن نقول بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس. الإله الواحد آمين
الذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الآب كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون وجود ..
والذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الإبن كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون عقل ..
والذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الروح القدس كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون حياة ..
والوجود والنطق والحياة هنا ليسوا ثلاث صفات لكنهم اقانيم ، وبدون أي اقنوم لا يمكن أن نتصوَّر وجود الله ..
الآب واحد لا أكثر " إله وأب واحد " ( اف 4 : 6 )
والإبن واحد لا أكثر " رب واحد يسوع المسيح " ( 1 كو 8 : 6 )
والروح القدس واحد لا أكثر " بروح واحد إعتمدنا " ( 1 كو 12 : 13 )
والاقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم في الواحد " ( 1 يو 5 : 7 )
قال م . ليموان رداً على الذين يعترفون بالوحدانية وينكرون عقيدة التثليث " أن هؤلاء الذين يزعمون أنهم حكماء ويسخرون من تثليثنا قائلين أنها عقيدة صبيانية قد تصوَّروا مكان هذه الإله كائناً ساكناً في عزلة وصمت أبديين ، وتصوَّروه وحيداً حبيساً في مكانه وناسكاً أخرس اللسان بلا عينين ولا حب مطوياً في لا نهايته جاثماً في عزلته الموحشة . نعم إني لا أذكر ضخامة هذا الإله البارد الذي يتصوَّره الفلاسفـة ولكن كـم يؤلمنـي فراغـه العميـق وكم تشبه نهايته صحراء .. " (1) .


*س 36 : ألا يكفي الاعتقاد بوحدانية الله بدون التثليث ؟ ويقول البعض "لماذا هذا السرَّ وهو لغز مُعقَّد .. أنه انزلاق إلى الشرك " ويتهمنا شهود يهوه بأننا نعبد إله معقد شاذ التركيب .. فلماذا التمسك بعقيدة التثليث ؟*
ج : دعنا يا صديقي نتصور تكملة الحوار السابق بين جرجس وعبد القادر :
جرجس : أننا نريد أن نقول ياعبد القادر أنه حتماً ولا بد أن يكون الله مثلث الاقانيم
عبد القادر : لماذا ؟ وكيف ؟
جرجس : من صفات الله أنه سميع .. بصير .. كليم .. محب .. ودود .. أليس كذلك؟
عبد القادر : نعم .. أنها صفات أزلية في الله
جرجس : حسناً قلت .. هل هذه الصفات الأزلية في الله كانت عاملة أم عاطلة ؟
عبد القادر : بلا شك أنها صفات أزلية عاملة ، لأننا لو قلنا أن هذه الصفات كانت عاطلة ثم تحولت إلى عاملة ، فمعنى هذا أنه طرأ تغيير على الله ، والله عديم التغير .. الله كمال مطلق ولذلك فهو منزَّه عن التغيير 
جرجس : هذا حسن جداً .. إذاً كان الله يسمع ويرى ويتكلم ويحب حتى قيل أن " الله محبة " منذ الأزل ، والآن هل تقل لي : الله كان يحب من؟ ويسمع من ؟ ويرى من ؟ ويتكلم مع من ؟
عبد القادر : كان يحب بني آدم
جرجس : هذا صحيح لأن الله جبل الإنسان على صورته ومثاله ، وقال الله " لذتي في بني آدم " ولكن قبل خلقه آدم الإنسان الأول كان الله يحب من ؟ ! وحتى لو قلنا أنه كان يحب الملائكة والطغمات السمائية الذين وجدوا قبل خلقه الإنسان ، ولكن ولا ملاك منهم أزلي بأزلية الله ، فقبل أن يخلق الله أي كائن كان يحب من ؟ ومن الطبيعي أن الحب يستلزم أكثر من شخص، فالحب يصدر من المحب ويتجه نحو المحبوب ، ولو احتاج الله إلى كائن آخر خارجاً عنه ليزاول الحب الذي هو من طبيعته لكان الله غير مكتف بذاته ، وغير كامل في ذاته ، وغير متكامل في صفاته ، وحاشا لله هذا .. ثم من هو الشخص الأزلي الذي بادل الله الحب منذ الأزل ؟ .. قطعاً لا يوجد أي كائن أزلي غير الله .
ومن هنا نستطيع أن نقول أنه لا بد أن يكون في الله الاقانيم الثلاث .. فالآب يحب الإبن والإبن يحب الآب ، والروح محبوب من الآب والإبن ويحب الأثنين .
عبد القادر : وهل يوجد دليل في الإنجيل على هذا ؟ 
جرجس : نعم فالدليل واضح لأن الآب أعلن حبه لإبنه الحبيب خلال فترة التجسد مرتين في المعمودية والتجلي قائلاً " هذا هو إبني الحبيب " ( مت 3 : 17 ، لو 9 : 35 ) والإبن خاطب الآب قائلاً " أيها الآب .. لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم " ( يو 17 : 4 ) وقال يوحنا المعمدان "الآب يحبُّ الإبن وقد دفع كل شئ في يده " ( يو 3 : 35 ) ودعى بولس الرسول الإبن بـ " المحبوب " ( أف 1 : 6) وتنبأ عنه أشعياء النبي " مختاري الذي سُرَّت به نفسي " ( أش 42 : 1 ، مت 12 : 18 ) .. حقاً إن الله كامل في ذاته متكامل في صفاته .. الله لم يكن محتاجاً قط لأي كائن كان.. الله غني عن عباده وعن خليقته ، ولا يعتمد على أي كان آخر في تكامل صفاتـه ، و " يوضح الاستاذ نيقوس أ . نيسيونوس التثليث المسيحي كحركة حب سرمدية تضاد النظرة الفلسفية الجامدة لوحدانية الله قائلاً بأن التثليث المسيحي يقدم الله في حركة ديناميكية داخلية تضاد كل نوع من الأنانية .. الثالوث القدوس : غير المولود ( الآب ) والمولود والمنبثق ، هو إله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب الذي يقيم علاقة نسبية بين الاقانيم الثلاثة ، علاقة حب داخلي ، أي علاقة بين الآب ولوغسه ( الكلمة ) وروحه .. أمكننا أن ندرك اله ككائن ديناميكي يتفاعل فيه الاقانيم في حركة حب حيث يوجد المُحِب والمحبوب . يقول نيسيوتوس أن جوهر الله بكونه الحب هو حركة متدفقة نحو آخر تؤكد ذاتها ، حركة علاقة متبادلة عميقة داخل الجوهر الإلهي " (1) 
عبد القادر : قرأت لأحد الكتاب " وبينما نجد الإنسان كائناً بذاته دائماً ، وناطقاً بكلمته دائماً ، وحيَّاً بروحه دائماً ، نجد الله لا يكون كائناً بذاته إلاَّ حين يُسمى الآب ، فبطبيعته كائن بذاته فهو الله الآب ، فإذا تخلت عنه صفة الأبوة وتحول فأصبح إبناً يتخلى عنه صفة الكينونة والذات ويصبح فقط ناطقاً بكلمته . كذلك إذا تحوَّل الله إلى روح قدس تخلت عنه الصفتان السابقتان وصار فقط حيَّاً بروحه ، هكذا يتحوَّل الله ويتغير طبقاً للدور الذي يظهر به وتبعاً للإسم الذي يُخلع عليه " .. فما رأيك في هذا ؟
جرجس : الآب لا يتخلى عن الإبن ولا الإبن يتخلى عن الآب ، ولماذا نتغافل قول الإبن "أنا في الآب والآب فىَّ " " صدقوني إني في الآب والآب فىَّ " " أنا أعرفه لأنني منه " وكذلك يستحيل أن يتخلى الآب أو الإبن عن الروح القدس ولا الروح القدس عنهما لأنه هو روحهما، ولا يوجد إنسان مسيحي واحد إيمانه إنجيلي قويم ويدعي أن هناك إنفصال أو تخلي لأحد الاقانيم عن الاقنومين الآخرين . إنما هذا من وحي الكاتب المريض الذي يلقي بالتهم بدون سند ويتخذها أساس يبني عليه تخاريفه .
عبد القادر : ولكن كيف نتصوَّر أن الله يلد إبناً ؟
جرجس : عندما تفكر في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نستبعد من امام أعيننا كل ولادة مادية ، ويقول القمص تادرس يعقوب " ألا يقدر الله أن يلد إبناً ؟ فإننا لا نقدر أن نقبل فكرة أن الله كائن جامد غير قادر على العطاء . فكل جوهر فعَّال لا بد أن يلد شيئاً، فالنار تولّد ضوءاً وتعطي حرارة ، والعنصر المشع يعطي طاقة نووية ، والعقل البشري يلد أفكاراً حكيمة . هكذا لا يمكن أن يكون الله كائناً جامداً، فان الإبن مولود منذ الأزل ، وهو النور المولود من النور . حقاً أن النور الذي لا يلد نوراً هو ظلام " (1) .
ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " لو كان جوهر الله غير مثمر في ذاته بل هو عقيم – كما يدَّعون – فيكون كنور لا ينير ، وكنبع جاف ، أفلا يخجلون عندما يتحدثون عن قوته وطاقته الخالقة بينما ينكرون ما هو بالطبيعة " (2) .
ويقول القديس ديونسيوس السكندري " كما أن النور موجود دائماً ، فواضح أن البهاء أيضاً يوجد معه على الدوام ، فبوجود البهاء يُفهم وجود النور ، وبالتالي لا يوجد نور لا يعطي نوراً .. من ثمَ فالبهاء يشرق قدامـه منذ الأزل ، ومولـود منـه على الدوام " (3) .
ويقول اوريجانوس " ماذا نظن في النور الأبدي سوى الله الآب ..؟ ألم يكن بهاؤه ( عب 1 : 3 ) حاضراً معه ؟ يستحيل تصور نور دون بهاء . إن كان هذا حقاً فانه لم يكن يوجد زمن فيه الإبن ليس إبناً " (4) .
عبد القادر : إن كان السيد المسيح هو الله .. فلمن يصلي ؟ هل يصلي لنفسه ؟
جرجس : وأنت يا أخي الحبيب كيف تفسر قولك " صلى الله عليه وسلم .."؟!
أما نحن فلنا التفسير المنطقي لصلاة السيد المسيح ، فعقيدة التثليث تحل لنا هذا الإشكال وأمثاله .. فكما كان الإبن يخاطب الآب هكذا كان الإبن يصلي للآب . أي يناجي الآب ، وهذه المناجاة كانت تستغرق أحياناً الليل كله ، مثلما يجلس إنسان متأملاً ويقول " جلست مع نفسي " ومن الطبيعي أن الإنسان ونفسه شخص واحد لا أكثر ، والتشبيه دائماً مع الفارق ، لأن الله ثلاثة أشخاص بدون إنفصال إذ لهم الجوهر الإلهي الواحد .
ودعنا ياصديقي نورد جزءاً من الحديث التصوري للأنبا يوساب الأبح أسقف أخميم وجرجا بين شخص غير مسيحي لا يؤمن بعقيدة التثليث (-) وآخر مسيحي ( ى ) : 
ى : بالطبع يبدو من عقيدتكم أنكم تؤمنون بوجود الله
- نعم نقول ونؤمن أن الله موجود وقادر على كل شئ
ى : ماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة .. هل هي حيَّة أم عديمة الحياة ؟
- إني أقر وأعتقد أن ذات الله حيَّة ، وحاشا أن نقول أنها عديمة الحياة أي مائتة .
ى : وماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة الحيَّة ؟ هل هي ناطقة أم غير ناطقة ؟
- إن كل شئ موجود وهو غير ناطق هو حيوان غير عاقل ، ولكني اعتقد أن ذات الله موجودة وحيَّة وناطقة وعاقلة ، ولولا ذلك لما كان بين المخلوقات الحي والناطق كالملائكة والبشر.
ى : وماذا تقول عن ذات الله ؟ هل هي النطق وهل هي الحياة أم النطق غير الذات وغير الحياة ؟ أم الحياة غير النطق وغير الذات ؟
- نعترف بناء على العلم والمنطق أن : 
الذات غير النطق وغير الحياة ، والنطق غير الذات وغير الحياة ، والحياة غير الذات والنطق .
وأن الذات علة للنطق والحياة ، والنطق والحياة معلولان للذات .
ى : ماذا تقول عن ذات الله . هل هي والدة النطق والنطق مولود منها ، أم النطق والد الذات والذات مولودة منه ؟
- النطق مولود من الذات وليس العكس ، والحياة منبعثة من الذات وليس العكس
ى : عندي وعندك أن كل شئ والد لشئ يُسمى له أباً ، وكل شئ مولود من شئ يُسمى إبناً ، وكل شئ منبعث من شئ يُسمى له روحاً .
وقولنا : أن الذات والدة النطق فهي له " أب " والنطق مولود من الذات فهو " إبن " حيث أنه مولود منها ، وأن الحياة منبعثة من الذات فهي روح، و " روح " حيث أنها منبعثة منها .
وهذا هو قولنا الآب والإبن والروح القدس .
ثم قل لنا : ماذا تقول عن الذات والنطق والحياة . هل الذات قائمة بالنطق أم بالحياة ؟ وهل النطق قائم بالذات أم بالحياة ؟ وهل الحياة قائمة بالذات أم بالنطق ؟
- لامراء في أن الذات قائمة بذاتها وناطقة بخاصية النطق وحية بالحياة ، وأن النطق قائم بالذات ناطق بخاصيته وحي بالحياة ، وأن الحياة قائمة بالذات ناطقة بخاصية النطق وحية بخاصيتها .
ى : هذا هو قولنا .
إن الذات والدة للنطق فنقول انه الإبن ، والحياة منبعثة من الذات فنقول أنها الروح القدس ، وإن الآب قائم بذاته ناطق بخاصية الإبن ( النطق العاقل – الكلمة – الحكمة ) وحي بخاصية الحياة التي هي الروح القدس ، وان الإبن قائم بذات الوجود (الآب) ناطق بخاصيته ، وحي بخاصية الروح القدس ( الحياة ) وان الروح القدس قائم بذات الوجود الآب . ناطق بخاصية النطق (الإبن) حي بخاصيته .
- الآن قد فهمت ماذا تعني مسيحيتكم واعتقادكم بأن الآب والإبن والروح القدس هم إله واحد وليسوا ثلاثة آلهة وقد سألت كثيراً من المسيحيين فلم يقولوا هذا " ( التثليث ميزان التوحيد – كنيسة ما جرجس كوم امبو ).
وقال أيضاً الأنبا يوساب الأبح " كل جوهر موجود قائم بذاته إما أن يكون حي ، أو غير حي ، وكل جوهر قائم بذاته غير حي فهو إذاً جماد غير متحرك ، فحاشا أن يكون جوهر الإله هكذا ، فمن البين الواضح أن جوهر الإله موجود (واجب الوجود ) وكل شئ موجود حي غير ناطق إذاً فهو حيوان ناهق ، وحاشا لنا أن نصف ذات الله بغير صفة ناطقة له ، فهو قد تحقق لنا من البين الواضح أن ذات الله وإن شئت جوهر الإله حي ناطق . فإذاً الذات عمله النطق والحياة " (1) .
ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " هل الله حكيم وليس بدون { كلمة } أم أنه بلا حكمة وبلا كلمة ؟ فإن كان بلا كلمة ولا حكمة حسب الافتراض الثاني ، فهذا حماقة وهذيان ، وإن كان الله حكيماً وناطقاً ، فعلينا أن نسأل : كيف هو حكيم وناطق ؟ هل يمتلك الكلمة والحكمة من خارج ، أم من ذاته ؟ إن كان من خارج ، لابد أن يكون هناك شخص آخر قد أعطاها له ، وقبل أن يأخذ كان بلا حكمة وبلا { كلمة } أما إن كان ذا حكمة و { كلمة } من نفسه ، فواضح أن الكلمة ليس من العدم ، ولم يكن هناك وقت كان فيه غير موجود ، بل كان موجوداً على الدوام " (1) .
وما زلنا نستكمل الإجابة على نفس السؤال : ألا يكفي الاعتقاد بوحدانية الله بدون التثليث ؟ فنقول أيضاً أن عقيدة التثليث تشرح لنا عقائد أخرى مثل التجسد والفداء ، وبها نفهم كيف يدعو الكتاب المقدس الله بصيغة الجمع " ألوهيم"، وبعقيدة التثليث نفهم الظهور الإلهي على ضفاف الأردن ، وندرك الحديث الذي كان يدور بين الإبن والآب ، وحديث الإبن عن الآب والروح القدس... إلخ .
وعلينا أن نحفظ الإيمان كما تسلمناه مرة من القديسين ، ولا نقدر أن نقبل بعضه ونرفض الآخر ، ويقول الكتاب " من هو الكذَّاب إلاَّ الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح . هذا هو ضدُّ المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والإبن . كلُّ مـن ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب أيضاً . ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً " ( 1 يو 2 : 22 ، 23) " من له الإبن فله الحياة ومن ليس له إبن الله فليست له حياة " (1 يو5 : 12) بل أن الأمر يصل إلى الدخول في دائرة الغضب الإلهي ، فيقول يوحنا المعمدان " الذي يؤمن بالإبن له حياة أبدية . والذي لا يؤمن بالإبن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " ( يو 3 : 36 ) وقال البابا أثناسيوس " كل من يروم أن يخلص فيحتم عليه أولاً وقبل كل شئ أن يحفظ الإيمان .. ومن لا يحفظه بأكمله ، ومن غير تعديل فيه يموت موتاً أبدياً . وهذا الإيمان هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ، وثالوثاً في وحدانية من غير اختلاط في الاقانيم ولا تقسيم في الذات .. لأن اقنوم الآب هو غير اقنوم الإبن وغير اقنوم الروح القدس ، ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ليسوا إلاَّ إلهاً واحداً ومجداً واحداً وعظمة واحدة . أبدية واحدة " ونحن نقبل قانون الإيمان الذي يقبله جميع المسيحيين من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها ، ولا تنسى ياصديقي أن كثير من الأمور العلمية التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس مثل كروية الأرض وانحلال العناصر طالما لاقت هجوماً شرساً ، وفي النهاية اتضح صدق الكتاب وعجز العلم ، وهكذا سيكتشف الجميع حقيقة الثالوث ولكن ربما يكتشفون ذلك بعد فوات الأوان ويفقدون خلاصهم الأبدي . أما نحن فإننا نتمتع بإيماننا القويم بالثالوث القدوس.. نتمتع بأبوة الآب السامية مصدر كل أبوة نبيلة ومشرقة على وجه الأرض ، ونتمتع بالبنوة لأننا صرنا أبناءاً للآب عن طريق الإبن الوحيد " وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين بإسمه . الذين وُلِدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله" ( يو 1 : 12 ، 13 ) أما فكرة بنوية الإنسان لله فهي فكرة غير مقبولة لدى غير المؤمنين .


*س 37 : يعتبر البعض أن التثليث يناقض التوحيد ، والجمع بينهما ضد العقل ، فيقول مؤلف كتاب "دراسات في العقيدة في ضوء العقل والعلم " "أن التثليث مع التوحيد *ضرب من التناقض لا يقبله العقل ، وأن من يقبل المسيحية الحالية عليه أن يلغي عقله ، مع أن العقل هو الإنسان الذي هو هدف الأديان جميعاً ، لكنه ( العقل ) العدو الأول للمسيحية " .ويقول كاتب آخر " قد يلجأ البعض إلى التحايل والمزج بين العقيدتين ، فيقول بتثليث في وحدانية ، أو بوحدانية في تثليث ، ولكن هذا المزج من استحالته يزيد الأمر تعقيداً ويزيد اللغز غموضاً ، فكيف يكون الواحـد ثلاثة ... ؟ وكيف يكون الثلاثة واحداً .. ؟ هل يجتمع النقيضان .. ؟ وهل يمتزج الضدان .. ؟ هل يجتمـع الخطأ والصواب .. ؟ وهل يختلط النور بالظلام ؟ وهل يمتزج الحق بالباطل ؟ نقول هيهات .. ثم هيهات" (1) .
ج : في أمور كثيرة تجتمع الوحدانية مع الجمع ، فالشمس واحدة وهي تحوي القرص والشعاع والحرارة ، والنار واحدة وتحوي اللهب والضوء والحرارة ، فلا يصح أن نقول أننا لا نعرف غير شمس واحدة والحديث عن أي تفصيلات خاصة بالقرص أو الشعاع أو الحرارة يعتبر خطأ فادح ، ولا يقل أحد أننا لا نعرف عن الله غير أنه إله واحد ونتمسك بالوحدانية المطلقة ونرفض أي حديث عن ذات الله وحكمته وحياته .
ياصديقي لو قلنا أن الله واحد ثم عدنا وقلنا أن الله ليس واحداً إنما هو ثلاثة آلهة .. لكان هذا تناقض ما بعده تناقض ولكن عندما نقول كقول الإنجيل تماماً ان في الله الواحد الوجود والعقل والحياة .. فأي تناقض يحسب علينا ؟‍‌‍‍‍‍‍‍
نعم أن المسيحية تحترم العقل وتجلَّه ولذلك ارتبطت بالحضارة والرقي والديموقراطية والرحمة ، ولكن المسيحية لا تؤلـه العقل ، فينبغي أن العقل يخضع للأمور الإيمانية وليس العكس .. سيظل العقل عاجزاً ليس عن إدراك حقيقة التثليث والتوحيد فقط ، بل سيظل عاجزاً عن إدراك أمور إيمانية كثيرة .. قل لي يامن ترفض التثليث : كيف يوجد الله وبالكامل في كل مكان ؟‍ كيف كان يمارس الله السمع والبصر والحديث والحب منذ الأزل ؟ ‍كيف تنسب لله يداً وعيناً ووجهاً وجنباً وهو غير المتجسد ؟ كيف تقول أن الرحمن على العرش استوى وهو غير المحدود ؟ .
وعندما سأل الزمخشري الإمام الغزالي عن النص " الرحمن على العرش استوى " أجاب قائلاً "إذا استحال أن تُعرّف نفسك بكيفية أو أينية ؟ فكيف يليق بعبوديتك أن تصف الربوبية بأينية أو كيفية ؟ وهو مقدَّس عن الأين والكيف " (1) 
ولما سُئل أبو بكر الصديق " بم عرفت ربك ؟ أجاب " عرفت ربي بربي ، ولولا ربي ما عرفت ربي " ولما سُئل " هل يتأتى لبشر أن يدركه ؟ " أجاب " البحث في ذات الله إشراك ، والجهل بذاته إدراك " ولما سُئل على إبن أبي طالب هذا السؤال قال " عرفت ربي بما عرفني به نفسه . لا يُدرك بالحواس ولا يقاس بالقياس ، ولا يشبه بالناس . قريب في بعده ، بعيد في قربه " (2).
ومن يفهم كنه الروح ؟ ‍‍‍ وجاء في سورة الإسراء " ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أُوتيتم من العلم إلاَّ قليلاً " ( الإسراء 85 ) ومن يقدر أن يدرك عقيدة البعث ؟ !‍وكيف تعود الأجساد التي التهمتها النيران أو أكلتها إسماك البحر إلى حالتها الأولى ؟‌‌! وكيف تتعرف الأرواح على أجسادها بين ملايين الأجساد التي تقوم في لحظة واحدة ؟!
ويقول القس صموئيل مشرقي " فاذا كان عدم إدراك كنه الله الواحد موجباً للكفر به ، وهذا ما لا يرتضيه عاقل " (1) وحسناً قال إبن العربي في كتابه " الهدية السعيدة " " أن الله ليس له مَثَلْ معقول ولادلَّت عليه العقول " (2) فلو لم يعلن لنا الله عن ذاته لاستحال علينا الوصول إليه .
حقاً أن الكون ملئ بالأسرار ، والإنسان كذلك ، فيقول القس صموئيل مشرقي "هناك حقائق كثيرة نؤمن بها ، لكننا لا نستطيع أن نوضحها أو نشرحها ، مثلاً ، ما هو النور ؟ ما الذي يعطي الجاذبية قوتها للجذب وفي أي مسار تعمل ؟ كيف تفسر عمليات التفكير في المخ البشري ؟ بل ماهية الحياة ؟ وما الذي يساعد جسم الإنسان ليحوّل الطعام إلى عظم ولحم وشعر وأسنان " (3).
حقاً إن لكل أمر مقام ، في الأمور الكيميائية نرجع إلى علم الكيمياء ، وفي الأمور الفيزيائية نرجع إلى علم الفيزياء وهكذا في شتى المعارف .. فلماذا لا نلجأ إلى الأسفار المقدسة لمعرفة الأمور الإيمانية والتسليم بها ؟ ! 
انهم يخيروننا بين أن نكون عقلاء في نظرهم ونرفض عقيدة الثالوث التي أعلنها الله لنا في كتابه المقدس ، أو أن نكون بلا عقل ونقبل هذه العقيدة ، ونحن نقول لهم أننا نفضل كثيراً أن نكون بلا عقل في نظركم ونربح الملكوت من أن نكون ذوي عقول راجحة ونخسر الملكوت .. إننا نوقن بمن آمنا ، ونصدق كل ما أعلنه الله لنا بلا مساومة ولا فصال ، ونثق أن الغد سيشرق بالحقيقة يوما ما حتى لو كان اليوم الأخير .
*ثانيا : تشبيهات التوحيد والتثليث*

*س 38 : ماهي تشبيهات الثالوث التي تقرب المعنى إلى أذهاننا ؟*
ج : في الحقيقة أن ليس لله شبيه " فبمن تشبهون الله وأي شبه تعادلون به " (أش 40 : 18 ) "بمن تشبهونني وتسوُّوني وتمثلوني لنتشابه " ( أش 46 : 5 ) فالله ليس له مثيل قط " لا ينبغي أن نظن أن اللاهوت شبيه بذهب أو فضة أو حجر نفيس صناعة واختراع إنسان " ( أع 17 : 29 ) ولذلك أي تشبيه نذكره يُقرّب لنا المعنى من جانب أو أكثر ، ولكن لا يمكن أن يطابق الحقيقة في جميع جوانبها ، ولذلك فنحن نسوق عدة تشبيهات لعلها تُقرّب المعنى إلى أذهاننا الترابية الثقيلة لنقترب ولو من بعيد للأمور اللاهوتية العالية :
أ - الإنسان : الإنسان هو المخلوق الوحيد على صورة الله ومثاله " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا ومثالنا " ( تك 1 : 26 ) ، والإنسان واحد يحوي ثالوثاً ، ويتمثل الثالوث الإنساني في الروح والنفس والجسد ، أو العقل والفكر والإرادة ، أو الجسد والعقل والروح، ونحن سنأخذ المفهوم الأخير .. لقد قصد الله أن يكون أكبر شاهد لذاته هو الإنسان ، ولذلك جبله على صورته ومثاله ، ولهذا جعل الله شهادته عن نفسه داخل كل إنسان منا ، وفهم حقيقة الإنسان يساعدنا على فهم حقيقة الله ..
الإنسان له كيان أو جسد منظور ، وله عقل مفكر ، وله روح حيَّة خالدة ..
الكيان والعقل والروح في الإنسان الواحد مثال للكيان والعقل والروح في الله الواحد ..
والعقل والـروح كائنان في الجسد مثال الإبن والروح القدس كائنان في الآب..
في أي مكان بالجسد توجد الروح ؟ الروح تتغلغل في كل الكيان الجسدي ، ولا تخلو خلية واحدة من ملايين الخلايا من الحياة . هذا مثال لاتحاد الروح القدس بالآب والإبن ، فهو روحهما.
والإنسان منذ وجوده وُجِد بالجسد والعقل والروح ، ولم يوجد قط الإنسان بالجسد ثم جاء إليه العقل أو الروح .. هذا يلفت نظرنا إلى عقل الله وروحه الأزليان بأزلية الآب .. الكيان غير العقل وغير الروح ، ولكل واحد من الثلاثة عمل يتمايز عمل الآخر ، فعندما يأكل الإنسان يأكل بجسده ، فالجسد هو الذي يأكل وليس الروح ولا العقل ، لأنه ليس من المعقول أن يكون الأكل المادي غذاء للعقل أو للروح ، وعندما يحل الإنسان مشكلة أو مسألة فانه يستخدم عقله في هذا ، وعندما يحيا الإنسان ويتحرك فهو يفعل ذلك بروحه .. هذا يوضح لنا التمايز بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، فنقول أن الذي تجسد هو عقل الله .. هو إبن الله ، وليس الآب ولا الروح القدس ، ومن يخلط الأمور ويقول بما أن الإبن تجسد إذاً الآب تجسد لأن الإبن في الآب والآب في الإبن ، فهذا يشبه إنسان يخلط بين الجسد والروح بحجة أن الروح في الجسد ، فيقول أن الأثنين واحد وإذا كان الجسد يأكل فول فالروح تأكل أيضاً فول . 
وأيضاً وظائف الإنسان يمكن أن تتعدد ، ومثال على هذا شاب طبيب يدعى مينا . إذاً مينا طبيب ، ويحب مينا الطبيب رسم صور القديسين فهو يحب فن الرسم ويبدع فيه . إذاً مينا طبيب وفنان ، وأيضاً يعشق مينا كتابة الروايات والأدب . إذاً مينا طبيب وفنان وأديب . فنحن أمام شخص متعدد الجوانب .. مينا طبيب .. مينا فنان .. مينا أديب ، وفي نفس الوقت مينا واحد لا أكثر.
عندما يعالج مينا مريضاً ويصف له الدواء فهو يفعل هذا بصفته طبيب ناجح، وعندما يرسم صورة البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء فهو يفعل هذا بصفته فنان مبدع ، وعندما يؤلف رواية جميلة فهو يكتبها بصفته أديب متمكن .. إذاً طب مينا غير فنه غير أدبه .. هذا مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس ..
ومثال آخر على هذا عندما نقول عن رئيس الجمهورية والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ورئيس الحزب الوطني وهو رئيس واحد لا أكثر ، وفي كلا المثلين التشبيه مع الفارق لأن مينا يمكنه أن يقتني أعمال ومواهب أخرى وهكذا رئيس الجمهورية لكن الثالوث القدوس هو بلا زيادة ولا نقصان .
ب - الشمس : الشمس التي ترسل أشعتها لملايين الأميال فتضئ ظلمة الأرض، وتبعث بحرارتها للنباتات والحيوانات والإنسان هي مثال للوحدانية المثلثة ، فالشمس واحدة وثلاثة في آن واحد .. كيف ؟ الشمس واحدة من حيث الجوهر ، وفي نفس الوقت تحوي القرص والشعاع والحرارة .. الشعاع متولد من القرص والحرارة منبعثة من القرص.. هي مثال لله الواحد الآب والإبن والروح القدس .. الإبن مولود من الآب ، والروح القدس منبثق من الآب .
ليس الشعاع هو شمس آخرى وليست الحرارة هي شمس أخرى ، وليس الشعاع غريباً عن الشمس لكنه هو شعاع الشمس ، وكذلك الحرارة ليست غريبة عن الشمس لكنها حرارة الشمس .. القرص والشعاع والحرارة وحدة واحدة .. هذا مثال على وحدة الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس.
والقرص هو علة وسبب الشعاع والحرارة ، والآب علة الإبن والروح القدس ، ويوضح البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي هذه الحقيقة قائلاً " كما أن قرص الشمس وحده هو علة وغير مولود من أحد ، أما الشعاع فمعلول ومولود من القرص ، والنور منبثق وبارز من القرص وحده ، وهو بالشعاع مُرسَل ومُشرق على الأرض . هكذا الله الآب وحده علة الأثنين وغير مولود ، وأما الإبن فإنه من الآب وحده معلول ومولود ، والروح القدس نفسـه من الآب وحده معلـول ومنبثق ، وهو بالإبن مُرسَل إلى العالم " (1) .
ونستطيع أن نقول عن قرص الشمس أنه الشمس بعينها ، فنقول أن الشمس توسطت كبد السماء ، ونستطيع أن نقول عن شعاع الشمس أنه الشمس فنقول الشمس أضاءت الكون ، ونستطيع أن نقول عن حرارة الشمس أنها الشمس فنقول أن الشمس بعثت فينا الدفء . هذا مثال لقولنا عن الآب أنه الله ، والإبن هو الله ، والروح القدس هو الله ، وليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد ، وقرص الشمس غير الشعاع غير الحرارة مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس .. قرص الشمس هو كتلة هائلة من الغازات الملتهبة لا يمكن أن يصل إليها الإنسان هو مثال للآب الذي لا يمكن أن يراه إنسان قط ويعيش ، وشعاع الشمس هو نور من نور .. صادر من القرص ويصل إلينا على الأرض دون أن ينفصل عن الأصل هو مثال الإبن الذي تجسد ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً ومع هذا فإنه لم ينفصل قط عن الآب.
ولا يمكن بأي حال فصل الشعاع عن القرص ، ولا القرص عن الشعاع ، ولا يمكن فصل الحرارة عن أحدهما . هذا مثال لإستحالة فصل الآب عن الإبن أو إنفصال الروح القدس عنهما ، وإذا تساءلنا من أسبق في الوجود القرص أو الشعـاع أو الحرارة ؟ نجد أنه ليس بينهم سابق ومسبوق ، فاللحظة التي وُجِد فيها القرص وُجد فيها الشعاع ووجدت فيه الحرارة ، ولم يكن القرص بدون شعاع أو بدون حرارة قط . هذا مثال على أنه لم تمر لحظة كان فيها الآب بدون الإبن أو بدون الروح القدس .
والشعاع مولـود من قرص الشمس بدون تزاوج ولا مباضعة ولا ألم ، فيقول البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " ونأخذ مثالاً وليكن طبيعة الشمس والشعاع الذي يخرج منها ، ولا يمكن أن نطبق آلام الولادة والتمزق (الانفصال ) وخلافه على خروج الشعاع من الشمس ، وهو (الشعاع ) كائن فيها رغم إشعاعه ، وهكذا فالشمس تمتلك في طبيعتها الخاصة شعاع النور الذي لا ينفصل عنها ، ولكنه يبدو بعد خروجه منها أن له فرادة خاصة به ، وأحياناً يفكر البعض في الشمس نفسها ولكنهم لا يستطيعون أن يتخيلوا جوهرها ( الملتهب ناراً ) ففي هذا الجوهر يوجد الشعاع ، ومن الجوهر يخرج الشعاع دون أن ينفصل الشعاع عن الجوهر ، إلاَّ أنه يتميز عنه ، إذ أن الشعاع يخرج من الشمس إلى خارجها ، ولهذا فمن العبث والضحك أن نتصوَّر أن الشمس أقدم من الشعاع ، وكأن الشعاع الخارج منها يجئ متأخراً ، ولا أعتقد أن إنساناً حكيماً وسليم العقل يفكر هكذا ( أن الشمس أقدم من الشعاع) فهذا التصوُّر معناه أن الشمس غير موجودة بسبب أنها لا تمتلك النور موجوداً معها " (1)
جـ - النــار : وقال الكتاب " إلهنا نار آكلة " وقال الرب يسوع " أنا هو نور العالم " ( يو 8 : 12 ) .. في النار نرى اللهب ، ومن اللهب يتولد النور، وتنبعث الحرارة ، واللهب والنور والحرارة نار واحدة لا أكثر ، ويقول القديس ديونسيوس السكندري " من الضروري الإيمان بالكائن العاقل الحىّ ، جوهر واحد بسيط أزلي ، لأن الثلاثة غير منفصلين ، ولم يُوجد أحدهم قبل الآخرين . إنهم كالنار التي لها لهيب ونور وحرارة في ذات الوقت . هكذا نفهم أن الوحدانية غير متجزئة إلى ثالوث ، بالعكس يجتمع الثالوث دون فقدان للوحدانية" (1) .
في اللحظة التي وُجِد فيها اللهب وُجِد فيها النور ووجدت فيها الحرارة ، ولم يمر وقت ولا طرفة عين كان فيها اللهب بدون نور وبدون حرارة ، وحينما وُجِدت النار وُجِد الشعاع ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " لأنه حيث وُجِد النور وُجِد أيضاً الشعاع ، وحيث وُجِد الشعاع وُجِد أيضـاً نشاطه ووُجِدت نعمته اللامعة " ( الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 30) (2) . ويقول أيضاً " وهذا يمكن أن نراه في مثال النور والشعاع ، لأن ما ينيره النور إنما ينيره بشعاعه ، وما يشعه الشعاع فهو يأخذه من النور ، هكذا أيضاً حينما يُرى الإبن يُرى الآب، لأنه هو شعاع الآب ، ولذلك فالآب والإبن هما واحد " ( فقرة 13 من المقالة الثالثة) (3).
ولا يمكننا ياأحبائي تخيل نار بلا حرارة ، فيأتي الإنسان يوماً ويقول للنار اسمعي ياحبيبتي أنا سألقي بنفسي في أحضانك وإياك أن تحرقيني أو تأكليني .. هذا مستحيل لأنه لا توجد نار بلا حرارة ، ولا نار بلا نور .
والشعاع غير النار رغم أن لهما الجوهر الواحد ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " حين نقول أن الآب والإبن إثنان ، فإننا لا نزال نعترف بإله واحد، هكذا أيضاً عندما نقول أن هناك إلهاً واحداً فإننا نؤمن بأن الآب والإبن اثنان . بينما عن واحد في اللاهوت ، وأن كلمة الآب لا ينحل ولا ينقسم ولا ينفصل عن الآب . ولتكن النار والشعاع الخارج منها مثالاً أمامنا، فهما ( أي النار وشعاعها ) إثنان في الوجود والمظهر ، لكنهما واحد في أن شعاع النار هو من النار بدون انقسام " ( فقرة 1. من المقالة الرابعة ضد الأريوسيين) (4).
د - مثلث الذهب :






أنظر إلى مثلث الذهب هذا المتساوي الأضلاع ، وتابع إجابة الأسئلة التالية :
*س أ : كم مثلث يبدو أمامك ؟*
- أنه مثلث واحد من الذهب الخالص ، فهو مثال للجوهر الإلهي الواحد .. للكيان الإلهي الواحد .. للطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة.
*س ب : كم رأس للمثلث الواحد ؟*
- ثلاثة رؤوس أ ، ب ، جـ ، وجميعها من الذهب الخالص .. كل رأس ترمز لاقنوم من الاقانيم الثلاثة .. " أ " ترمز لاقنوم الآب ، " ب " ترمز لاقنوم الإبن، " جـ " ترمز لاقنوم الروح القدس .
*س جـ : هل الرؤوس الثلاث متساوية ؟*
- نعم لأن المثلث متساوي الأضلاع ، فهو بالتالي متساوي الزوايا .. هذا يوضح لنا تساوي الاقانيم الثلاثة في جميع الكمالات الإلهية ، فليس بينهم عظيم وأعظم والأعظم.
*س د : هل الرأس ( أ ) هي الرأس ( ب ) هي الرأس ( جـ ) ؟*
- كلا فالرأس ( أ ) غير ( ب ) غير ( جـ ) ، وكل منهم غير الاخري .. هذا مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس ، والإبن غير الآب غير الروح القدس ، والروح القدس غير الآب غير الإبن ، ويقول القديس اوغسطينوس " الآب والإبن والروح القدس جوهر واحد، ولكن ليس كل اقنوم منهم هو عين الآخر" (1) .
ونلاحظ أن لو الرأس ( أ ) اندمجت مع الرأس ( ب ) لاختفى المثلث من الوجود وصار مجرد خطاً بلا مساحة ، ولو اندمجت الرؤوس الثلاثة لاختفى المثلث والخط وتلاشى الذهب إذ صار نقطة بلا مساحة هكذا ليفهم الذين يظنون أن الآب هو الإبن هو الروح القدس .

*س هـ : هل كل رأس من الرؤوس الثلاثة هي ذهب ؟*
- نعم .. كل رأس من الذهب ، ولكن كل رأس غير الأخرى ، وهذا يوضح لنا أن الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية الأبوة والبثق ، والإبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية البنوة ، والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية الانبثاق .
هـ - الحجـم : حجم الشئ هو واحد وثالوث ، فهو حجم واحد ولكن يشمل ثلاث أبعاد الطول والعرض والارتفاع .
الحجم = الطول × العرض × الارتفاع
الله = الآب × الإبن × الروح القدس
و - الينبـوع : لا يمكن تصوُّر ينبوع بدون ماء ، ولا يمكن تصوُّر ماء بدون ينبوع . بل أن الينبوع دُعي ينبوعاً منذ أن بدأ يفيض بالماء ، وقد دعى الكتاب المقدس الآب بينبوع الحكمة والحياة، فالآب هو الينبوع ، والإبن هو الحكمة ، والروح القدس هو روح الحكمة، ويعقد البابا أثناسيوس مقارنة لطيفة بين الينبوع والله الآب فيقول " إن كان يقال عن الله ( الآب ) أنه ينبوع حكمة وحياة ، كما جاء في سفر أرميا { تركوني أنا ينبوع الحياة الحيَّة } ( أر 2 : 13 ) وأيضاً { .. أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل كل الذين يتركونك يخزون . الحائدون عني في التراب يُكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع الحياة الحيَّة } ( أر 17 : 12 ، 13 ) وقد كُتِب في باروخ { أنكم قد هجرتم ينبوع الحكمة} ( باروخ 3 : 12) وهذا يتضمن أن الحياة والحكمة لم يكونا غريبين عن جوهر الينبوع ، بل هما خاصة له ، ولم يكونا أبداً غير موجودين . بل كانا دائماً موجودين .. كيف إذاً لا يكون كافراً من يقول { .. كان هناك وقت كان فيه الينبوع جافاً خالياً من الحياة ومن الحكمة } ولكن مثل هذا الينبوع لا يكون ينبوعاً . لأن الذي لا يلد من ذاته لا يكون ينبوعاً .. يتجاسر هؤلاء ويجدفون عليه قائلين أنه عقيم ومجدب من حكمته الذاتية ..أما الحقيقة فتشهد بان الله هو الينبوع الأزلي بحكمته الذاتية ، ولما كان الينبوع أزلياً ، فبالضرورة يجب أن تكون الحكمة أزلية أيضاً " (فقرة 19 من المقالة الأولى ) (1) .
كما قال البابا أثناسيوس " يجب علينا ألا نتصور وجود ثلاثة جواهر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض في الله – كما ينتج عن الطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة للبشر – لئلا نصير كالوثنيين الذين يملكون عديداً من الآلهة . ولكن كما أن النهر الخارج عن الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه ، وبالرغم من ذلك فان هناك بالفعل شيئين مرئيين وإسمين . لأن الآب ليس هو الإبن ، كما أن الإبن ليس هو الآب ، فالآب هو أب للإبن ، والإبن هو إبن الآب . وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر ، والنهر ليس هو الينبوع ، ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذي يسري في مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر ، وهكذا فان لاهوت الآب ينتقل في الإبن بلا تدفق أو إنقسام، لأن السيد المسيح يقول { خرجت من الآب } وأتيت من عند الآب ، ولكنه دائماً أبداً مع الآب ، وهو في حضن الآب ، وحضن الآب لم يَخِْلُ أبداً من الإبن بحسب ألوهيته " (2) .
ويقول أيضاً البابا أثناسيوس " كما أن الآب ينبوع ، ودعى الإبن نهراً ، فقد قيل أننا نشرب من الروح القدس ، لأنه مكتوب { لأننا جميعاً سُقينا من روح واحد } ( 1 كو 12 : 13 ) وإن كنا نشرب من الروح القدس فإننا نشرب من المسيح لأنه قيل { لأنهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح } ( 1 كو 10 : 4 ) ( الرسائل إلى سيرابيون 1 : 19 ) 
ز - التفاحـة : هي واحدة وثلاثة في ذات الوقت ، فالتفاحة هي واحدة وتحوي جسم التفاحة وطعم التفاح ورائحة التفاح ، ولا يمكن فصل الجسم عن الطعم ولا الطعم عن الجسم ، ولا يمكن فصل الرائحة عنهما أو عن أحدهما ، وقد اعترض البعض قائلاً " قد نسى هؤلاء المشبهون أن التفاحة لها أيضاً لون يميزه الإنسان بحاسة الإبصار ، أو لها ملمس ونعومة يميزها الإنسان بحاسة اللمس ، أو لها حجم وشكل معين .. فهل نضيف اقانيم أخرى لله قياساً على عناصر وخواص التفاحة " (1) . ونحن نقول لمثل هؤلاء المعترضين أنه سواء كان لون التفاحة أحمراً أو أصفراً فان هذا لا يغير عن كونها تفاحة ، وكذلك إذا كان ملمسها ناعماً أو خشناً بعض الشئ، أو إذا كـان حجمها كبيراً أو صغيراً فكل هذه الأمور لا تؤثر في كونها تفاحة. لكن لا يمكن أن نتصور تفاحة بدون جسم أو بدون طعم أو بدون رائحة .


*ثالثاً : القرآن لم يهاجم الثالوث المسيحي *

*س 39 : هل الثالوث الذي هاجمه القرآن هو الثالوث المسيحي ؟*
لقد هاجم القرآن أكثر من ثالوث ، فمثلاً :

أ - قـال " لقـد كفر الذين قالـوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة . وما إله إلاَّ واحد " (المائدة 73)
وهو بهذا يهاجم ثالوث ينادي بثلاثة آلهة ويمثل الله واحد منهم ، ومن الطبيعي أن المسيحية تعترف بإله واحد لا أكثر .. إله موجود عاقل حي الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، فهو بهذا لا يقصد الثالوث المسيحي .. إذاً أي ثالوث يهاجمه القرآن هنا ؟ .. إنه يهاجم ثالوث المرقونية التي نادت بثلاثة آلهة كما رأينا من قبل إله عادل أنزل التوراة ، وإله صالح أنزل الإنجيل ، وإله شرير هو أبليس .
ب - قال " بديع السموات والأرض آنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة " (الأنعام 101 ) وتكرر هذا المعنى في سورة المائدة " وإذ قال يا عيسى إبن مريم أنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وامي إلهين من دون الله " ( المائدة 116 )
وهنا يهاجم القرآن ثالوث يتكون من الله وصاحبة له وولد ، ولم يقل قط أحد من المسيحيين أن الله اتخذ له صاحبة وأنجب منها ولداً ، فالله روح بسيط منزَّه عن مثل هذه الأمور الجسدية .. إذاً لماذا قال القرآن هذا ؟ .. أنه مجرد رد على هرطقة المريميين ، وأصحاب هذه الهرطقة كانوا من الوثنيين الذين يعبدون كوكب الزهرة ويلقبونها بملكة السماء ، وكان النساء يقدمنَّ خبزاً من دقيق الشعير كما رأينا من قبل ، وعندما تنصر هؤلاء القوم أخذهم الحنين لعبادتهم الوثنية القديمة ، فاستبدلوا الإلهة الزهرة بالعذراء مريم ، ونادوا بثالوث يتكون من الله ومريم ويسوع ، وأشار إلى هذه البدعة أحمد المقريزي في كتابه القول الابريزي ص 26 ، وإبن حزم في كتابه الملل والأهواء والنحل ص 48 .
جـ - قال " لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله هو المسيح إبن مريم " ( المائدة 72)
وهنا يهاجم القرآن بدعة سويدنبرج الذي قال أن الثالوث يطلق على المسيح وحده ، فلاهوته هو الآب ، وناسوته هو الإبن ، واللاهوت الصادر عنه هو الروح القدس ( الله واحد أم ثالوث ص 42 ) فنحن نقول أن الآب هو الله ، والإبن هو الله ، والروح القدس هو الله ، ولم نُقصِر جوهر اللاهوت على اقنوم الإبن فقط .
فهل المسيحية مسئولة عن الهرطقات التي تصدت لها وحكمت عليها بالحرم؟ !
ولو قلنا أنها مسئولة عن هذه الهرطقات ، فهل بالمثل الإسلام مسئول عن الهرطقات الخارجة عنه فمثلاً " الخوارج والشيعة والنصيرية يؤلهون علي إبن أبي طالب ، والجبرية والمعتزلة والقدرية أنكروا صفات الله، والاشاعرة المتريدية والزيدية والأمامية والإسماعيلية يقولون أن للعالم مدبران الأول هو الله والثاني هو النفس ويبيحون المحرمات ، والبهائية يؤلهون زعيمهم بهاء الدين ، والدروز يؤلهون الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي ، ( مذكرة التوحيد والفرق للشيخ حسن متولي ص 105 – 118 مقرر السنة الخامسة بالأزهر ) (1) 
وعندما استخدم الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي مثل هذه النصوص للهجوم على المسيحية رد عليه نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس في خطاب وجهه إليه في أواخر عام 1980 جاء فيه " إننا نريد أن نطمئن الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي أننا غير منزعجين ولا مضطربين مما قاله أو يقولـه .. الواضح وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار إنك في كل ما قلته عن المسيحية أنك لا تعرف عن المسيحية شيئاً من خلال النصوص القرآنية التي حصرت ذاتك فيها ، وهي نصوص لا تخصنا نحن المسيحيين . هل تعلم أيها الشيخ أنك في كلامك عن المسيحية تردد أقوال النساطرة الذين كانت لهم أديرتهم ورهبانهم في بلاد العرب أثناء الدعوة الإسلامية ، وما تقولـه أنت الآن في الربع الأخير من القرن العشرين كان يقوله النساطرة ، ومنهم الراهب النسطوري المدعو ( بحيرا ) والمعروف عنه أنه كان يتعاطى النجامة والسحر (أنظر معجم المنجد ، والموسوعة العربية الميسرة بإشراف محمد شفيق غربال ص 330 ، 1657 .. )
كل هذه النصوص وأمثالها مما تردده ، ليست جديدة علينا ، إنها بعينها الاتهامات التي كان يرددها النساطرة أثناء نشأة بدعتهم في القرن الخامس والتي انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكوني الثالث في أفسس سنة 431 م، والذي رأسه البابا كيرلس الأول المسمى عمود الدين .. وقد نفي نسطور زعيمهم إلى مدينة أخميم في صعيد مصر .. وأما قومه فنفوهم خارج حدود الإمبراطورية الرومانية فاستقروا في بلاد العرب ، وصارت لهم في بلاد العرب أديرتهم .. لذلك فان كل ما قلته وما تقوله في مهاجمتك للمسيحية ، معروف لدينا سابقاً ، ومعروف أن مصادره نسطورية ، وهي بدعة وهرطقة مسيحية ، أراد دعائها أن يوسعوا من قاعدة المؤمنين بمذهبهم ، فليس ما يقوله ويردده الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي إلاَّ امتداداً للنسطورية . أنه ليس علينا بجديد ، فهوّن على نفسك " (1).
لقد مدح القرآن المسيحيين وشهد لإيمانهم بالله الواحد وأجزل لهم الوعود (راجع إجابة السؤال الرابع ) فليس من المعقول أن يعود القرآن ويتهم المسيحيين بالكفر ، لأنه مادام إيمان المسيحيين إيمان صحيح فكيف يتهمهم بالكفر ؟ ! ولو كان المسيحيون كفرة فكيف يعدهم بالنهاية الصالحة والأجر الحسن بدلاً من أن يتوعدهم بعذاب الآخرة ؟ !!
وقال البعض أن النص الوارد في القرآن " ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين " ينسخ جميع النصوص التي منحت وعوداً للمسيحيين بالأجر الصالح وعدم الخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .. لمثل هؤلاء نقول أن الله ليس إنساناً فينسى ولا إبن آدم فيغير وعوده ، وكيف نقبل أن الله يمدح المسيحيين ويتوعدهم في آن واحد بسبب إيمانهم . 
وقال البعض الآخر أن المقصود من قوله " ان الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً لهم أجرهم عن ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون " هم المؤمنون بالإسلام فقط ؟ .. ونحن نقول أن هذه مغالطة لأنه لو كان قصده الذين يؤمنون بالإسلام فقط لاكتفى بقوله " ان الذين آمنوا " ولم يضف ثلاثة طوائف أخرى هم اليهود ( الذين هادوا ) والنصارى والصائبين بدون أن يشترط إيمانهم بالإسلام .
وقال آخرون أن القرآن قصد حسن الجزاء للذين آمنوا من هذه الطوائف الثلاثة ، وقولهم هذا غير مقبول لأنه معناه أنه لو أن إنساناً خارج عن الطوائف الثلاث فكان مثلاً مجوسياً أو وثنياً أو بوذياً ودخل الإسلام فهو يحرم من حسن الجزاء .. هل يقبلون هذا ؟ !.

*س 40 : هل نجد صدى للثالوث المسيحي في الإسلام ؟*
نعم إننا نجد صدى للإيمان بالثالوث في الإسلام ومن أمثلة ذلك : 
أ - جاء في سورة المؤمنين " ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين " (المؤمنين 14) ومن المسلم به أن الخالق واحد لا أكثر .. الله هو الخالق الوحيد ، ويستحيل أن يعطي أي كائن آخر عمل الخلقة ، ولو قالوا أن الله خالق والإنسان خالق .. نقول لهم أن الله خالق أما الإنسان فهو صانع ، والصنعة تستخدم المادة أما الخلقة فهي من العدم ..
في المسيحية نجد لمشكلة " الخالقين " حلاً ، لأن الآب خالق " الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء" ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) والإبن خالق " بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات " ( مز 33 : 6 ) والروح القدس خالق "روح الرب صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني " ( أي 33 : 4 ) أما بالنسبة للذين يرفضون عقيدة التثليث فيصعب عليهم تفسير كلمة " الخالقين " .
ب - جاء في سورة الاخلاص " قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد " فلو شاء القول بوحدانية الله المطلقة لقال "قل هو الله واحد " أما قوله " أحد " فانه يوجد صعوبة في التفسير .. أحد ماذا ؟ عندما نقول أن فلان أحد الطلبة الممتازين ، وفلان أحد رجال الأعمال ، وفلان أحد المهندسين ، فكلمة أحد لا بد أن يتبعها توضيح ..فهل الله أحد الآلهة ؟ .. قطعاً لا وإلاَّ سقطنا في الشرك .. في المسيحية نجد الحل بسيطاً وسهلاً إذ يمكننا أن نقول أن الله ( الآب ) أحد الاقانيم الثلاث . أما بالنسبة للذين يرفضون عقيدة التثليث فانه يصعب عليهم تفسير كلمة أحد ..
جـ - قال البعض ما الحكمة من اختيار ثلاثة إسماء لله " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"؟ وما الحكمة من القسم بالثلاثة " ثلاثة بالله العظيم " ؟ وما الحكمة من أن الطلقة الثالثة هي الطلقة النهائية؟ وما الحكمة من تكرار حركات الوضوء ثلاث مرات مثل المضمضة ، والاستنشاق وغسل الوجه ، واليدين ، ومسح الرأس تحت الأذنين ، وغسل الرجلين . وهلم جرّا ..
*د - نظرة بعض المفسرين والمفكرين المسلمين لعقيدة الثالوث :*
1- تفهم فخر الدين الرازي قصد المسيحية في عقيدة الثالوث فقال " أن النصارى يقولون بجوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم – وهذه الثلاثة إله واحد كما أن الشمس إسم يتناول القرص والشعاع والحرارة ، وفي تلازم طبيعي بدون تقدم أو تتابع ، فالشعاع مولود من القرص ، والحرارة منبعثة من القرص مستقرة في الشعاع ، والثلاثة تُسمى شمس واحدة ، وان يقال لكل من الثلاثة شمس ، وعنوا بالذات الآب وبالإبن الكلمة وبالروح الحياة – وقالوا ان الآب إله ، والإبن إله، والروح القدس إله والكل إله واحد " (1) .
2- قال الشيخ أبو الخير إبن الطيب في كتابه أصول الدين " أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم ، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال ، وله ثلاثة خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح القناع عنها، وهي الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، ويشيرون بالجوهر ذاته الذي يسمونه الباري ذا العقل المجرد إلى الآب ، وبالجوهر نفسه الذي يسمونه العقل العاقل ذاته إلى الإبن ، وبالجوهر عينه الذي يسمونه ذا العقل المعقول من ذاته إلى الروح القدس – ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف " (2) .
3- قال الشيخ القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب ( البقلاني ) في كتابه الطمس في القواعد الخمس " إذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى ، أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم ، لا نجد بيننا وبينهم اختلاف إلاَّ في اللفظ فقط ، فهم ( المسيحيون ) يقولون أنه جوهر واحد ، ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ، ويرون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة " (3) .
4- قال أبو الهزيل العلاف وهو من كبار المعتزلة " أن اقانيم النصارى هي عين الصفات ( الإلهية ) عند بعض الفرق الإسلامية " وعلق الشهرستاني على قول العلاف هذا فقال " لقد أثبت أبو الهزيل هذه الصفات وجودها للذات فهي بعينها اقانيم النصارى " (1) .
5- قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه الرد الجميل " ويعتقدون أن ذات الباري واحدة ولها اعتبارات " ( وبعض مناقشة الموضوع وعرض الآراء المختلفة للمفسرين ) قال "فعلى هذا الاصطلاح يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله فقط والآب مرادف له ، والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بقيد كونها عاقلة لذاتها ، والإبن أو الكلمة مرادف له ، والمعقول عن الإله عبارة عن الإله الذي ذاته معقولة له ، وروح القدس مرادف له" ( د . محمد عبد الهادي – الفلسفة في الإسلام ص 196 ) (2) وقال أيضاً نفس الامام في نفس الكتاب " يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر ، ولها اعتبارات فإن أُعتبر وجودها غير مُعلَّق على غيره تعالى ، فذلك الوجود المطلق هو ما يسمونه باقنوم الآب . وإن أُعتبِر وجودها معلقاً على وجود آخر ، كالعلم المعلَّق على وجود العالم ، فذلك الوجود المقيَّد هو ما يسمونه الإبن أو الكلمة . وإن اُعتبر وجودها معلقاً على أن عاقلية معقولة منه ، فذلك الوجود المقيَّد أيضاً هو ما يسمونه باقنوم الروح القدس ، لأن ذات الباري معقولة منه ، والحاصل أن هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية واحدة في الجوهر ، وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الاقانيم " (3) .
6- قال الشيخ محيي بن العربي " أول الأعداد الفردية هو الثلاثة لا الواحد، لأن الواحد ليس بعدد بل هو أصل الأعداد " (4) .
7- قال إبن سينا " الله علم وعالم ومعلوم ، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول ، وعشق وعاشق ومعشوق " (1) .
8- قال عباس محمود العقاد " الشأن في تعدد الاقانيم ، كالشأن في تعدد الصفات عند بعض المفسرين " (2) وقال أيضاً " أن الاقانيم جوهر واحد، وأن الكلمة والآب وجود واحد ، وإنك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الإبن لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية " (3) 
فمثل هذه الأقوال السابقة تعكس تفهماً كثيراً من علماء المسلمين لعقيدة التثليث وقبولهم إياها ، فصفات الله الأزلية مثل المحب والسميع والكليم تحدثنا عن وحدانية الله الجامعة المانعة ، وانه الله لا بد أن يكون أكثر من اقنوم ، ولكن يجب أن نؤكد أن الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث صفات لكنهم عين الذات الإلهية ، وليسوا ثلاث مظاهر لكنهم هم الله بعينه .

*تذكَّــر*
+ عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد فوق مستوى العقل ، ولكنها ليست ضد العقل .

+ الإيمان بالوحدانية لا يغنينا عن الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس، لتعميق شركتنا مع الله ، وحتى نحفظ الإيمان كاملاً .

+ هناك تشبيهات تُقرّب لنا المعنى لعقيدة التثليث والتوحيد مثل الإنسان ، والشمس ، والنار ، ومثلث الذهب ، والحجم ، والينبوع ، والتفاحـة ، وكل تشبيه يقرب لناالمعنى من زاوية أو أكثر ، ولكن ولا تشبيه يعتبر كاملاً في جميع زواياه .

+ هاجم القرآن ثالوث المرقونية ، وثالوث المريميين ، وبدعة سويدنبرج ، ولكنه لم يهاجم الثالوث المسيحي . بل بالعكس هناك صدى للثالوث المسيح في الإسلام


ارجوا عدم التعليق الابعد نهايته
*يتبع*
فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## جون ويسلي (30 مارس 2011)

س: هل الثالوث المسيحي مستمد من الثالوث الوثني ؟
ج : اختلفت عقيدة الثالوث في الوثنية من مكان إلى آخر ، ففي طيبة عبد المصريون ثلاثة آلهة الآب والأم والإبن عمون وخوفس وثوث ، وفي هليوبوليس عبدوا الشمس عند شروقها " بثوم " ، وفي وسط النهار " رع " ، وعند غروبها " حورم خوفي " ، وفي أماكن أخرى عبدوا الرجل "أمون" مع القمر " خنسو " مع أنثى العقرب " موت " ، وفي منف عبدوا ايزيس وايزوريس وحورس ، فتخيل المصريون بأن إله الأرض " حب " تزوج إلهة السماء " نوت " ، ووُلِد لهم إبنان هما اوزوريس وست ، وبنتان هما ايزيس ونفتيس . ثم انفصل الزوجان الأرض والسماء فانتشر بينهما الهواء ، وتزوج اوزوريس باخته ايزيس ، وتزوج ست باخته نفتيس ، وجاء اوزوريس وايزيس إلى أرض قرب طيبة وتعرَّفوا على كاهن طيبة وفرعون مصر ، وكان اوزوريس ذو علم غزير وحكمة عظيمة وامتاز بالأخلاق الكريمة ومحبة الفقراء ، فأحبه الناس ودعوه إله الخير والخضرة والنيل بينما أحب الناس ايزيس لطهارتها ووداعتها وجمالها ، وصار اوزوريس ملكاً على مصر ، ولكـن ست شقيق اوزوريس كان شريراً واشتهى المُلك ، فصنع تابوتاً من ذهب آية في الفن والجمال مناسبــاً لجسم اوزوريس بالضبط ، وصنع وليمة كبيرة دعى إليها العظماء والحكماء وشقيقه الملك ، وأعدَّ لهم مفاجأة التابوت الذهب قائلاً : من ينام في التابوت ويكون مناسباً له سيكون التابوت من نصيبه ، وجرَّب بعض العظماء فلم يتناسب التابوت مع أجسامهم ، وعندما نام فيه اوزوريس كان التابوت مناسباً له بالضبط ، فأسرع ست واتباعه بإغلاق الغطاء وأحكموا غلقه ، وألقوا به في نهر النيل ، فساقه التيار إلى البحر الأبيض ودفعته الأمواج إلى فينيقيا حيث رسى في ثغر " جبيل "، ونبتت فوقه شجرة فأخفته عن الأعين ، وظلت زوجته ايزيس تبحث عنه حتى وجدته في جبيل فعادت به إلى مصر ، وانفردت به في مكان ناءٍ في مستنقعات الدلتا ، وأخذت تبتهل لله لكي يرد له الحياة ، فقام من الموت فاحتضنته وصرخت صرخة الفرح ، وكان ست يقوم برحلة صيد قريباً من هذا المكان ، فاتجه نحو الصوت ، وفوجئ بأخيه قائماً حيَّاً ، فثار ومزق جسد اوزوريس ودفن الأشلاء في أقاليم مصر المختلفة .
وفي الفترة القصيرة التي عاد فيها اوزوريس للحياة حبلت ايزيس وأنجبت إبنها حورس فأخفته في أحراش الدلتا خوفاً عليه من عمه ست ، وعندما كبر وعلم ما كان رفع الأمر إلى محكمة العدل مطالباً بموت أبيه ، والتف الناس حوله ، وحكمت محكمة الآلهة بعزل ست وتنصيب حورس ملكاً على مصر ، فأخذ حورس " العين الثالثة " من ست والتي كان قد انتزعها من اوزوريس ، فثبتها على جبهته إقراراً له بالملك ، وجمع أشلاء أبيه ووضع عليها العين الثالثة فقام من الموت ، ولكنه لم يدم على هذه الأرض طويلاً لأن محكمة العدل قد عينته دياناً للموتى ( راجع مصر وحضارات العالم القديم . د . محمد جمال الدين مختار ، د . هنري رياض ، د . عبد العزيز صادق ص 26 – 28 ) .
كما ظهر ثالوثات أخرى في أماكن مختلفة ، ففي الصين عبدوا ثلاثة آلهة هم ى I ، هـ HI ، و هـ WEI ، فالإله الأول " ى " هو من يفتش عليه الإنسان ولا يجده ، والإله الثاني "هـ" هو من يصغى له الإنسان ولكن لا يسمع صوته ، والإله الثالث " و هـ " هو من تمتد إليه يد الإنسان ولكن لا تستطيع أن تلمسه ، وظهر ثالوث في اليابان يشمل إله السماء " ازاناجي " الذي تزوج بأخته ، فولدت جزر اليابان ، ثم لقحاها ببذور الآلهة فأخرجت اليابانيين ، وخرجت الشمس من عين ازاناجي اليسرى ، والقمر من عينه اليمنى ، والرياح والأمطار من عطسة ، وفي بابل ظهر نمرود الإبن والزوج وهو مؤسس مملكة بابل الذي تزوج من أمه سميراميس فشغل هو مركز الإبن والزوج وشملت سميراميس مركز الزوجة والأم ( راجع عوض سليمان – الله في المسيحية ص 218 ) .


ونلاحظ أن الثالوث المسيحي يختلف عن أي ثالوث وثني في عدة أمور منها : 
الثالوث المسيحي هو إله واحد بينما أي ثالوث وثني هو ثلاثة آلهة. 
الاقانيم الثلاثة ليس بينهم انفصال إذ لهم جوهر إلهي واحد ، بينما أي ثالوث وثني كل واحد منفصل عن الإثنين الآخرين ، فيمكن أن يموت أحدهم ويعيش الآخر .
في الثالوث المسيحي الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوون في الأزلية . أما في الثالوث الوثني فلا يوجد تساوي في الزمن ، فالأم أكبر من الإبن ، والآب أكبر من الأم . 
في الثالوث المسيحي لا يوجد تزاوج ولا مباضعة ولا تناسل جسدي . بينما في الثالوث الوثني نرى التزاوج والإنجاب . 
*س 42 : هل الثالوث المسيحي مستمد من الثالوث الهندي ؟*
جاء في كتاب نظرات في العقائد المسيحية للأستاذ مصطفى سعداوي المهر ، وكتاب العقائد الوثنية في الديانة النصرانية للاستاذ محمد طاهر ، وكتاب المسيح والتثليث للدكتور محمد وصفي ما يفيد بأن الثالوث المسيحي مستمد من الثالوث الهندي براهما وفشنو وسيفا ، فبراهما هو الآب الخالق ( الممثل لمبادئ التكوين والخلق ) وفشنو هو الإبن الحافظ ( الممثل لمبادئ الحماية والحفظ ) وسيفا هو روح القدس المحيي المهلك .. فما مدى صحة هذه الأقوال ؟
*ج *: يجيب على هذا التساؤل الاستاذ عوض سمعان قائلاً " الهنود اعتقدوا بآلهة كثيرة جداً اختصروها إلى 33 إله (كتاب الفيدا) وقالوا أن كل إله منهم يمثل روح عظيم أطلقوا عليه إسم "براهما" ومن هذه الآلهة الثلاثة والثلاثين " حانيشا " إله الحزم والبصيرة ، و" كارتيكا " إله الحرب، و " إندرا " إله المطر ، و " إجي " إله النار ، و " فارونا " إله المحيط ، و " ياما " إله الموت ، و"كورا " إله الثروة ... إلخ . ويثروا من هذه الآلهة الكثيرة براهما وفشنو وسيفا على أنهم يمثلون صفات الخلق الرعاية والانتاج والتدمير .. لم يفكر الهنود أبداً في القول بأن براهما وفشنو وسيفا هم إله واحد .. وكل منهم يصورونه بطريقة مختلفة ، فبراهما يُمثَّل برجل يركب على ظهر أوزة ، ويقال أنه كانت له رأس واحدة كغيره من آلهتهم ، لكن عندما أخرج من ذاته أنثى له ، وأخذ يتأمل فيها كلما انتقلت إلى جهة من الجهات ، نبتت له أربعة رؤوس أخرى ، بعدد الجهات التي كانت تنتقل إليها ، ولما رأى سيفا أن براهما قد تملكه الإعجاب برؤوسه الخمسة إنقض عليه وقطع واحدة منها .. وفشنو يُمثَّل بشاب جميل الصورة له أربعة أذرع، يلعب على ربابة أو مزمار ، ويقال أنه كان وديعاً وشغوفاً ، وله عند الهنود عشرة آلاف إسم ، وكانت إمرأته تُدعى لاكشمس أو الحظ الحسن ، ونظراً لجماله فان الهنود يذكرون إسمه بالارتباط مع الشمس والنهار ، أما سيفا فيُمثَّل برجل قوي قاسي ويقال انه كانت له زوجة وولدان ، ويقال أنه عاش كل حياته شريداً لأنه قطع رأس براهما ، وانه تزوج إبنة إبن براهما بعدما قتله في مجمع الآلهة ، ويقال أنه تناول مرة طعاماً مسموماً ، فلما رأت زوجته السم يسري في جسمه قبضت على رقبته لكي لا يصل إلى رأسه ، فتجمع السم في رقبته وأسودَّت، ويقال أنه عندما ماتت زوجته ، حمل جسدها ، وفي نشوة من الجنون، أخذ يرقص به حول العالم . وسيفا كما يزعمون هو الذي تنتمي إليه أعمال براهما وفشنو، فهو الذي يخرجها ويلاشيها ، ولذلك يُذكر إسمه مرتبطاً بالليل والظلام .. " 


*س 43 : هل عقيدة التثليث عقيدة فلسفية وثنية ابتدعها التلاميذ لتجد كرازتهم قبولاً لدى الشعوب المختلفة ؟*
فقال أحد الكتَّاب " وبعد السيد المسيح اضطر تلاميذه وحواريوه من أجل إحياء دعوته إلى نقلها عن أرض اليهود إلى الشعوب الوثنية المحيطة بها كالرومان واليونانيين وغيرهم ، ورغبة من هؤلاء المبشرين في نشر الدعوة المسيحية بين تلك الشعوب الوثنية ، وخوفاً من أن تجد بين هذه الشعوب نفس الذي وجدته بين اليهود اضطر المبشرون المسيحيون إلى تطعيم المسيحية ببعض الطقوس والعادات والشعائر التي وجدوها في تلك الشعوب الوثنية ، وأغلب الظن أن هؤلاء المبشرين كانوا حسني النية ، فقد رأوا أن هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة لتقريب الديانة المسيحية إلى أذهان الوثنيين ، وظنوا أنه مع مرور الوقت فان المسيحية ستتطهر من تلك العادات والطقوس وستعود إلى صفائها ، ولقد تحول فعلاً إلى المسيحية كثير من الوثنيين ولكنهم نقلوا إليها مزيداً من العادات والشعائر الوثنية ، واضطر الحواريون والمبشرون المسيحيون كذلك إلى السكوت وغض الطرف والمجاملة ، وذلك لإبقاء هؤلاء على المسيحية وعدم تنفيرهم منها "


*ج *: كلا ، وذلك للأسباب الآتية : 
كان التلاميذ من اليهود الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله ويتمسكون بها ، فالشريعة تحكم على من يخرج عن هذه العقيدة بالرجم *" وإذا أغواك سِرَّاً أخوك .. قائلاً نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى .. لا تسمع له ولا تشفق عينك عليه .. بل قتلاً تقتله .. ترجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت "* (تث 13 : 6 – 11) . 
لم يكن التلاميذ لهم التفكير الفلسفي مثل شيشرون وسقراط وأفلاطون وسنيكا . إنما كانوا إناساً بسطاء عاشوا مع معلمهم السيد المسيح أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، وتعلموا منه عقيدة التثليث عندما رأوه وعايشوه وسمعوه يحدثهم عن وحدانيته مع الآب ، وكذلك حديثه عن الروح القدس .. لقد أوصاهم أن يعمدوا الناس باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس. 
تعتمد الفلسفة على الأمور المحسوسة التي يقبلها العقل ويستوعبها . أما عقيدة التثليث فهي فوق مستوى العقل ، ويستحيل على الإنسان الطبيعي أن يصدقها، فما هو الداعي لأن يكرز التلاميذ بعقيدة صعبة تفوق إدراك البشر ؟! 
لو كانت هذه العقيدة مستمدة من الفكر الفلسفي والوثني ما وجدت المسيحية مقاومة واضطهاد مثل هذه المقاومة التي كلفتها التضحية بآلاف الشهداء .
لو كان التلاميذ والرسل هم الذين اخترعوا هذه العقيدة فكيف يتمسكون بها لدرجة أنهم يضحون بدمائهم من أجل هذه العقيدة ومن أجل إيمانهم هذا ؟ ! ولو سلك هؤلاء الأبطال طريق المجاملة والتخلي عن مبادئهم ما أسلموا أنفسهم للذبح من أجل إيمانهم.. انهم لم يحيدوا قيد أنملة عن إيمانهم القويم . 
قبول هذه العقيدة من جميع المؤمنين ، وصمودها أمام علماء اليهود ، وجبروت الرومان ، وحكمة اليونان ، وثباتها برغم ما تتعرض له هذه العقيدة من هجمات شرسة يوماً فيوماً لهو أقوى دليل على صحتها . 
*س 44 : لماذا نقول عن المعقولية والحياة اقنومين ولا نقول عن السمع والقوة والكمال والجمال والعظمة والمجد واللا محدودية .. إلخ أنهم اقانيم؟ ولماذا لا يكون في الله اقانيم بعدد صفاته التي لا تحصى ؟ *
يقول أحد الكتَّاب " أن الباحث المتأمل يلاحظ أن فلاسفة المسيحية قد أعطوا للإنسان صفات ضنوا بها على الله ، فالإنسان به عناصر وأجزاء إذا لم تكن تفوقها أهمية ، منها مثلاً أن الإنسان مبصر بعينيه ، سميع بأذنيه ، رحيم بقلبه ..وهكذا نستطرد في ذكر العناصر والأجزاء التي يتكون منها الإنسان المخلوق فنجد أنه قد تفوق فيها على الله خالقه "
ويتهكم الكاتب قائلاً " .. كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للقلب هل يمكن تصوُّر الله دون قلب؟ .. فهل نحتاج إلى اقنوم خامس يمثل قلب الله ورحمته ويُسمى مثلاً الله الأم؟! كذلك إذا تحدثنا عن قوة الله وقدرته وعظمته . تلك القوة غير المحدودة ، والقدرة التي تفوق الخيال ، والعظمة التي تعلو كل تصوُّر ، هل يمكن تصوُّر إله ضعيف ضئيل غير قادر ؟ فهل يمكن أن نضيف لعنصر القوة والقدرة والعظمة الإلهية اقنوماً سادساً ؟ ! كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للإبصار والرؤية فلا شك أيضاً أنها أعظم من النطق مثلاً .. وهكذا كلما عدَّدنا صفات الله تعالى التي لا تحصى وقدراته التي لا تحد . لوجدنا أنفسنا محتاجين دائماً إلى اقانيم وعناصر أخرى نضمها إلى تلك العناصر الثلاثة التي خلعها دعاة الثالوث في شح على الله .. فهل يمكننا أن نجزئ الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى عشرات العناصر والأجزاء ونجعل كل جزء منها إلهاً قائماً بذاته ، له وظائفه وأعماله المستقلة التي يختص بها وحده ولا يشاركه فيها الآلهة الآخرون .. أم أن هذا هو الشرك بعينه "
*ج *: نحن أصحاب عقيدة الثالوث ولسنا دعاة ثالوث ، ونحن لم نخترع هذه العقيدة لكن الإنجيل هو الذي أعلنها لنا ، والمعقولية والحياة ليستا صفتين لكنهما شخصان غير منفصلين في الجوهر الإلهي ، وبدون المعقولية أو بدون الحياة لا يقوم الكيان الإلهي ، لأنه لا يمكن أن نتصور الكيان الإلهي بدون حياة أو بدون عقل . 
ثم من قال أن الاقانيم هي عناصر أو أجزاء في الله ؟ ! 
الله روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه .. لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ ، وهذا من مبادئ علم اللاهوت الذي يجهله الكاتب تماماً ، فراح يفترض افتراضات خاطئة ويبني عليها ويخلص بنتائج ، فوصل بنا إلى الكفر أو الشرك . 
يجب على مثل هذا الكاتب ومن يعتنق أفكاره أن يدرك جيداً أن الأقانيم ليسوا صفات ، فشتان بين الصفات والأقانيم .. الصفات تتعدد فالله رحوم غفور قوي سميع بصير ... إلخ أما الأقانيم فهم ثلاثة بلا زيادة ولا نقصان .. الصفات كثيرة ولكن لا يمكن أن ندعوا أحد هذه الصفات إقنوماً ، لأن الإقنوم هو كائن حي قدير يعبر عن نفسه { راجع الدرس الثالث من هذا البحث } .
وقد ميَّز كثير من الآباء بين المعقولية والحياة وبين الصفات الإلهية ، فالمعقولية والحياة هما شخصان في الجوهر الإلهي . أما الصفات فإنها أفعال تصدر عن الكلمة والحياة { راجع أقوال الأنبا بولس البوشي أسقف بابليون (مصر القديمة) في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي – مقالة في التثليث والتجسد وصحة المسيحية ص 171 } .
ولو كان التثليث في الإنجيل نوعاً من الشرك فلماذا مدح القرآن الإنجيل مراراً وتكراراً . بل وأمر المسلمين بالإنصياع لتعاليمه " وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون " (المائدة 47) ؟‍‍‍ ‍
ولو كان التثليث الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون نوعاً من الشرك ، فكيف مدح القرآن إيمان هؤلاء النصارى وبشرهم بحسن الجزاء " إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون " (البقرة 62) ؟ ‍ { راجع إجابة السؤال الرابع والعشرين من كتابنا الأول " صحة الكتاب المقدس وخرافة إنجيل برنابا } .


*س 45 : كيف يكون الآب إلهاً ، والإبن إلهاً ، والروح القدس إلهاً ، ولا يكون الثلاثة ثلاثة آلهة ؟*
*ج *: الذي يطرح هذا السؤال يتصوَّر أننا نقول أن 1 + 1 + 1 = 1 وهذا بالطبع تصوَّر خاطئ ، لأن الحقيقة أن 1 × 1 × 1 = 1 وهذه هي الحقيقة أن الآب في الإبن والإبن في الآب والروح القدس هو روح الآب والإبن .. إننا ندعو قرص الشمس بالشمس ، وضوء الشمس بالشمس ، وحرارة الشمس بالشمس ، وفي نفس الوقت نقول أنها شمس واحدة لا ثلاثة شموس ، ولا يعترض عاقل على هذا القول المنطقي . 
لقد آمنت المسيحية بإله واحد له جوهر إلهي واحد ، وفي هذا الجوهر الواحد يقوم الاقانيم الثلاثة ، فالله بالبحث عنه نجده واحد أحدىّ الذات ..احدىّ الجوهر .. احدىّ الكيان .. احدىّ الطبيعة ، والذات والجوهر والكيان والطبيعة تسميات تخص اللاهوت ، والله في البحث فيه نجد فيه الأبوة والبنوة والحياة الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، ولا يمكن أن يستقل اقنوم عن الاقنومين الآخرين وهذا ما ادركه الجميع منذ فجر المسيحية ، ودعنا يا صديقي نستعرض باقة صغيرة من أقوال الآباء : 
أ - قال الشهيد الفيلسوف يوستين في القرن الثاني الميلادي " نحن نعتقد لا بثلاث آلهة بل بإله واحد ذي ثلاثة اقانيم "
ب - قال اكليمنضس السكندري ( 150 – 215 م ) " ليس كل اقنوم عين الآخر ، ومع ذلك فإن الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث ذوات . هم ذات واحدة لأن جوهرهم واحد وهو اللاهوت " 
جـ - قال ترتليانوس ( 145 – 220م ) الذي كتب إلى السناتو ( مجلس الشيوخ الروماني ) سنة 196 مدافعاً عن الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس " الآب والإبن والروح القدس كائن واحد ولكنهم ليسوا اقنوماً واحداً بل ثلاثة اقانيم " 
د - قال البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي في القرن الرابع " نحن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث وثالوثاً في واحد . اقنوم الآب غير أقوم الإبن غير اقنوم الروح القدس لكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد " هـ - قال القديس غريغوريوس الثاؤلوغوس " إننا إذا ذكرنا الله إنما نريد الآب والإبن والروح القدس . ونحن نعتقد لا بثلاثة آلهة بل بإله واحد مثلث الاقانيم "
ز - قال الأنبا ساويرس " الآب هو الله والإبن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله ولكن ليس ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد "
ح - قال الأنبا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونين في القرن العاشر الميلادي " الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم هو الآب والإبن والروح القدس . موجود . ناطق . حي ، فالله موجود بذاته والذات هو الله الآب ، وناطق بكلمته والنطق هو الكلمة الإبن ، وحي بروحه والحياة هي الروح القدس الذي هو حياة الآب وحياة الإبن . هؤلاء الثلاثة دائمون بغير تغيير ثلاثة اقانيم غير محدودة وغير محصورة وكل منهم غير الآخر . اقنوم الآب غير اقنوم الإبن غير اقنوم الروح القدس لكنهم إله واحد . حياة واحدة ، وفعل واحد ، وإرادة واحدة، وقوة واحدة ، وجوهر واحد "


*س 46 : هل قولنا عن عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد أنها سرّ يعني غموضها أمام العقول؟* 
*ج *: نحن لا نقصد بكلمة سرُُّ هو ما يحير الأذهان ويخفى عن العقول ، وما هو غامض ولغز بلا حل ، ولكننا نقصد ما هو مخفي عن الأذهان الجسدية ، وهو في نفس الوقت مكشوف لإبناء النور، فالله سرُُّ لأنه *" ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه "* ( 1تي 6 : 16 ) وهو يكشف سره لخائفيه *" سرُّ الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم "* ( مز 45 : 14 )
فالمقصود بدعوة عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد بسرّ التثليث والتوحيد هو إظهار احتياج الإنسان للمعونة الإلهية لقبول هذه العقيدة ، وبدون هذه المعونة يظل العقل البشري عاجزاً عن قبول هذه العقيدة ، ولهذا قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه الأطهار *"أُُُعطي لكم أن تعرفوا سرّ ملكوت السموات "* (مر 4 : 11) وفي موقف آخر قال *" أحمدك أيها الآب ربّ السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال . نعم أيها الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرَّة أمامك . والتفت إلى تلاميذه وقال كلُّ شئ قد دُفع إلىَّ من أبي وليس أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلاَّ الآب ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن ومن أراد الإبن أن يعلن له "* ( لو 10: 21 ، 22 ) فهو إذاً سرُُّ يعلنه الإبن لنا عن طريق روحه القدوس ، لأن الروح القدس الساكن فينا هو الذي ينير عقولنا لنقبل ونفهم الأمور الإلهية العالية التي يصعب على العقل الطبيعي قبولها ، وقال معلمنا بولس الرسول عن الرب يسوع *" إذ عرَّفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرَّته "* ( أف 1 : 9 ) .


*س 47 : ما هو الفرق بين الولادة والانبثاق ؟*
*ج *: سُئِل البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي هذا السؤال فقال : لا أعرف ، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يوضح الفرق بين الولادة والإنبثاق .. هذه هي عظمة الآباء الذين لم يقحموا أنفسهم في أمور غض الكتاب الطرف عنها لأنها بلا شك أمور تفوق إدراكنا ، وقال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي " لقد عرفنا أن هناك فرقاً بين الولادة والانبثاق لكن ما هي طبيعة هذا الفارق ، فهذا ما لا نفهمه على الإطلاق " وهم بهذا أراحونا ، فلم يجرؤ أحد أن يجتهد في هذا الأمر المخفي عن أعيننا ، لان الأمور الإيمانية اللاهوتية لا يجوز فيها الاجتهاد بأي شكل من الأشكال . إنما ما تسلمناه نسلمه بأمانة كاملة ودقة متناهية .


*س 48 : إن كان الإبن وُلِد من الآب فلماذا لا يلد الإبن بدوره ؟*
*ج *: ياأحبائي لا يمكن أن نطبق صفات البشر على الله ، فالآب لم يكن له أباً ولم يكن له إلاَّ الإبن الوحيد الجنس فقط لا غير ، وهكذا الإبن لم يكن ولن يكن يوماً أباً وإلاَّ دخلنا في دائرة تناسل وتكاثر الآلهة ، وهذا يزج بنا في هوة الكفر .. لقد سأل في القديم الأريوسيون ذات السؤال ، فأجابهم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي قائلاً " إذاً فالذي يبحث متسائلاً : لماذا لا يكون الإبن والداً لا إبن فليبحث أولاً : لماذا لم يكن للآب والد ، ولكن كلا هذين الأمرين بعيد عن الصواب ، وملئ بكل أنواع الكفر والجحود ، لأنه كما أن الآب هو دائماً آب ، وأنه لا يستطيع أن يصير إبناً في يوم من الأيام ، هكذا بنفس الطريقة ، فان الإبن هو دائماً إبن ، ولن يصبح أباً في يوم من الأيام . لأنه في هذا يثبت ويتضح أنه رسم الآب وصورته {فكما أن الإبن لا يتغير باكتساب صفات جديدة كذلك الإبن لا يمكن أن يتغير باكتساب صفات جديدة} ويظل باقياً كما هو بدون تغيير ، لكنه قد حصل على ذاتية من الآب ومماثلته له . أما إن كان الآب يتغير ، كانت الصورة أيضاً ستتغير في هذه الحالة .. فإن كان الآب غير متغير ويبقى هكذا دائماً كما هو ، فمن الضروري أيضاً أن تبقى صورته كما هي ولن تتغير . إذاً فالإبن هو إبن من الآب ، ولذلك فهو لن يصير شيئاً آخر " ( فقرة 22 من المقالة الأولى ) 


*س 49 : إن كان الإبن رسم جوهر الآب ، فهل معنى هذا أنه إله آخر غير الآب ؟*
*ج *: المقصود بان الإبن رسم جوهر الآب أي أن الإبن من ذات جوهر الآب ، وبذلك فمن المستحيل أن يكون الإبن إلهاً آخر غير الآب ، فعلاقة الإبن بالآب هي علاقة الشعاع بالشمس ، وعلاقة الكلمة بالعقل ، وعلاقة النهر بالينبوع كما يوضح هذا البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي قائلاً " متى رأى أحد نوراً بغير الشعاع ؟ أو من يجرؤ أن يقول أن رسم الجوهر شئ آخر غير الجوهر .. لأننا نرى أن الكلمة دائماً ، ووجوده هو مع الآب ومن جوهره .. ونرى أيضاً أن الشعاع هو من الشمس وهو خاص بها ، وأن جوهرها لا ينقسم ولا يُنتقص ، بل هو كامل ، والإشعاع بالغ حد الكمال والتمام بغير أن ينتقص جوهر النور ، بل أنه مولود حقيقي منه ، وبالمثل فإننا نرى أن الإبن ليس من خارج الآب ، بل هو مولود منه، وأن الآب يبقى كاملاً و *" رسم جوهره "* (عب 1 : 3 ) كائن دائماً ومحتفظاً بمشابهة الآب ومطابقة صورته حتى أن من يراه يرى فيه الجوهر الذي هو رسم له . ومن عمل الرسم ( الإبن ) ندرك الوهية الجوهر الحقيقية . لأن هذا هو ما علَّم به المخلص نفسه عندما قال *{ الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال .. التي أنا أعملها }* ( يو 14 : 10 ، 12) و *{ أنا والآب واحـد }* ( يو 10 : 30 ) و*{أنـا في الآب والآب فىَّ }* ( يو 14 : 10 ) " ( فقرة 32 ، 33 من المقالة الثانية ) 
ويقول القديس ****ناؤس أن " الآب هو الجوهر غير المنظور للإبن ، والإبن هو الجوهر المنظور للآب " 

*س 50 : إن كان الإبن هو صورة الآب ، فهل معنى هذا أنه إله آخر غير الآب؟* 
*ج *: وأيضاً يجيب على هذا التساؤل البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي قائلاً " لأن الإبن هو مولود الجوهر الذاتي للآب ، لهذا يحق له أن يقول عن خصائص الآب هـي خصائصه أيضاً .. *{ أنا والآب واحد } *( يو 10 : 38 ) لكي تعرفوا أو تؤمنوا ان الآب فىَّ وأنا فيه ( يو 10 : 38 ) وأكثر من ذلك فقد أضاف مرة أخرى *{الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب }* ( يو 14 : 9 ) وفي هذه الأقوال الثلاثة يوجد هذا المعنى الواحد بنفسه ، فالذي يدرك ، بهذا المعنى ، أن الإبن والآب هما واحد يعترف جيداً أن الإبن هو في الآب ، والآب في الإبن ، لأن لاهوت الإبن هو لاهوت الآب ، والآب هو في الإبن ، ومن يدرك هذا ، فانه يقتنع أن من رأى الإبن فقد رآى الآب ، لأن الوهية الآب تُرى في الإبن { ويضرب البابا أثناسيوس مثلاً على هذا فيقول } وهذا ما يمكن أن نفهمه من صورة الإمبراطور ، حيث يوجد شكل الإمبراطور وهيئته في الصورة ، والهيئة التي في الصورة هي التي في الإمبراطور ، لأن ملامح الإمبراطور في الصورة ، هي مثله تماماً حتى أن من ينظر إلى الصورة يرى الإمبراطور فيها ، وأيضاً من يرى الإمبراطور ، يدرك أنه هو نفسه الذي في الصورة .. فان من يريد أن يرى الإمبراطور بعد أن رأى الصورة ، يمكن أن تقول له الصورة { أنا والإمبراطور واحد } لأني أنا في الإمبراطور والإمبراطور فىَّ ، وما تراه أنت فىَّ هذا تراه فيه ، وما قد رأيته فيه تراه فىَّ . وتبعاً لذلك فمن يسجد للصورة فهو يسجد للإمبراطور أيضاً .. إذاً بما أن الإبن هو صورة الآب فينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً بالضرورة أن الوهية الآب وذاته هي كيان الإبن ، وهذا هو ما قيل عنه *{ الذي إذ كان في صورة الله }* ( في 2 : 6 ) و *{ الآب فىَّ }* ( يو 14 : 10 ) " ( فقرة 5 من المقالة الثالثة ) . 


*س 51 : ما رأيك في أيقونة الثالوث ؟* 
*ج *: لوحة الثالوث يظهر فيها السيد المسيح الإبن الكلمة ومعه شيخاً مشيب الشعر على أنه الآب ، وحمامة على أنها الروح القدس ، وهذه اللوحة تحمل عدَّة أخطاء لاهوتية ، لأنه لا يصح تصوّير الآب لأن الآب لم يره أحد ، وأيضاً تصوّير الآب بصورة رجل متقدم في العمر عن الإبن تعكس البدعة الأريوسية التي تنادي بان الإبن ليس أزلياً بأزلية الآب ، لأن الآب في نظرهم هو الوحيد الأزلي وكان بمفرده ثم خلق الإبن ليخلق به كل شئ .
وأيضاً هناك لوحة للثالوث رسمها الفنان الروسي "أندريه روبليف" حوالي سنة 1415 م ومحفوظة في موسكو ووضع صورتها الآب سليم بسترس على صدر كتابه "اللاهوت المسيحي والإنسان المعاصر" سنة 1985 وكذلك وضع صورتها الأب الكسندر شميمان على صدر كتابه "من أجل حياة العالم" سنة 1994 ويظهر فيها ثلاثة أشخاص متشابهين في الشكل والسن ، وهذه الأيقونة تصوّر ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلين بينما الآب والإبن والروح القدس أشخاص غير منفصلين ، والآب لا يمكن تصويره ، وأيضاً الروح القدس لا يمكن تصوّيره إلاّ في شكل حمامة كما ظهر في المعمودية أو بألسنة نارية كما ظهر في يوم الخمسين.


*س 52 : ما هي المثاليا ؟ ومن الذي ألفها ؟ ولماذا ؟*
*ج *: معنى كلمة " المثاليا " مأدبة أدبية ، وهي مجموعة أشعار ألفها أريوس الذي أنكر الوهية الإبن ، ونظمها على شكل أبيات أودع فيها إيمانه المخالف بأن الإبن مخلوق ، وأن الآب لم يكن إسمه هكذا إنما دُعي بالآب عندما خلق الإبن ، وأن جوهر الآب غير جوهر الإبن غير جوهر الروح القدس ، وأن الثلاثة منفصلون ليس بينهم شركة . 
كما ألف أريوس مجموعات أخرى من الأشعار دعاها " البحرية " و " الرحى " و " الرحلة " .. إلخ ويقول عنها القديس أثناسيوس " أن كل هذه القصائد قد دبجت بلهجة ونغمة داعرة " ( الأريوسية للبروفسور ب . ك خريستو أستاذ الآباء بجامعة تسالونيكي باليونان )


*س 53 :* *إذا دعونا السيد المسيح بالأب الحنون ألا يعتبر هذا خطأ لاهوتياً لأننا نسبغ عليه صفة من صفات الآب ؟ *
*ج *: لا غضاضة من دعوة السيد المسيح بالأب ، لأنه هو آدم الثاني الذي أحيانا من بعد الموت الذي ورثناه من آدم الأول ، وهو الآب الأبدي الذي لا يموت ، وقال للمفلوج *" ثق ياإبني "* ( مت 9 : 2 ) وهو الذي قال لتلاميذه *" ياأولادي "* ( يو 13 : 33 ) وقال عنه معلمنا بولس الرسول *"وهو آتٍ بإبناء كثيرين إلى المجد "* ( عب 2 : 10 ) وإن كنا ندعوا الرسل بالآباء الرسل أليس من الأولى دعوة معلمهم بالأب ؟ ! 
إذاً لا غضاضة من دعوة الرب يسوع بالأب ، وإن كنا نفضل أن نبقي هذه الصفة للآب السماوي حتى لا يحدث خلط في الأذهان الضعيفة فتظن أن الإبن هو الآب .


*س 54 : عندما قال الإنجيل عن السيد المسيح أنه جلس عن يمين الآب، وأنه سيظهر في اليوم الأخير ليدين المسكونة بتشخيص مميز .. ألا يعتبر هذا إنفصالاً عن الآب ؟*
وظن البعض أن المسيحية بهذا سقطت في تعدد الآلهة ، ففي خطاب وجهه الاستاذ أحمد حسين للرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق جيمي كارتر يدعوه للإسلام وجاء فيه " وقد فزعت المسيحية للكنيسة من القول بتعدد الآلهة ، فاخترعت لذلك تعبير الاقانيم الثلاثة ، وأنها مظاهر لله الواحد ، وضربوا لذلك الأمثلة ، ولكن مضمون هذه الاقانيم يدل على أنَّ الذوات متباينة ، فالقول على أنه في يوم الدينونة يجلس الإبن عن يمين الآب لمحاكمة البشر ومحاسبتهم ، أي أنه يوجد للإبن دور خاص يقوم به، وتشخيص متميز يبدو عليه ، وهكذا نرى أن .. حيلة الآب والإبن والروح القدس الكل إله واحد لا تخرجنا عن دائرة تعدد الآلهة الذي هو عقيدة وثنية ، وأسطورة اوزوريس وايزيس وحورس ، وهي عقيدة مصرية قديمة ، وقد سادت عبادة ايزيس حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط قبيل ظهور المسيحية .. ولمَّا كان لم يوجد أحد من المسيحيين قد اجترأ على القول بالثالوث فان مجمع نيقية لم يتحدث إلاَّ عن الوهية الآب والإبن ، ثم رؤى في مجمع لاحق ، أن يلحق بهما روح القدس ، وهكذا كانت الاقانيم الثلاثة .. والمهم أن القول بتعدد الآلهة هو قول للكنيسة تبرأ منه المسيحية " . 
*ج *: رد نيافة المتنيح الشجاع الأنبا غريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي على هذا الافتراء فقال ضمن ما قال " ماذا نقول لهذا الرجل الذي أباح لنفسه عن حقد وعن جهل أن يتهم المسيحية بتعدد الآلهة ، وأنَّ الكنيسة (اخترعت) تعبير الاقانيم الثلاثة، وأن مجمع نيقية لم يتحدث إلاَّ عن الوهية الآب والإبن .. هل يوجد تشويه في الدنيا كمثل هذا التشويه ؟ لماذا هذا الافتراء ؟ وهذا التطاول ؟ وكيف أجزت لنفسك أن تردد عدداً من الافتراءات والاغاليط والأخطاء والأكاذيب في فقرة واحدة ؟ ولماذا هذا ؟ .. انه لحرام عليك كل هذا الشر .. وهذا الإيلام وهذا الإتلاف .. من قال لك يارجل أن الكنيسة تقول بتعدد الآلهة ؟ وقانون إيماننا الذي يتلوه المسيحيون في صلواتهم الخاصة والعامة يصرخ بالحق *" بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد "* ونحن إذا نقول {* بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }* نتبعه بالقول *{ الإله الواحد } *ونحن توكيداً لهذه الوحدانية نبدأ البسملة { بإسم } ولا نقول { بإسماء } لأننا نشير إلى إسم الإله الواحد.. وكيف تفرض أنت على المسيحيين القول بتعدد الآلهة ؟ وفي كتابهم المقدس عشرات ومئات النصوص الصارخة بأن الله واحد ولا يمكن إلاَّ أن يكون واحداً .
أريدك أن تعرف أن المسيحيين قد تعلَّموا من الله هذا الدرس ، منذ ألوف السنين ، وقد علَّموه للناس ولقنوه لجميع الخلق .. ولقد وقفت المسيحية ورجالها وقفات كثيرة قوية ضد تعدد الآلهة عند الوثنيين، وضد القائلين بإلهين أحدهما إله الخير والثاني إله الشر ، وأنكرت على هؤلاء وأولئك القول بغير إله واحد ، ودعت إلى تحطيم التماثيل والأوثان ، ونادت بروحانية الله وكمال صفاته..
هذا هو الدرس الأول ، وقد وعيناه وحفظناه ولسنا في حاجة إلى من يعلّمنا هذا الدرس الأول ، فقد علَّمناه لغيرنا .. ولكن الله أراد بنا خيراً ، إذ شاء أن يعطينا درساً آخر بعد أن حفظنا الدرس الأول ووعيناه .. والدرس الثاني يدخل بنا إلى طبيعة الله وصفاته الذاتية .. والدرس الثاني لا يتعارض مع الدرس الأول ولكنه يُكمله ، فهو لا على نقيضه بل على امتداده .. كان يمكن أن يقال أن هناك تناقضاً بين الدرسين وبين المرحلتين لو أننا قلنا في المرحلة الأولى بإله واحد، ثم قلنا في المرحلة الثانية بثلاثة آلهة .. لكن هذا لم يحدث .. وليس المسيحيون هم الذين اخترعوا القول بتثليث الاقانيم، إنما هو المسيح له المجد هو الذي علَّمنا عن الذات الإلهية وقال لتلاميذه *{ أذهبوا إذاً وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }* ( مت 28 : 19 ).
وكيف تدعي أيها الآخ أنَّ مجمع نيقية الذي انعقد سنة 325 م لمناقشة بدعة أريوس، لم يتحدث إلاَّ عن الوهية الآب والإبن ، ثم رؤى في مجمع لاحق أن يلحق بهما روح القدس .. بالغ الأسى والأسف أن كلامك غير صحيح .. مجمع نيقية قال *{ بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد ، الله الآب .. ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح .. ونؤمن بالروح القدس }* وكل ما هنالك أنه لم يفصل القول عن اقنوم الروح القدس كما فصَّل القول عن اقنومي الآب والإبن ، وذلك لأن بدعة أريوس كانت ضد اقنوم الإبن .. ولما جاء مجمع القسطنطينية سنة 381 م فصَّل الكلام عن الروح القدس وذلك رداً على بدعة رجل إسمه مقدونيوس ظهر بعد أريوس . 
أما قولك { إنه يوجد للإبن دور خاص يقوم به ، وتشخيص متميز يبدو عليه } ففيه خلط واضح ، فالمسيحيون لا يقولون أنه في يوم الدينونة يجلس الإبن عن يمين الآب لمحاكمة البشر .. إنما يقولون ما قاله المسيح له المجد عن يوم الدينونة والحساب انه هو بذاته المسيح الديان.. (مت 25 : 31 – 46 ) على أن جلوس الإبن عن يمين الآب قيل لا في الدينونة ، بل قيل عنه في صعوده إلى السماء *{وبعـد أن كلمهم الرب يسوع بهذا ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله }* (مر 16 : 19) .. ولما كان الله غير محدود ، وبالتالي فإن لاهوت الله لا يحده يمين أو شمال ، فيكون المعنى من قول الكتاب المقدس { جلس عن يمين الله } أو { في يمين الله } أو { عن يمين القدرة } أو {عن يمين قدرة الله} أو { في يمين عرش الله} أو { عن يمين العظمة في العلى } أو { عن يمين عرش الجلال في السماوات } أن المسيح له المجد صعد بجسده ، وجلس بجسده على عرش العظمة الإلهي في السماء ، وليس { اليمين } في هذا الصدد غير تعبير لغوي يدل على لغة الناس على إسمى مكان وأعلى مكانة في السماء ، أي أن المسيح دخل إلى مجده ( لو 24 : 26 ) واستوى على العرش السماوي " 


*س 55 : ما هي جذور بدعة إنكار الوهية الروح القدس ؟* 
*ج *: تمتد هذه الجذور إلى أريوس الذي أنكر الوهية الإبن ، وبذلك فتح الباب للتشكيك في الوهية الروح القدس ، وعندما عاد بعض الأريوسيين للإيمان واعترفوا بالإبن أنكروا لاهوت الروح القدس، وقالوا انه مخلوق أعلى من الملائكة وهو خادم للآب والإبن ، فدعاهم الشعب بالمتقلبين ، وأرسل الأنبا سيرابيون أسقف تمي يخبر البابا أثناسيوس وهو في منفاه الثالث بطيبة ، فكتب البابا أثناسيوس أربعة رسائل للأنبا سيرابيون خلال الفترة 356 – 361م ، وركز في كل رسالة على اتجاه معين لإظهار الوهية الروح القدس ، ( وقام القمص مرقس داود بتعريب هذه الرسائل ونشرها سنة 1984 ) وبعد عودة البابا أثناسيوس من منفاه عقد مجمعاً في الاسكندرية وأصدر منشوراً سُمى بـ " طومس الأنطاكيين" لأنه أُرسِل إلى أنطاكية وأدان الذين أنكروا الوهية الروح القدس . 
وفي سنة 363 م عقد البابا أثناسيوس مجمعاً ثانياً ، بينما عقد الأسقف داماسوس ثلاثة مجامع في روما سنة 369 ، 374 ، 380 م وأكدت جميعها الوهية الروح القدس وأزليته ومساواته للآب والإبن في الكرامة ، وانه يتميز بشخصه ، ومعبود من الكل ( راجع الروح القدس وكمال استعلان الثالوث عند القديس أثناسيوس ص 60 – 63 ) .
وقد رد البابا أثناسيوس على المتقلبين قائلاً لهم إذا كنتم قد اعترفتم بالوهية الإبن فكيف تنادون بان روحه مخلوق ؟ " وإن كنتم تعتقدون اعتقاداً سليماً أن الإبن ليس مخلوقاً لأن كل الأشياء تُوجَد بالكلمة أفلا يعتبر تجديفاً منكم قولكم أن الروح مخلوق " ( سيرابيون 1 : 9 ) .
فإدراج إسم الروح القدس في إتمام المعمودية دليل على مساواته بالآب والإبن ، فيقول البابا أثناسيوس " هذا هو إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة لأن الرب أسَّسها في الثالوث وأصَّلها فيه عندما قال للتلاميذ *{ أذهبـوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }* (مت 28 : 19) فلو كان الروح مخلوقاً لما كان قد أحصاه مع الآب لئلا يصبح الثالوث غير متناسق مع بعضه لو أنه أُحصى ضمنه من هو غريب عنه . لأنه أي شئ كان ينقص الله حتى يتخذ لنفسه من هو غريب عنه في الجوهر ويشاركه مجده ؟ حاشا .. بولس كان يدرك هذا فقد نادى بوحدة النعمة المعطاة فـي الثالـوث قائلاً *{ رب واحــد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة }* ( أف 4 : 5) وكما أن هناك معمودية واحدة هكذا هنالك إيمان واحد " ( سيرابيون 3 : 5 ) 


*س56: ما الفارق بين بدعتي ماني ومقدونيوس بخصوص الروح القدس ؟* 
*ج *: كان ماني عبداً بإسم " كوييك " عاش في بلاد فارس ، ثم اشترته أرملة غنية وأدعى أنه رسول يسوع المسيح ، ونادى ماني بعقائد الفرس مثل وجود إلهين أحدهما للخير والثاني للشر ، وأنكر ماني قيامة الأموات ، وعندما أُصيب إبن ملك الفرس تعهد ماني بانه قادر أن يشفيه ويقيمه من مرضه ، ولكنه فشل في هذا ، فقبض عليه الملك وأودعه السجن ، وقام ماني بمحاولة للهرب، ولكن الملك أعاده إلى سجنه وعذبه عذاباً أليماً حتى حكم بسلخ جلده .
وتتلخص بدعة ماني في أن الروح القدس ليس هو روح الله إنما هو قوة إلهية منتشرة في الكون كله، أو هو مادة حيَّة براقة منتشرة في كل الجلد المحيط بأرضنا ينعش نفوس البشر ويبهجها ، وأنكر ماني أن الروح القدس هو اقنوم الحياة في الذات الإلهية .
أما مقدونيوس فكان بطريركاً للقسطنطينية ، وفهم بعض آيات الكتاب فهماً خاطئاً مثل قول الإنجيل عن الإبن *" كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان "* ( يو 1 : 4 ) فقال أن الروح القدس يدخل ضمن كل شئ ، فهو مخلوق بالإبن مثل الملائكة ليكون آلة للإبن أي خادماً للإبن ، ورد المجمع المسكوني الثاني المنعقد في القسطنطينية عليه قائلاً " لا يوجد لدينا إلاَّ روح واحد هو روح الله ومن المعلوم أن روح الله ليس شيئاً غير حياته ، وإذا قلنا أن حياته مخلوقة فعلى زعمك أنه غير حي ، وإن كان غير حي فهنالك الكفر الفظيع " وحكم المجمع عليه بالحرم . 


*س57: ما هو الفارق بين إرسال الآب للروح القدس عن إرساله لأحد الملائكة ؟* 
*ج *: هناك فارق بين الروح القدس والملاك بمقدار الفارق بين الخالق والمخلوق، وإليك بعض أوجه الخلاف بين إرسال الآب للروح القدس وبين إرساله لأحد الملائكة :
أ - الروح القدس هو الخالق الأزلي بينما الملاك مخلوقاً وليس أزلياً .
ب - الروح القدس مالئ كل مكان وزمان بينما الملاك يستحيل عليه أن يوجد في أكثر من مكان في وقت واحد.
ج - الآب يرسل الروح القدس لكيما يقدس الطبيعة البشرية ، بينما يرسل الملاك للخدمة .
د - يوزع الروح القدس مواهبه وقواته كيفما يشاء ، بينما الملاك يتصرف في حدود المهمة التي أوكلت إليه من قبل الله .
هـ -الروح القدس مالئ كل مكان وفي نفس الوقت لا ينفصل عن الآب والإبن ، بينما الملاك منفصل عن الله لأن طبيعته الملائكية تختلف عن طبيعة الله ، وهو ليس من جوهر اللاهوت .


*س 58 : يقول الأخوة الكاثوليك إن كان الروح القدس هو روح المسيح، وأن السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه عن الروح القدس " ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم " ( يو 16 : 14 ) " المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم " (يو 15 : 26 ) " أقبلوا الروح القدس " ( يو 20 : 22 ) وقال أيضاً " كل ما للآب هو لي " ( يو 16 : 15 ) وبما أن الآب يبثق الروح القدس إذاً لا بد أن الإبن أيضاً يبثق الروح القدس .. فما رأيك في انبثاق الروح القدس من الاب والإبن ؟* 
*ج *: تمت الإجابة على هذا السؤال في كتإبنا " يا أخوتنا الكاثوليك .. متى يكون اللقاء ؟ جـ2 ص 10 – 22 " يمكنك يا صديقي الرجوع إليه ، ويمكنك تصوير هذا الجزء وإلحاقه بهذا الكتاب. 
*س 59 : قال الكتاب أن الروح مخلوق " فانه هوذا الذي صنع الجبال وخلق الروح وأخبر الإنسان ماهو فكره . الذي يجعل الفجر ظلاماً ويمشي* *على مشارف الأرض يهوه إله الجنود إسمه " ( عا 4 : 13 ) فهل معنى هذا أن الروح القدس مخلوق ؟* 
*ج *: في الأصل اليوناني الروح والريح كلمة واحدة ولذلك يمكن أن يكون النص " فانه هوذا الذي صنع الجبال وخلق الريح .. " ولو أخذنا النص بمعنى الروح فانه لا يقصد هنا روح الله القدوس ولكنه يقصد روح الإنسان ، وهذا أمر متفق عليه أن الله خالق روح الإنسان ، ونلاحظ أن الكتاب عندما يتكلم عن الروح القدس يقول انه " روح الله " أو " روح الآب " أو " روح المسيح " أو " الروح القدس " أو " روح الحق " أو يُنسَب إلى ذات الله " روحي " أو " المعزي ".


*س 60 : عندما قال الكتاب أن الروح القدس " يشفع فينا " ( رو 8 : 26 ) فهل معنى هذا أنه أقل من الآب ؟*
*ج *: كلا .. لأن ما قيل عن الروح القدس يشفع فينا قيل عن الإبن أيضاً في نفس الرسالة *" انه على يمين الله الآب يشفع فينا " *( رو 8 : 34 ) ، معنى شفاعة الروح القدس هنا أنه يدفعنا للتوبة ويقودنا تجاه الملكوت .


*س 61 : ما هو مفهوم الروح القدس في الإسلام ؟* 
فقد ذكر أحد الكتَّاب الذين يهاجمون الثالوث أن الروح القدس هو القوة التي تهب الحياة أو القوة التي تؤيد الأنبياء ، وتكلم عليه بصيغة المؤنث فيقول " وكما وردت روح الله القدس بمعنى القوة التي تُحدِث الحياة في الكائنات ، وردت كذلك بمعنى القوة التي يبعثها الله لتأييد أنبيائه المكافحين . يقول الله عن رسوله عيسى عليه السلام " وآتينا عيسى إبن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس " (البقرة) ويقول عنه أيضاً " وإذ قال الله ياعيسى إبن مريم أذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس " (المائدة) فالله سبحانه وتعالى قد أيد المسيح عيسى بروح من عنده ، أي بقوة من لدنه تعالى.. من هذا نعلم أن روح الله القدس هي القوة التي يؤيد الله بها أنبياءه وأولياءه لنشر العدل ومحاربة الضلال . يقول الله عن رسله المكرمين " أولئـك كتب فـي قلوبهــم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه " (المجادلة 22) .
وأدعى الكاتب أن روح الله مخلوق فقال " هكذا يمد الله بروحه وقوته المؤمنين والعاملين بوصاياه ، وهكذا يرسل الله روحه تشد أزر عباده المخلصين ، فروح الله القدوس هي قوة من خلقه تعالى تتوجه بأمره وإرادته إلى من يريد ، وإلى حيث يريد ، لتأييد وتعضيد أي يريد "
كما قال الكاتب أن الروح القدس هو جبريل " الروح القدس هو الروح الطاهر ، الروح المبارك ، الروح الأمين ، ذلك أن القدس في اللغة معناها الطهر أو البركة، ومن هنا أطلق الروح القدس على الملاك جبريل عليه السلام ، يتحدث الله عن تنزيل القرآن فيقول لرسوله الكريم { قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبّت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين } ( النحل 102 ) ويقول سبحانه أيضاً عن القرآن وجبريل { وانه لتنزيل رب العالمين . نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين } ( الشعراء 193 ، 194 ) .. وجبريل روح الله ، هذا الروح الكريم المبعوث من لدن الله ، هو الذي بشر مريم العذراء بمولودها الكريم، السيد المسيح .. وهو ما أورده القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى { فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً } ( مريم 17 ) ) . 
وقال أن الروح القدس هو الملائكة الأطهار ، وهؤلاء الملائكة هم روح الله " وجبريل الملاك الطاهر وباقي الملائكة الأطهار هم روح الله ، فهم أرواح من قبل الله ، أرواح قدسية طاهرة مباركة ، انهم قوة الله وروحه تؤيد الأنبياء وتعضد المؤمنين وتحقق إرادة الله في ملكه وملكوته " .. فما رأيك في هذه الأقوال ؟ 


*ج *: الحقيقة أن هذا التخبط لدى الكاتب يرجع إلى عدم وجود مفهوم واضح للروح القدس في الإسلام ، فقد تباينت الآراء عن حقيقة الروح القدس حتى وصلت إلى نحو خمسة عشر رأياً جاءت تعليقاً على عشرين نصاً من القرآن ورد فيه إسم الروح القدس ، ودعنا ياصديقي نعرض هذه الآراء المختلفة : 
هو جبريل : كما ذكره الكاتب السابق تعليقاً على قول القرآن " وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا انك مُفترٍ بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون . قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين " (النحل 101 ، 102 ) وجاء في مختار الصحاح تحت كلمة " قدس " "روح القدس جبرائيل عليه السلام " وذكر البيضاوي في تفسير الآية 38 من سورة النبأ ، وكذلك الطبري ( مجلد 30 ص 144 ) أن " الروح القدس هو ملك موكل على الأرواح أو جنسها أو جبريل " . 
هو ملك عظيم وأعظم الملائكة قدراً وخُلق على صورة آدم . قال الكشاف في تفسيره للآية 38 من سورة النبأ عن الروح القدس " هو ملك عظيم ما خلق الله بعد العرش خلقاً أعظم منه " وقال الطبري في تفسير نفس الآية "هو أعظم الملائكة قدراً .. وهو خُلِق بشبه الناس وليس بالناس .. هو خُلِق على صورة آدم " 
هو أعظم من الملائكة يسبح كل يوم 12 ألف تسبحة يخلق الله من كل تسبيحة ملكاً من الملائكة : فيقول الطبري عن الروح القدس ملك من السماء الرابعة وهو أعظم من في السموات ومن الجبال ومن الملائكة . يسبح الله كل يوم 12 ألف تسبحة . يخلق الله من كل تسبيحة ملكاً من الملائكة يجئ صفاً واحداً " ( الطبري جـ 30 ص 13 ، 14 ) وقال البيضاوي في تفسير الآية 170 من سورة النساء عن الروح القدس أنه "هو أعظم من السموات ومن الجبال ومن الملائكة " وانه " أعظم خلقاً من الملائكة وأشرف منهم وأقرب من رب العالمين " ( البيضاوي المجلد 2 ص 355 ) . 
هو الذي يحيي الأموات والقلوب : فذكر البيضاوي في تفسير الآية 87 من سورة البقرة عن الروح القدس " انه هو الذي يحيي الأموات أو القلوب " وقال الرازي انه "روح الله . انه سبب الحياة " ( الرازي جـ 5 ص 521) 
هو درجة نزول الأنوار : ذكر الطبري في تفسيره للآية 38 من سورة النبأ عن الروح القدس " هو في درجة نزول الأنوار من جلال الله ، ومنه تشعبت إلى أرواح سائر الملائكة والبشر " وفي تفسير الجلالين للآية 22 من سورة المجادلة قال عن الروح القدس " هو نور من الله " وفي تفسير الطبري للآية السابقة قال عن الروح القدس "هو برهان من الله ونور وهدى " وقال النسابوري في تفسيره لسورة المعارج " الروح القدس هو أول درجة نزول الأنوار من جلال الله ، ومنه تشعبت إلى سائر الملائكة ". 
هو رحمة : ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 22 من سورة المجادلة قال عن الروح القدس "هو رحمة من أمر الله. هو الضمير للإيمان " . 
هو الكتب التي نزلت على الأنبياء : ففي تفسير الطبري للآية 15 من سورة غافر قال عن الروح القدس " هو الكتب التي أنزلها الله على أنبيائه " . 
هو من الذي إختصه الله بمعرفته : ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 85 من سورة الإسراء قال عن الروح القدس " هو الذي استأثره الله بعلمه " وقال الكشاف في شرحه لسورة السجدة عن الروح القدس " هو الذي إختص به تعالى وبمعرفته . لا يعلم كنه إلاَّ الله ". 
هو انجيل عيسى : ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 87 من سورة البقرة قال عن الروح القدس " هو إنجيل عيسى " . 
هو روح عيسى : ففي تفسير الإمام الرازي للآية 85 من سورة الإسراء قال عن الروح القدس " هو روح عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ووضعها فيه لطهارته من مس الشيطان أو لكرامته عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ، ولذلك إضافة إلى نفسه تعالى " . وقد ذكر القرآن أن الله أيد عيسى بالروح القدس " إذ قال الله ياعيسى إبن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس " ( المائدة 110 ) " وآتينا عيسى إبن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس " ( البقرة 253 ). 
هو إسم الله الأعظم : ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 87 من سورة البقرة عن الروح القدس قال " هو إسم الله الأعظم الذي كان عيسى به يحيي الموتى " وقال الزمخشري "إنه الإنجيل أو روح عيسى أو إسم الله الأعظم الذي يحيي به الموتى " ( الزمخشري جـ1 ص 162 ) . 
هو الذي خلق عقول الخلق : فقال القرآن " ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلاَّ قليلا " ( الإسراء 85 ) وفي تفسير الإمام الرازي لهذه الآية قال " هو الذي خلق عقول الخلق التي تقصر عن معرفته " وفي تفسير السيد قطب للآية 87 من سورة البقرة قال عن الروح القدس " ما الروح القدس أو من الروح القدس الذي جاء في مواقع شتى ؟ .. انه لا سبيل لإدراكه بوسائل العقل البشري وتصوراته المحدودة ، ومن الخير ألا ننفق الطاقة في محاولة إدراك كنهه .. إن روح القدس قوة خلق الله تتوجه بأمر الله وإرادة الله إلى حيث يريد الله وكما يريد الله ، وهذا كل ما يملك العقل البشري أن يتصوره أو يتلقاه " ( نلاحظ إنه يتساءل عن الروح القدس تارة بما لغير العاقل وتارة بمن العاقل ثم ينصح بعدم الخوض في محاولة معرفة كنه الروح لأنه فوق مستوى إدراك العقل البشري ) . 
هو روح الله الأزلي غير المخلوق " قال الشيخ محمد الحريري البيومي في كتاب الروح وماهيتها " روح القدس هو روح الأرواح ، وهو المنزه عن الدخول تحت القول " كن " الذي كان الله يخلق به المخلوقات ، ومن ثم لا يجوز أن يقال أن الروح مخلوق، لأنه وجه خاص مـن وجوه الحق ، قام الوجود بذلك الوجه ، فهو روح ليس كالأرواح لأنه روح الله .. وروح الله غير مخلوق ، وذلك الروح هو المعبر عنه بالوجه الإلهي ". 
هو الله : قال السيد عبد الكريم الجبلي " الروح القدس غير مخلوق ، وغير المخلوق أزلي ، والأزلي هو الله دون سواه " ( مجلة كلية الآداب مايو 1934 ) والروح القدس لانه هو الله فهو الذي منح الحياة للإنسان ، فقال القرآن عن خلقة الله لآدم " فإذا سوّيته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين " ( الحجر 29 ) " ثم سوَّاه ونفخ فيه من روحه" (السجدة 9) ومنح الحياة هو من عمل الله وحده ، فأي مخلوق مهما علا قدره فهو لا يملك منح الحياة للآخرين .. 
قال أحمد بن حنبل " أن القول بأن الروح مخلوق بدعة والقول بانه قديم كفر" ويقول القس صموئيل مشرقي " وهكذا نجد كيف استبدت الحيرة ببعضهم فيقولون أن روح الله هو ما استأثره بعمله ، بينما يدفع البعض الآخر في اتجاه الخلط بين الروح الإنسانية وروح الله . وإذ ثبت غموض معنى الروح لدى من حولنا ، فقد جعلوا له 15 تفسيراً تبعث على الدهشة لكثرتها واختلافها .. ومع ذلك فان لديهم في وصف الروح ما يكفي لإثبات الوهيته بلا شك إذ هو موصوف بانه هو الذي يقف أمام عرشه صاغرين ، وما الملائكة إلاَّ مبلغون وحية ، يحرك القلوب بالكلمة وبيده الحكمة والحياة . 
فكيف تدعون معرفة الله دون معرفة عما إذا كان لله روح في ذاته أم هي ذات مجردة من الروح .. فكيف يكون حياً بدون روحه ؟! إذ لم يجد مفسروكم اى تلميح أو رأى في ماهية الروح .. وهل هو معاصر لله أو مشارك له في الأزلية فيلجأون إلى القول أنه سر خفي لم يعط لنا إدراكه .. وبينما يقولون عنه انه منقطع النظير وفوق جميع المخلوقات الأخرى ، ومتصل بالله بنوع خفي وغريب وإنه غير مخلوق ، إلاَّ أنهم مع ذلك قد احجموا عن الاعتراف بأزليته ؟ ! وذلك خوفاً من إعتباره إلهاً ، ولكن هذا الموقف يكشف عن ورطة إذ كيف تكون هذه أوصافه وتصل إلى الاعتراف له بالسلطة السامية والحضور في كل مكان إذ هو الموصوف بانه وجه الله ومنسوب له الصدور عن الله والحلول في البشر وإنه أزلي ، ومن يتجاسر على القول بأنه مخلوق يعتبر مبتدعاً ، ثم يأتي التوقف دون التسليم بحقيقته ، فنرى لماذا كل هذه الحيرة وهذا الاضطراب ؟
فإنهم يقولون انه غير مخلوق ولكنهم يرفضون القول انه قديم لئلا يعترفوا بأنه هو الله – وبالتالي يعترفون بحقيقة الاقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله – وبعد أكثر من 15 معنى جعلوا الناس حيارى لا يدرون ما هو الروح ، هل هو الله حسب قول الأئمة إذ يقولون إنه غير مخلوق ، أم ليس بإله لأنه غير قديم على حد قول نفس هؤلاء الأئمة " 
 
فتشوا الكتب .وهي التي تشهد لي.يو 5: 39​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2011)

روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه 
غير محدود يملأ كل مكان وزمان 
أزلي أبدي أي سرمدي 
غير متغير لأنه كمال مطلق 
خالق كل شئ 
ضابط الكل 
قادر على كل شئ 
عالم بكل شئ 


 روعة الموضوع اخي

قرأته بشغف ونزلته على الجهاز 

مشكور

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------

